# CONNECTIONS 4 #2



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well cat has read what I typed and got off mt lap, guess I have no excuse now but to go and make cake. You have a good evening Xiang and perhaps we can skype sometime soon. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Well cat has read what I typed and got off mt lap, guess I have no excuse now but to go and make cake. You have a good evening Xiang and perhaps we can skype sometime soon. xx


Have a lovely time xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Londy, How you doing. We're having a great time here.


You sure sound as though you are!! I have been entombed in my sewing room, finishing this little romper. Am quite pleased with it, even though it was a complete you-know-what to make - and not even for _my_ little one!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could just jump over the big lake in a very short time ....... I would be there in a flash :thumbup:


....and we'd be here to catch you!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy, How you doing. We're having a great time here.
> ...


Londy, these are gorgeous. Although they were difficult to make I expect you feel a great sense of achievement.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy, How you doing. We're having a great time here.
> ...


It looks absolutely gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from the sunny Loire Valley. I've been for a nice long walk with sons's gf and the dogs and this is what the boys have been up to .....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a text from Susan, she is looking after gss as dil is working.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to get posh frock on as we are going out for a meal this evening. May be on later. Have a good day/evening etc. everyone. 
Love and hugs


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning or almost noon from a rainey Pa. We do need the rain, but is looking dismal. Going to clean and pick up today. Nothing special.

Londy I love the outfit, it is just adorable. Will you be making one for your sweetie. Know it was difficult, but you did a lovely job of it.

Xiang, love your hat and fingerless gloves. Wonderful work you do. Hope your yarn arrives quickly. You sound like you are enjoying some peace and quiet with DH visiting his Mom. Hope she is doing better.

Purple, love the pictures of DH and GS riding the wheeelies. You are not the only young at heart one in your family. Hope dinner is yummy and know that your are enjoying yourself. Good luck riding the ski on Sunday. Have fun.

Lifeline hello. Glad you are being spoiled by DH. Hot cuppa first thing in am. Lovely. Nice way to start your day.

Linky hope the storm is over and grass is growing.

Gotta run and get day under way. Love Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls I'm so sorry I've not been on. the boys were off school today but mam and dad were at work. they wanted to look after themselves, but mam said if you want to ring grandma Susan wait until after 9am...at 9.05 tha phone rang hahaha...Grandma I'm bored and how do you make eggy bread??????No way...So we went up there. As the day's gone on it looks like GS2 is getting a cold and mam has come home with the school rabbit for 6 weeks. Thats "3" rabitts, 1 gerbil, i guinea pig and 2 fish and a couple of field mice that get into the hay...Anyway how are you all? I may have peace tomorrow....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D


Like them both girl, a bit of good knitting there....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


AW GIRLS, I'm so happy that you are happy too Judi, Also I'm so happy that Londy is so happy too. Infact, I'm so happy that Londy is so happy for you and it's made her happy, It's made me so happy that everyones happy........ :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy, How you doing. We're having a great time here.
> ...


I'm loving this Londy hahahaha...Are you sending it or waiting until she comes home?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just going to make a couple of buns...brb


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just listened to the weather man on TV...He says we are having our Summer tomorrow.!!!there's even talk of DS going on the boat, DH could be going with him.!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just been to "chit chat" and there's all our old "connection" pages on it..I don't know what's gone wrong with it..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just remain on connections four...If all else fails, we'll start a new page tomorrow, otherwise stay on connections 4....It looks like admin is doing some well needed admin and closeing some threads....Don't worry we'll all be together again...tomorrow...


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

I've implemented a way to split topics. So there is no longer a need to lock a topic and start a new one once it reaches 100 pages. It will be done from my end, and all "watched" marks should carry over.

I'm just cleaning up old large topics to make everything current.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Admin said:


> I've implemented a way to split topics. So there is no longer a need to lock a topic and start a new one once it reaches 100 pages. It will be done from my end, and all "watched" marks should carry over.
> 
> I'm just cleaning up old large topics to make everything current.


Thank you so much for your help admin. KP is a life line and enjoyed very much. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Right girls, I'm locking up for the night, the doors and windows are shut, See you all in the morning...xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just had 18 pms from Admin about splitting topics, but I think we can carry on in this one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just been to "chit chat" and there's all our old "connection" pages on it..I don't know what's gone wrong with it..


Don't panic. I've pmed Admin and asked if we need to do anything. I will let you know the reply.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been out for a lovely meal this evening. Had lots of lovely seafood followed by a very carmelly caramel dessert (not quite as good as butterscotch ice cream) Am now completely stuffed. Had text from dd to say they have bought a new tumble dryer which is getting good use.
Beautiful sunset here tonight.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. I have had a busy day (nice busy) and have only just been able to get on here.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Been out for a lovely meal this evening. Had lots of lovely seafood followed by a very carmelly caramel dessert (not quite as good as butterscotch ice cream) Am now completely stuffed. Had text from dd to say they have bought a new tumble dryer which is getting good use.
> Beautiful sunset here tonight.


Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just remain on connections four...If all else fails, we'll start a new page tomorrow, otherwise stay on connections 4....It looks like admin is doing some well needed admin and closeing some threads....Don't worry we'll all be together again...tomorrow...


What does all of this mean?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been to "chit chat" and there's all our old "connection" pages on it..I don't know what's gone wrong with it..
> ...


Admin has replied and we are ok to caryy on here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > just remain on connections four...If all else fails, we'll start a new page tomorrow, otherwise stay on connections 4....It looks like admin is doing some well needed admin and closeing some threads....Don't worry we'll all be together again...tomorrow...
> ...


Evening Rebecca. Don't worry I thibnk Admin are just reducing all topics to 100 pages and so have split up all our old topics. We can just carry on as normal on Connections 4. How are you? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Good news indeed. But I am puzzled as to what is going/has gone on :? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I thibk they are just tidying up old threads and it won't affect us here. Please excusr my typing as have been sat on my black cat again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I am good thanks. Thanks for explaining the splitting business.
I have been to the library to the knitters and nattering group this morning. I took my shawl along where I am putting a few beads onto the last few rows. I taught some of the ladies there how to place the beads. Imagine that, I only did it for the first time myself this morning


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The Olympic torch flew over hour house twice this evening on it's way to the tower of London.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


As long as the teacher is one step ahead of the class that's ok. Well done. I've not done any knitting today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The Olympic torch flew over hour house twice this evening on it's way to the tower of London.


Wjy did it fly over twice did it get lost? :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It sounds like you are having a lovely time though.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > The Olympic torch flew over hour house twice this evening on it's way to the tower of London.
> ...


I think it was impressed with how sparkly my dishes were that I was washing at the time :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's ok probaby thought they were landing lights. We are having a really good time. Had a long walk today with son's girl friend and had a nice long chat. She is a lovely girl and we get on really well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's really nice tht you are getting on so well with her. I bet you are both relieved at how well you are getting on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Have known her for a couple of years, but this is the first time we have stayed with them for any lenght of time. GS gets on well with her too. Tomorrow we are all going baby shopping and also to get something for gs whose birthday is at the beginning of next month.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Sounds like lots of fun.

I have been looking at my watched topics. They have split topics like the Ashton KAL. Not sure how that will work as people often refer back to older posts there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Ithibk Admin have put links to previous parts of the thread.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Let's hope so. I don't think it was clear when I was on there just now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Let's hope so. I don't think it was clear when I was on there just now.[/quote]

You could always drop them a pm and ask them to explain.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry, Purple. It must feel like I'm expecting you to be the font of all knowledge.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry, Purple. It must feel like I'm expecting you to be the font of all knowledge.


Don't apologise Rebecca, always glad to help where I can. I just think it makes the site easier for Admin to handle if it's in small bits. Does that make sense?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Purple. It must feel like I'm expecting you to be the font of all knowledge.
> ...


Definetly. And I think for most topics it's not a problem to be chopped down to a hudred pages or less. Any way, not trying to pick a fight, which is how it sounds when I read back on what I have written.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


No it doesn't. You are just trying to get it clear in your head. What you need is a nice glass or three of wine and then you won't care!! I'm off to bed soon as it's nearly midnight here and I promised to find a video on YouTube for gf. You have a good sleep and a good week end. Love to Marshmallow. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyway, I think I'm feeling tired. I'm off out with a friend tomorrow, so need to be up a bit early. And it's nearly time for Book at Bedtime on Radio 4. So, I'm off. Have lots of fun tomorrow buying baby stuff.

To Everyone, have a nice rest of day, evening, night etc..

See you all soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Awww, thanks. You have a nice sleep too. XXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye to all my lovely friends. Hope you all have a good week end today. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy, How you doing. We're having a great time here.
> ...


This is gorgeous ......... Maybe find a simpler to make one for _YOUR_ little one :-D :-D xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be great if we could just jump over the big lake in a very short time ....... I would be there in a flash :thumbup:
> ...


Aawww thank you xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from the sunny Loire Valley. I've been for a nice long walk with sons's gf and the dogs and this is what the boys have been up to .....


Oooohhhhh the joy ...... Tell someone strong to get ready to catch me ....... I want to ride one of those also - I almost bought one of those instead of a car (in the not too distant past) hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls I'm so sorry I've not been on. the boys were off school today but mam and dad were at work. they wanted to look after themselves, but mam said if you want to ring grandma Susan wait until after 9am...at 9.05 tha phone rang hahaha...Grandma I'm bored and how do you make eggy bread??????No way...So we went up there. As the day's gone on it looks like GS2 is getting a cold and mam has come home with the school rabbit for 6 weeks. Thats "3" rabitts, 1 gerbil, i guinea pig and 2 fish and a couple of field mice that get into the hay...Anyway how are you all? I may have peace tomorrow....


Sounds like a lovely little zoo ...... Speaking of animals ..... My young girl was playing with her favourite bit (yes - bit) of one of her big rubber toys ( do you know the ones that can't be destroyed) .... On with the story .... I heard a gagging sound, cos she was on her back, then she recovered & now she is looking for the bit everywhere - but I think she swallowed it :? :shock: :-o and now she is trying to make a new bit to play with :|


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


We are a happy bunch ...... BTW ..... Love your Avatar xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You might need to get a little seat for this little black cat :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Well done, that is very impressive - you will be on par with Purple soon xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The Olympic torch flew over hour house twice this evening on it's way to the tower of London.


I thought people were running with it - is it having a flying tour of the country now - shouldn't it be set up, already :?: :?: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That would be it - they just couldn't go past the huge sparkle coming from the NE Coast (did I get the area correct???) :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy, How you doing. We're having a great time here.
> ...


Awww! So cute - the fiddliness of making can disappear into nothingness now - just bask in the glow of job well done. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from the sunny Loire Valley. I've been for a nice long walk with sons's gf and the dogs and this is what the boys have been up to .....


Fun, fun, fun!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


So happiness all around - bluebirds of happiness anyone? :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hello there, I might give you a call now - ok


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all I have had quite a day me and Linky went to a couple of quilt shops....yes the sewwwing kind hehe...with our sewing group today we had a wonderful time and the weather stayed in the upper 70's so nice and I even bought 2 yes 2 not 1 quilted bag patterns.....they made me do it....hahaha


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

GS so glad you are back home...we missed you

Smiley congrats to DD and we have a Red Rooster here haven't tried them though

Xiang nice hat and gloves kudos on the fingers I am not that brave

Londy lllooovve the little outfit one of the quilt shops that we were in today had a onesie with a skirt attached to it is was so cute I thought it was a very clever way to dress them up

Saxy hope you have a good time with the family

PV you sound like you are having a wonderful time and the jet ski looks fun

lifeline glad that you are having some nice down time

Purly hope that you enjoyed your day today

Jynx sorry that things did not go well with the dentist

Shand, Mcpasty, and Sharon hope all is well with you all haven't heard from you in awhile

well I must go for now and work on knitting or tunisian which one to do think I will knit and try to finish two of the gloves I am working on

Love and gentle Hugs to all 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish that Bluebird of Happiness would hurry up and get to Texas. I'll not even bother to give you details of the last 24 hours....... and the next 24 are not going to be great either. I'm considering getting in the car and just driving away!!!!!!!!

*Londy* LOVE the little romper set..... I have some very similar material. Reminds me of "Life is Just a Bowl of Cherries......" I think it looks so fresh, cheerful and bright. If not for yours, who? Or do you sell some of your fabulous work?

Speaking of fabulous work........ The Royal Mail arrived today and it was the highlight of my day, week....... You could not have picked a more perfect embroidery.... Love blue and white together (that an yellow are my kitchen and breakfast room.) I know that when I put my frill scarf project in that bag, it will automatically be cured of woes and the fifth time will be the charm...... I'm going to show it off when I babysit tomorrow night.... Thank You, thank You, Thank you.....

DH wanted me to ask all you English ladies if any of you have any of the anit-aircraft missiles on your rooftops. We've read about them as part of security. He is joking, but wonders if you get to keep them later.. Sure would be a deterrent to any local rifraff.......

*Linky and Binky* Quilt shops are another favorite hangout of mine. Went on a wonderful shop hop last year with a hotel stay and 8 shops..... Would love to do another one, but my BFF is not a stash builder and I'll never talk her into a second one...... One local shop here plays bunco once a week. Entry fee 3 fat quarters and $3. Would love to have the time to do it...... I'm getting the itch to unbury my quilt projects.......

*Susan* Glad to see you back. Sounds like you haven't skipped a beat being first onthe GS's call list..... Must be nice to be so popular....... My girls are due back from camp tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the tales.......

It's been an extra long day. I think I'm too tired to even knit so off to watch some mindless TV. Everyone have a fabulous week-end...

*Xiang* Forgot to tell you how great the knitting looks. I can't imagine doing those fingers on anything but DPN's.... Love the homespun yarn. I did check out the site where you found the Noro. Thanks....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Yup yup yup ... we had a blast !  I even bought some material for Binky to go with her bag patterns  

Its pretty and she hasnt seen it yet , but i think she will love it , such a wonderful shade of purple HAHAHAHA ... JK its green LOL 

How is everyone ? GSusan WELCOME BACK  Missed ya !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Londy i love the little Romper set ... it is TOO cute


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D


AWESOME  !! Love how colorful the gloves are


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off out today with a good friend of mine. So probably won't be on till later this evening.

Londy, it looks like the weather is good for the trip to Avesbury.
PV, enjoy your baby shopping.
Pearlie hope you have a day appointment free. Perhaps a day out in the new vehicle? I bet it's great fun.
Jynx, hope you have some down time today. And if not at least let's hope it's stress free.
Linky and Binky, glad you had a good day at the quilting shops. I love the quilting materials we can get here.
GS, so glad you are back and that you had a good time in York. Glad the weather was reasonable too. When do you get the animals to stay? And for how long?
Saxy I expect you are somewhere in Kent enjoying your time with the children. It's lovely and sunny today so you hopefullly all the mud will dry up.

Chat soon. Happy Saturday/Saturday night everyone.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all I have had quite a day me and Linky went to a couple of quilt shops....yes the sewwwing kind hehe...with our sewing group today we had a wonderful time and the weather stayed in the upper 70's so nice and I even bought 2 yes 2 not 1 quilted bag patterns.....they made me do it....hahaha


Yes, I will be getting ready fr quilting again - it will be way too hot for knitting when summer hits here :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> GS so glad you are back home...we missed you
> 
> Smiley congrats to DD and we have a Red Rooster here haven't tried them though
> 
> ...


Bink, the fingers weren't as hard to do as I thought they would be - give it a try, I used my circulars, but if you are more comfortable with DPN's, use them :thumbup: :thumbup: Go on ..... give it a try & I bet you will surprise yourself xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish that Bluebird of Happiness would hurry up and get to Texas. I'll not even bother to give you details of the last 24 hours....... and the next 24 are not going to be great either. I'm considering getting in the car and just driving away!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Londy* LOVE the little romper set..... I have some very similar material. Reminds me of "Life is Just a Bowl of Cherries......" I think it looks so fresh, cheerful and bright. If not for yours, who? Or do you sell some of your fabulous work?
> 
> ...


I don't know how long ago it was spun, but my mother spun it before she got I'll, so it would have been quite a time ago & there is no sign of deterioration in it, yet :thumbup: :thumbup: 
AND ......... I have 2 more hand wound balls to use as well :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish that Bluebird of Happiness would hurry up and get to Texas. I'll not even bother to give you details of the last 24 hours....... and the next 24 are not going to be great either. I'm considering getting in the car and just driving away!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Londy* LOVE the little romper set..... I have some very similar material. Reminds me of "Life is Just a Bowl of Cherries......" I think it looks so fresh, cheerful and bright. If not for yours, who? Or do you sell some of your fabulous work?
> 
> ...


I am sending the Spirit of Bluebirds to you - the real ones didn't want to fly that way just yet - they told me they weren't impressed with the weather, just yet - give it a day or 2 xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. I'm here in body but not sure about the mind bit. It looks to be a nice day.Is there anybody here?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll stay around for a short while incase anyone comes on! then I've got some jobs to do.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll stay around for a short while incase anyone comes on! then I've got some jobs to do.


Hello Susan, I just came on to check, before I cast on for a jumper I need in a fortnight :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*YOOHOO SUSAN* are you still here???


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi..I couldn't get it done in a fortnight. that would make it worse for me hahaah...What kind is it? and what do you need it for?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi..I couldn't get it done in a fortnight. that would make it worse for me hahaah...What kind is it? and what do you need it for?


It's called "Palma" and it has a leaf panel on the back, a wide band on the bottom & a cross-over neck band. It has 3/4 sleeves, but I will be making them longer than that - I am using Alpaca that I bought last year from the Royal Adelaide Show


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It sounds fantastic, I'm just going to get tidies up and then I'm thinking of making a couple of "zingy's" for the boys. They are an energy companies mascot and getting quite poplular. We'll see..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got the flipping toothache! I've had it all week and it won't go away. It's my left eyetooth. The filling dropped out weeks ago but it's only hurting now. He said last time that he'd not be able to fill it again...Dear Lord, does this mean I'm going to be a "gummy" old biddy?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got the flipping toothache! I've had it all week and it won't go away. It's my left eyetooth. The filling dropped out weeks ago but it's only hurting now. He said last time that he'd not be able to fill it again...Dear Lord, does this mean I'm going to be a "gummy" old biddy?


That is my biggest fear. I have my appointment to get bridgework done, to fill in a gap - cant wait to have the permanent one - I will come home with a temporary one first


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I just hate anything to do with teeth.....Listen up girl, I've got to go and do a few little jobs so as I can knit this afternppn. You have a good whatever you have....speak to you later..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just hate anything to do with teeth.....Listen up girl, I've got to go and do a few little jobs so as I can knit this afternppn. You have a good whatever you have....speak to you later..


Ok, Susan, hope the tooth stops hurting soon - do you have any oil of cloves?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive knitted the orange "zingy". It needs to be stuffed and decorated. I'll knit the other one after lunch which I am intermittantly intermitting at this intimate moment...DH (bess him) is going on the boat with DS and the gang at 4pm so needs something to eat before he goes..Do I look like a food cupboard? I've tidies caravan and my kitchen and when he goes I shall have peace....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had my leaflet from the hospital to tell me what to expect on Thursday. From Tuesday I have a diet to follow, but at least I can eat. This is the LAST time I'm going. I'm cheesed off with it. My goodness, they are never going to stop looking for problems...Where are you all today?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hi GSusan. Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. I'm outside with my iPod before it gets hot.
Sorry about your tooth. HOpe your test goes well on Thirsday
I'm going to be intermittent after this Weekend. I'll only have my iPod with me for the next 3 weeks so I won't be able to get on Here as often


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It looks like you are busy at the moment so I'm going to get a cup of tea. I'll be back.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Nitzy I was beginning to think that everyone was leaving me..I think I'm paranoid....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm on for a very short time this morning. Need to get so much done today. Sorry your tooth is aching Susan. I hate to go to the dentist. They always cause me pain. I have enough of that without them helping it along. I'm a coward when it comes to the dentist. That's it!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Nitzi why are you going to be on I Pad for next 3 weeks?? Did your computwer break down dear????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I guess I am now getting paranoid along with Susan. Bye.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello!!!!


hello my purley...how are you today??????I've missed you...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

GSusan, Pearlie, I'm back. Tea cup balanced on my kneee


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hey Nitzi why are you going to be on I Pad for next 3 weeks?? Did your computwer break down dear????


I'm going to be at Toronto, the provincial capital for a week. Then taking my mum to nowhere'sland to photograph rocks for a week, then up north to my brother's lake.
I'm on holidays and not taking the laptop with me. It's an iPod, so I have to find free wireless when I'm travelling around.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It sounds divine Nitz....We are having our Summer today!Or so we'e been told...Do you have 3 weeks holiday? Purley how many hospital and Drs apps have you got this week? I think I've only the one hahahaah..I mustn't be as popular as I was hahaha....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Well I guess I am now getting paranoid along with Susan. Bye.


Bye Pearlie. Don't be paranoid. Everyone is just enjoying their summer, no matter how hot or wet


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It sounds divine Nitz....We are having our Summer today!Or so we'e been told...Do you have 3 weeks holiday? Purley how many hospital and Drs apps have you got this week? I think I've only the one hahahaah..I mustn't be as popular as I was hahaha....


I've been with this employer long enough that I get 6 weeks holiday, but I can only take 3 weeks at a time. I've got another 2 weeks coming in September. And if I do enough overtime, I can take an additional week off.
Don't have a regular doctor or dentist, they are hard to find here, so no appointments. I get to use whatever doctor is available at the community health centre. I only go when I need to.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Me too although I'm expected to go once a year for a check up. If I don't they strike me off there list....It costs a fortune to go if you're not with NHS. and even with NHS it's a lot of money....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me too although I'm expected to go once a year for a check up. If I don't they strike me off there list....It costs a fortune to go if you're not with NHS. and even with NHS it's a lot of money....


Does NHS not automatically cover everyone like OHIP does here?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to go to Cleveland Clinic on Monday for followup appt. for my RA. I get to drive new van. Yipee!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

yippeee for you...I've only driven mine twice...It talks to us as well as yours does but it never says Susan, drive me.... hahahah....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to get alot of vacation time when I worked, the problem was I hardly ever got to use it. When I retired I had 3 months of vacation I hadn't used buit up that they had to pay me for.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> yippeee for you...I've only driven mine twice...It talks to us as well as yours does but it never says Susan, drive me.... hahahah....


My car feels old, it doesn't talk, or display anything, just idiot lights.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I used to get alot of vacation time when I worked, the problem was I hardly ever got to use it. When I retired I had 3 months of vacation I hadn't used buit up that they had to pay me for.


They won't let us build up vacation or overtime anymore. They pay out any unused at the end of the year, which messes up your income tax


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to look on the calendar to see who goes where this next week. Without the calendar I am lost. The month of October is quickly filling up. DH and I are sick of doctor appts. As you said Susan, they always seem to find something else wrong with you.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladies I need to do some chores and take my meds before it gets much later. Hope you both have a great day. I'll try to get back on later. Hugs all around. Purly xxx

PS Susan what is a Zingy???I know you said you made one for GS.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > yippeee for you...I've only driven mine twice...It talks to us as well as yours does but it never says Susan, drive me.... hahahah....
> ...


Rest assure Nitz, I drive it the old way...I don't like all these singing and dancing gadgets...I don't see the point. One of it's phrases is "connection complete". I haven't a clue what she's talking about. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I have to look on the calendar to see who goes where this next week. Without the calendar I am lost. The month of October is quickly filling up. DH and I are sick of doctor appts. As you said Susan, they always seem to find something else wrong with you.


They have to pay for their medical offices somehow  :wink:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Ladies I need to do some chores and take my meds before it gets much later. Hope you both have a great day. I'll try to get back on later. Hugs all around. Purly xxx
> 
> PS Susan what is a Zingy???I know you said you made one for GS.


It's supposed to be an energy companies mascot. It's in the shape of a "flame". Only a little thing. If it works out I'll send a photo. You could try googleing EDF power and there's bound to be a "zingy" on there...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


There's one saying from my GPS that I love "Please return to the roadway at your earliest convenience" !  :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies I need to do some chores and take my meds before it gets much later. Hope you both have a great day. I'll try to get back on later. Hugs all around. Purly xxx
> ...


There is. But I can't snag a picture of it. I've seen little stuffies similar to that with a scarf, but I can't remember what they're called.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


hahahaha.Now THAT's humour, nice and dry hahaha...We get..."turn around when possible"!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got to tell you Nitz. I've jus read it to DH and he's laughed!!!!! Not a lot of things do that to him!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got to tell you Nitz. I've jus read it to DH and he's laughed!!!!! Not a lot of things do that to him!


I'm happy then. 
I've got a brand new map in the thing and it still thinks that the roads are in the wrong place.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sorry Susan, I need to leave now. I have to take some glasses to the shop to get them repaired. I'm wearing my old ones at the moment and they are not as comfortable. You and DH have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahaha....Have you heard these silly stories of people who have followed them to the letter and ended up in a lake? I find that hsrd to believe. One time I had the Tom Tom on and DH had his phone on that has the gps on it. They were both working at the same time and telling us to go in different directions. DS lost his temper with his dad because it was DS who was driving.....I told him, he was a very lucky DS, he doesn't have to put up with his dad 24/7...Now he might understand why I'm round the bend..


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahaha....Have you heard these silly stories of people who have followed them to the letter and ended up in a lake? I find that hsrd to believe. One time I had the Tom Tom on and DH had his phone on that has the gps on it. They were both working at the same time and telling us to go in different directions. DS lost his temper with his dad because it was DS who was driving.....I told him, he was a very lucky DS, he doesn't have to put up with his dad 24/7...Now he might understand why I'm round the bend..


I get that all the time. I treat my GPS like suggestions. I get kinda a mean streak and purposely go the wrong way to see how long it takes to "recalculate" It's quite persistent at times that I follow IT'S route.
I like the Tom Tom the best, cause I can put the corrections in to it.
The Garmin is always saying to go up cow fields cause there used to be a road there (Many, many years ago)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahaha....Have you heard these silly stories of people who have followed them to the letter and ended up in a lake? I find that hsrd to believe. One time I had the Tom Tom on and DH had his phone on that has the gps on it. They were both working at the same time and telling us to go in different directions. DS lost his temper with his dad because it was DS who was driving.....I told him, he was a very lucky DS, he doesn't have to put up with his dad 24/7...Now he might understand why I'm round the bend..


If I'm driving, I study the route the night before, turn the GPS on and then give mum a map. I'm using my memory (!), the GPS is saying one thing and mum is pointing out a different route. It's a wonder we get anywhere!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

have a good day...been nice talking/....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive knitted the orange "zingy". It needs to be stuffed and decorated. I'll knit the other one after lunch which I am intermittantly intermitting at this intimate moment...DH (bess him) is going on the boat with DS and the gang at 4pm so needs something to eat before he goes..Do I look like a food cupboard? I've tidies caravan and my kitchen and when he goes I shall have peace....


What size are these zingy's - it didn't take you long to make one.

I have done about 3 cm width of a 305 stitch band, for my jumper. I want to get as i can, before I get too tired & fingers too achy :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Nitzy I was beginning to think that everyone was leaving me..I think I'm paranoid....


Hello Nitzi & Susan ..... I am here also, if you two are still here


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> have a good day...been nice talking/....


Susan, this is what it has been like on here for the past week or so ..... I rarely get to chat with anyone atm ... Everybody seems to be so busy with the goings on in their lives, so I just catchup during my day & comment where ever I want ro :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Nitzy I was beginning to think that everyone was leaving me..I think I'm paranoid....
> ...


I'm still here Judi, It's nice to talk to you. Zingy's must be only about 4/5 inches in height.Try googling Happy Frugal Year! then see if you can find ZINGY THE EDF FLAME FREE KNITTING PATTERN


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > have a good day...been nice talking/....
> ...


OO we'll have to have a long talk with everyone..Holidays and nice days seem to be getting in the way...Come on you lot...Where are you all?????? :?:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I have seen the pattern, someone else mentioned them before, but I didn't really look at the pattern closely. I might need to have another look at it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think we'll give the Tena's another week or so then I'm calling a "group meeting".....hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think we'll give the Tena's another week or so then I'm calling a "group meeting".....hahahaha


Let me see ..... Purple is galavanting in France, 
Saxy is camping, I think
Jynx is having traumas all over the place - her & Pearly are frequenting the doctors etc & are sick of it
Nitzi is intermittent this weekend
Smiley drops in now & then, as does Londy
Shand is MIA
Lifeline drops in for a chat, but often finds no-one home

Whoops ...... Forgot Shoron & Tammie ..... Sorry girls

IDK what Tammie is upto, but Sharon is doing day trips around Scotland - different county each day, with Sophie


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What is MIA that Shand is doing?????? They all seem to have valid excuses hahaha....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What is MIA that Shand is doing?????? They all seem to have valid excuses hahaha....


Missing in action - I don't think Shand has been on for a while


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, give it another week or so and then I'll text everyone to try and get on for a chat....linky and binky too....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has just gone out to me DS....It took 3 times of going out and coming in and going out and coming back and going out again and finding his phone and going beack out again and now has gone...........


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, give it another week or so and then I'll text everyone to try and get on for a chat....linky and binky too....


Good grief ...... How could I forget them ...... My mind is going ..... *sighing loudly, with back of hand to forehead*


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

There isn't even anyone on Skype, either


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I need loo brbr


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back....


Ok .... Feel better now :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I may go back again yet... hahaha....they havern't worked for a week, now they won't stop hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I may go back again yet... hahaha....they havern't worked for a week, now they won't stop hahaha


Not again ...... Well the prep will clean you out, then I am not sure how the Barium stuff will affect you, but I hope they sort you out after that :wink: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not Barium....its something else...I have 2 eat chicken for 2 days while taking this stuff. The procedure is called "virtual colonoscopy". This is THE last....I've had enough...I had to pick to stuff up from the hospital...It means I can't go on my old biddy's trip on Wednesday, because of this medicine....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's not Barium....its something else...I have 2 eat chicken for 2 days while taking this stuff. The procedure is called "virtual colonoscopy". This is THE last....I've had enough...I had to pick to stuff up from the hospital...It means I can't go on my old biddy's trip on Wednesday, because of this medicine....


That is even better, no thick yucky stuff to drink


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Grandma Susan

Hello Judi

How are you two this lovely day


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I won't be here long I have to go pick up the little one and I think we are going to take them to the county fair this afternoon sounds like fun.....*phew*


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are on top Binky and hello to you...We were talking about, ot having any friends on here and then you appear. and we were talking about bowels too....seemed like a good subjesct at the time....Are yours OK? How are you today?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are on top Binky and hello to you...We were talking about, ot having any friends on here and then you appear. and we were talking about bowels too....seemed like a good subjesct at the time....Are yours OK? How are you today?


not working right because of the antibiotics, but I am doing better today!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Grandma Susan
> 
> Hello Judi
> 
> How are you two this lovely day


Oh hello, did I miss you?

How are you today


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

If it's not one end of the body not working properly then it's the other...What's at a country fair? Rides? food?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > We are on top Binky and hello to you...We were talking about, ot having any friends on here and then you appear. and we were talking about bowels too....seemed like a good subjesct at the time....Are yours OK? How are you today?
> ...


Is your ear still playing up


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> If it's not one end of the body not working properly then it's the other...What's at a country fair? Rides? food?


Yes it is but I can't ride anything the ticker has a small leak and have to keep the blood pressure down


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Grandma Susan
> ...


I am doing OK but I do need to go I have to pick up a 6 year old and she is getting impatient


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not one end of the body not working properly then it's the other...What's at a country fair? Rides? food?
> ...


Goodness ... What are they going to do about that, is there anything they can do?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a good time Binky. It looks like it's going to rain here and the men have gone on the boat...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Ok, have a wonderful day & take care of yourself xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm making coffee!!!!!!!!!! anyone????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm making coffee!!!!!!!!!! anyone????????


Yes please, I am feeling a little parched :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


just keeping blood pressure down and I am going to keep working on losing the weight and keeping an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get worse

and I must go now Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye Binky...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I may start another bit of knitting, although I'm not much in the mood nwo hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Bye Bink, I will support you in your weight loss, by doing the same here :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DIL gave me a copy of a well known diet and I haven't even looked at it yet..I'm piling the weight on..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DIL gave me a copy of a well known diet and I haven't even looked at it yet..I'm piling the weight on..


I think that is what is happening with me also - if I take wheat products out of my diet though, I will lose the weight


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I just eat the wrong foods....I know I do.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just eat the wrong foods....I know I do.


Oh well, if you are reasonably happy with who you & you are reasonably healthy, just keep eating what you want, just make your servings smaller - you would be amazed with how much that helps a lot of people lose weight, it isn't what we eat, it is often the amount we eat


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi, I might go and do a bit....I could be on later. Have a good sleep if I don't see you until tomorrow, or in your case today...!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Susan I am beginning to get tired now, so I am going to bed now ... Have a good day. My fingers are very achy now, so will rub some oil into them and do some more knitting in the morning.

Bye for now xoxo

Thanks for the chat, too


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. I've done a catch up. 
Sorry to here all the problems everyone is suffering. Hope you all get better soon.

I have had my day out with my friend. It was lovely. It was like a summers day. And I got sunburnt. I didn't think that was going to be possible this year. Had something to eat and now I have to go and do some food shopping as there isn't anything in for tomorrow.
I may be back on latter. Hopefully someone will be on and I won't start to feel paranoid like Susan and Pearlie :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone from the Loire Valley. It weas supposed to rain today but has been lovely. Went shopping ang bought gs an early birthday present. Going jet skiing tomorrow and family picnic. How is everyone today and by the way I will join you all on diet wehen |I get home eating far too much nice French food!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, PV are you still here. Just got in from Sainsburys, unpacked, poured the important glass of wine and now ready to chat (although I am very tired and might hit the sack soon). Yay


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone from the Loire Valley. It weas supposed to rain today but has been lovely. Went shopping ang bought gs an early birthday present. Going jet skiing tomorrow and family picnic. How is everyone today and by the way I will join you all on diet wehen |I get home eating far too much nice French food!


Hiya Purple V 

I went on a little shopping spree yesterday and today for quilting fabrics , there is a store going out of business and ALL their stock was 60% off  It was nice  
Glad to hear you are having such a good time with your family .
I cannot believe that pic of you on the jet ski ... awesome !


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi, PV are you still here. Just got in from Sainsburys, unpacked, poured the important glass of wine and now ready to chat (although I am very tired and might hit the sack soon). Yay


Hi Rebecca. Just been doing a bit of catch up. Muppet (black cat) is on my lap again! Had a good day here and getting ready for tomorrow. Found some rather nice ice cream today!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hiya Purple V 

I went on a little shopping spree yesterday and today for quilting fabrics , there is a store going out of business and ALL their stock was 60% off  It was nice  
Glad to hear you are having such a good time with your family .
I cannot believe that pic of you on the jet ski ... awesome ! [/quote]

Hi Angela, Like the sound of the quilting fabric. Having good fun here and off jet skiing again tomorrow. It was such good fun, even if I closed my eyes every time we turned around!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Linky. I didn't realise you were on too. How lovely the quilting shop with the 60% off. I love quilt shop material for lining bags etc..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Linky. I didn't realise you were on too. How lovely the quilting shop with the 60% off. I love quilt shop material for lining bags etc..


I just love material, nearly as much as I like yarn. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Linky. I didn't realise you were on too. How lovely the quilting shop with the 60% off. I love quilt shop material for lining bags etc..


That was my thought too , but we are going to all make an eye spy quilt in our sewing group  
Binky has to do a square too !! LOL  
I think if she is sewing something fun she will like it more ... curtains are not a good project to get into sewing again hahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Muppet seems to be very fond of you. Our cat appears to be 'off' people at the moment. He doesn't come for his daily cuddle.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Linky. I didn't realise you were on too. How lovely the quilting shop with the 60% off. I love quilt shop material for lining bags etc..
> ...


Tell me, whay is an eyespy quilt? And have you a history of curtain making?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Linky. I didn't realise you were on too. How lovely the quilting shop with the 60% off. I love quilt shop material for lining bags etc..
> ...


All of the ladies we went shopping with are quilters , they know how to knit and crochet most of them , but they rarely do it ... so it was nice to get together with them on what they do the most  
*PLUS* they are going to teach me a thing or two about embroidery


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Muppet seems to be very fond of you. Our cat appears to be 'off' people at the moment. He doesn't come for his daily cuddle.


Muppet is 13 yrs old and is a people cat. She hates the other two cats and terrorizes the german shepherd and spaniel. She also thinks she is a parrot as she likes to sit on my shoulder! 
Baby clothes in France are soooooooooooooo expensive I shall be getting a lot more in the UK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's lovely, you will enjoy embroider. I did a four year course a while back and it is such fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Linky. I didn't realise you were on too. How lovely the quilting shop with the 60% off. I love quilt shop material for lining bags etc..
> ...


Me too, but I daren't by any unless I have a definate project for it and that I am definatly going to make it. I don't think DH could stand a growing stash of material too.
I used to say I don't have a stash, but it's blossoming. It began this year.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Muppet seems to be very fond of you. Our cat appears to be 'off' people at the moment. He doesn't come for his daily cuddle.


I draw cats to me like crazy  And its okay because i love em ..

An eye spy quilt has squares with hidden objects in them , you make your square and use a material with something interesting printed on it and it is just fun to see what everyone hides in their square


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Four years !! wow  
I am excited to learn , it is kinda necessary for what i want to do with my Tena squares


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


When I did my course I had a hug cupboard overflowing with material. I have given quite a lot to my friend's daughter but just couldn't bare to part with the rest of it. I do use it when I am making bags and then I do still do quite a bit of embroidery and dress making! In fact anything to do with textiles of any kind.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Muppet seems to be very fond of you. Our cat appears to be 'off' people at the moment. He doesn't come for his daily cuddle.
> ...


Sounds like fun. 
I'm not keen on cats. They appear to like me though. Someone told me it's to do with the eyes. They like you if you look at them with narrowed eyes, which is what I must do as a non cat lover.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


The ladies all gave me boxes and boxes of old material they had , but today i got started on a personal little stash of me own heeheehee ... i see a monster of an addiction brewing there LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


It was a great course. One day a week at college and then about a day's homework a week. By the end of the four years it was about 8 days of homework a week. But I learnt so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You will love it. Wish I could come and help.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Cat's smile with their eyes and if you do trhey same they like you. You also have to give off the right vibes. I am very much a cat person, always have been. Although the german shepherd has adopted me too.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


all i have to do is say hello and they want to live here forever it seems !  I have always been a cat person , DH is allergic though so i dont get to have them often , i have one outside and a three legged one inside at the moment ... i sneak the outside one in alot 

as long as i keep them away from our room and the living room he is ok ...

I had a teeny tiny lil one that passed from a heart attack awhile back and i miss him still , he could go anywhere in the house even on the bed and for some reason he never bothered DH's allergies :| idk ..........


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I would be happy to befriend the dog.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Marshmallow is allergic to cats. When we first got ours she had a massive reaction, to the point where I checked on her in the night frequently to make sure she was breathing still. Now he doesn't appear to affect her anymore.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That sounds like so much fun too ...  
I am hoping to get good enough to embroider all of your names to a square for a quilt and add the Tena squares to them  That way i will always be able to remember who sent which  i dont trust my horrible memory to it ... Plus when passed down through the years it will have my knitted squares from my friends all over the world and they will be able to see where each one came from ..... :| silly of me , but i thought it would be special ....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh my Gosh that would be so much fun !! wish i had the equipment to video conference you here .. wouldnt that be a trip ?! to join the sewing group here for embroidery time  !!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That sounds like so much fun too ...  
I am hoping to get good enough to embroider all of your names to a square for a quilt and add the Tena squares to them  That way i will always be able to remember who sent which  i dont trust my horrible memory to it ... Plus when passed down through the years it will have my knitted squares from my friends all over the world and they will be able to see where each one came from ..... :| silly of me , but i thought it would be special ....[/quote]

Not silly at all, it sounds like a lovely idea. Look forward to seeing the finished result. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Marshmallow is allergic to cats. When we first got ours she had a massive reaction, to the point where I checked on her in the night frequently to make sure she was breathing still. Now he doesn't appear to affect her anymore.


I think they can build a tolerance ...

Ds wants me to take him to subway for a sandwich lol so i am going to have to run .. 
so glad i got to talk to you all


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That sounds like so much fun too ...
> I am hoping to get good enough to embroider all of your names to a square for a quilt and add the Tena squares to them  That way i will always be able to remember who sent which  i dont trust my horrible memory to it ... Plus when passed down through the years it will have my knitted squares from my friends all over the world and they will be able to see where each one came from ..... :| silly of me , but i thought it would be special ....


Not silly at all, it sounds like a lovely idea. Look forward to seeing the finished result. xx[/quote]

I second that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Maybe we will be able to at some time in the future. Perhaps when you are with Lisa I could skype the both of you. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Marshmallow is allergic to cats. When we first got ours she had a massive reaction, to the point where I checked on her in the night frequently to make sure she was breathing still. Now he doesn't appear to affect her anymore.
> ...


Is that Subway as in the sandwich shop? My DSs love those places.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Marshmallow is allergic to cats. When we first got ours she had a massive reaction, to the point where I checked on her in the night frequently to make sure she was breathing still. Now he doesn't appear to affect her anymore.
> ...


Enjoy your sandwich. :Lovely to chat to you again. Take care. Lots of love ande hugs xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, sorry Linky. Lovely to chat. Take care.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yea my son loves them too

Talk to you all again soon ... Purple that sounds like a plan


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Talk to you all again soon ... Purple that sounds like a plan [/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am going to go now as I need to sort out a few things for tomorrow. Have a good evening/night/ day or whatevery everyone. If I'm still in one piece after tomorrow I will catch you in the evening. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple, is the weather set to be good for tomorrow's jet ski-ing? We are supposed to have another good dat. Infact hotter than today. Better not get more sunburn.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a good sleep. And enjot tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Purple, is the weather set to be good for tomorrow's jet ski-ing? We are supposed to have another good dat. Infact hotter than today. Better not get more sunburn.


Forecast for tomorrow is good and getting better through the week. Summer may have arrived. You have a good sleep too. Love to Marshmallow xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone from the Loire Valley. It weas supposed to rain today but has been lovely. Went shopping ang bought gs an early birthday present. Going jet skiing tomorrow and family picnic. How is everyone today and by the way I will join you all on diet wehen |I get home eating far too much nice French food!


Yes ..... I can see you now ..... you probably have this tiny little round tummy from all the lovely food, and the fun, that you are having :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Was that since you "met" us   :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I love cats & dogs - some people have tagged me as very cat-like in my aloofness - the same aloofness that makes others label me as a snob :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


That is a wonderful idea - not silly at all. I love the idea of a small piece of my work being passed down through the generations of my friend xoxo (how soppy is that) ..... Hehehehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


So when are you getting Skype, or shall we look for something we don't have to pay for - for the group video conference :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Purple, is the weather set to be good for tomorrow's jet ski-ing? We are supposed to have another good dat. Infact hotter than today. Better not get more sunburn.
> ...


And winter has hit here :? ... Which means that I can knit much more comfortably now.

This is the jumper I want finished by August 3rd ...... Please send "Speedy Knitting Vibes" as I am going to need them :? :| :shock:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/05/30/the-palma-sweater-a-unique-knit.aspx :thumbup: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Right ...... off to have breakfast then shower & get some knitting in, before heading out to visit my girls ..... Sleep well all xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


LOL  I'm not sure what went on really. One minute I just had a few odds and ends and then suddenly my yarn boxes (note the boxes not box, only two mind) are bulging out. I have to say I have been given quite a lot this year, which is lovely.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh no! That's horrid.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That is lovely. Speedy knitting vibes on their way over. You can do it I'm sure.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from a very warm Loire Valley. Went shopping this morning with sons GF and then spent the rest of the day in the garden knitting. GFs 2 younger sisters arrived today. So now we have three children here, two of which are sleeping in the tent tonight. I started a baby jumper and have done the front and the back up to the armhole. Nice simple knitting. How is everyone today. Had text from Susan and she has bought some wool in York. xx
> ...


Sounds heavenly...knitting inthe garden. I was knitting today but in the emergency room. I'm ok but spent over 5 hours there so knitting and reading were such good stress relievers. I'm reading The Best Marigiold Hotel. I'm wondering how it was accepted in England. My legs and feet are swelling again and I was dizzy. Hub says I'm always dizzy thinks he's funny! They ruled out kidney infection but no cause found so I'm still not sure what's wrong. I think the dizziness is due to particles in the inner ear settling because that's what happened twice before. 
I just watched my cat Suzie unplug the charger wire on my cell phone. If I had not seen it I'd have woke tomorrow thinking I was mistaken thinking I had plugged it in. 3:22 am here so time to get some sleep.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Fabric just follows you home as does yarn I think these are the only addictions where you have same thing beautiful when you finish. Not so with drugs, alcohol ot gambling etc.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning all im back. tho not for long, really busy here. was away for abit as hubbie thought there was goin to be trouble over the 12th here, got back to find out my x partner took ill.plus ive been minding kids and taking them to different events, gemma/ sophie in spain there home 2morrow thank god, as theres been some very bad news for my kids there dad took 2 massive hear attacks one after the other, and is left not knowing who he or any body is, he dont know who gemma is but he does know and is trying to chat to janine, but hes not making much sence,its very hard for her at the moment as she aint spoke to her dad in 12 yrs, but like i told her now is the time to make the peace with him, cos if anything happens and he dies you will never forgive yourself for not trying, gemma has been on the phone every day since shes been away, and is worried sick.didnt have the kids fri sat or today as janine is off, but come 8 in morning i will have them again , was married 5 yrs on fri so hubbie is taking me out for a meal today as we couldnt get out fri,
PURPLE i see your having a lovely time with family, the pic of you on jetski looks lovely well done you,
SUSAN seen you were away a few days hope you had fun, didnt do a lot of catch up so dont know if ive missed anything. 
SHARON good on you getting out every day to different places its nice to see a bit of our own country aint it.
hope every one else is well.
hubbie made me a coffee here so im off to drink it. ill try and pop in again at some point of day before i go out, have a nice day all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Well cat has read what I typed and got off mt lap, guess I have no excuse now but to go and make cake. You have a good evening Xiang and perhaps we can skype sometime soon. xx


That would be great, just waiting for you to have some spare time. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I don't mind being compared to a cat, they are lythe & give others their attention only when they want to give it :thumbup: :thumbup: , but I am definitely not a snob :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thanks xx .... I have almost finished the collar part & will be separating for the back panel soon, to get ready for the decorative panel :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> morning all im back. tho not for long, really busy here. was away for abit as hubbie thought there was goin to be trouble over the 12th here, got back to find out my x partner took ill.plus ive been minding kids and taking them to different events, gemma/ sophie in spain there home 2morrow thank god, as theres been some very bad news for my kids there dad took 2 massive hear attacks one after the other, and is left not knowing who he or any body is, he dont know who gemma is but he does know and is trying to chat to janine, but hes not making much sence,its very hard for her at the moment as she aint spoke to her dad in 12 yrs, but like i told her now is the time to make the peace with him, cos if anything happens and he dies you will never forgive yourself for not trying, gemma has been on the phone every day since shes been away, and is worried sick.didnt have the kids fri sat or today as janine is off, but come 8 in morning i will have them again , was married 5 yrs on fri so hubbie is taking me out for a meal today as we couldnt get out fri,
> PURPLE i see your having a lovely time with family, the pic of you on jetski looks lovely well done you,
> SUSAN seen you were away a few days hope you had fun, didnt do a lot of catch up so dont know if ive missed anything.
> SHARON good on you getting out every day to different places its nice to see a bit of our own country aint it.
> ...


Tammie,I am so sorry to hear of the troubles you are facing now .. I do hope everything settles soon xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Absolutely but I'd love to see a baby actually in iy!!! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello.What am I doing at page 16????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from the sunny Loire Valley. I've been for a nice long walk with sons's gf and the dogs and this is what the boys have been up to .....


Wow, that looks like fun! You going to have a go?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG I have a sleep and I don't know where I am...I should be back at 12 according to this.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning or almost noon from a rainey Pa. We do need the rain, but is looking dismal. Going to clean and pick up today. Nothing special.
> 
> Londy I love the outfit, it is just adorable. Will you be making one for your sweetie. Know it was difficult, but you did a lovely job of it.
> 
> ...


Well I am still reeling from the nightmare of making it but it's like having a baby, the pain will be forgotten and I'll want another one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:



> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Sadly, it's not for my little one but my son's friend over here saw the pattern while visiting and fell in love with it! So my cherry fabric is used up! I have some with strawberries on so I might make one for Charlotte to wear in NZ summer when she will be 6 months, give me time to get over making this one!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello.What am I doing at page 16????


Yes, that threw me at first, I thought the new system was working perfectly well!!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Going food shopping now, back later!!! xxxxxx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > morning all im back. tho not for long, really busy here. was away for abit as hubbie thought there was goin to be trouble over the 12th here, got back to find out my x partner took ill.plus ive been minding kids and taking them to different events, gemma/ sophie in spain there home 2morrow thank god, as theres been some very bad news for my kids there dad took 2 massive hear attacks one after the other, and is left not knowing who he or any body is, he dont know who gemma is but he does know and is trying to chat to janine, but hes not making much sence,its very hard for her at the moment as she aint spoke to her dad in 12 yrs, but like i told her now is the time to make the peace with him, cos if anything happens and he dies you will never forgive yourself for not trying, gemma has been on the phone every day since shes been away, and is worried sick.didnt have the kids fri sat or today as janine is off, but come 8 in morning i will have them again , was married 5 yrs on fri so hubbie is taking me out for a meal today as we couldnt get out fri,
> ...


thanks love


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG I have a sleep and I don't know where I am...I should be back at 12 according to this.


go back to bed you read it wrong lol


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > morning all im back. tho not for long, really busy here. was away for abit as hubbie thought there was goin to be trouble over the 12th here, got back to find out my x partner took ill.plus ive been minding kids and taking them to different events, gemma/ sophie in spain there home 2morrow thank god, as theres been some very bad news for my kids there dad took 2 massive hear attacks one after the other, and is left not knowing who he or any body is, he dont know who gemma is but he does know and is trying to chat to janine, but hes not making much sence,its very hard for her at the moment as she aint spoke to her dad in 12 yrs, but like i told her now is the time to make the peace with him, cos if anything happens and he dies you will never forgive yourself for not trying, gemma has been on the phone every day since shes been away, and is worried sick.didnt have the kids fri sat or today as janine is off, but come 8 in morning i will have them again , was married 5 yrs on fri so hubbie is taking me out for a meal today as we couldnt get out fri,
> ...


Me too! We'll all be thinking of you and your family, hang in there kid!! xxxx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Going food shopping now, back later!!! xxxxxx


hi and bye londy, do mine hubbie ready to go out and im still sitting here, i dont give a toss today he can just wait


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > tammie52 said:
> ...


thanks love


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Judi it's gorgeous. You've got a big job on there girl.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


wow that is lovely to much for me tho


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

ok hes sulking now. so may go be back later hopefully bye all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Tammie you do seem to be having a bad time love. I'm here for you to chat, phone, whatever,,, Any of us are..Don't go through it alone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

AW come on girls....I've just caught up and you're all gone...hahaha...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG I have a sleep and I don't know where I am...I should be back at 12 according to this.


Imagine how confused I was, when I came on this afternoon, it took me ages to find mysel & figure out what I had answered :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> AW come on girls....I've just caught up and you're all gone...hahaha...


No .....l I'm here


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just been kicked off the net, now I'm back...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just been kicked off the net, now I'm back...


That happens a lot, doesn't it ...... Do you have any idea why, or is it just one of those things?

How is the tooth today - any better


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has got a cold this morning. I was going to ignore it but he's so nearly coughed his gold watch up so that I'd say something.....I asked what he's taken, Nothing says he!!!! He's only allowed beechams powders, because of his condition.I don't mean to be mean!!! but I could walk around (hop) around with one leg mising and he'd never notice..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been kicked off the net, now I'm back...
> ...


I think I get kicked off mainly on a weekend, when it's busy...Yep, the tooth is fine today...Do you know it's noon and I've still got pj's on. I'm in the running for a bath.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I am really slack, I don't bother with getting dressed, unless I have to go out   , but my PJs, look like a leisure suit anyway :thumbup: :thumbup: so it doesn't make much difference ..... Hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm just getting lazier as I get older...I was always up at 8am before DH retired. Now, I just want my bed, and I'm so tired...Then another day goes by and I've done nothing worth talking about....I've decided it's back to putting my alarm on for 8. Today willbe a lazy day and I'll only have a shower...Tomorrow I'll start again...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm just getting lazier as I get older...I was always up at 8am before DH retired. Now, I just want my bed, and I'm so tired...Then another day goes by and I've done nothing worth talking about....I've decided it's back to putting my alarm on for 8. Today willbe a lazy day and I'll only have a shower...Tomorrow I'll start again...


I just get up when I wake up ...... The time depends on what time I get to sleep. I will be going to bed early tonight - in about half hour - I have to be up early for the dentist


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ooooooo you've said that bad word...dentist...I'm going now and I'll have a shower and a coffee. Have a good sleep Judi...and I love your pattern that you are doing. what colour are you doing it in?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good night Susan, I am going to try & get some sleep now ..... Have a good day

Hi & bye to everyone else, will catch up at some stage xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's just lovely dear, speedy - and accurate - knitting vibes heading your way!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish that Bluebird of Happiness would hurry up and get to Texas. I'll not even bother to give you details of the last 24 hours....... and the next 24 are not going to be great either. I'm considering getting in the car and just driving away!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Londy* LOVE the little romper set..... I have some very similar material. Reminds me of "Life is Just a Bowl of Cherries......" I think it looks so fresh, cheerful and bright. If not for yours, who? Or do you sell some of your fabulous work?
> 
> ...


Wow, you got it!! Wasgetting worried that the postman's dog ahd eaten it somewhere between thee and me!! Glad you like it, hope it makes you smile and think of me when you use it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


You just have to get 'craftier' about spreading it around the house! I have yarn stashes, fabric stahses, card making stashes and lots more but the are all cleverly hidden away!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. I've done a catch up.
> Sorry to here all the problems everyone is suffering. Hope you all get better soon.
> 
> I have had my day out with my friend. It was lovely. It was like a summers day. And I got sunburnt. I didn't think that was going to be possible this year. Had something to eat and now I have to go and do some food shopping as there isn't anything in for tomorrow.
> I may be back on latter. Hopefully someone will be on and I won't start to feel paranoid like Susan and Pearlie :mrgreen:


I also had a day out with my friend! We went to Avebury where they have an amazing stone circle 2800 years old - and a nice pub! Then we went to Lacock where a lot of British period drama is filmed (LarkRise to Candleford & Cranford) cos it is so quaint!! Had a really lovely day in the sun and I also got sunburnt!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning. I was so confused to see us locked out , but then found part 2 of Connections4. Very difficult to roll out of bed and try to find your way home to a new location. I have read some back chatter, but being as I just got up, can't
remember squat. Did alot of stuff yesterday, but have more to do today. need to get kitchen turned around. Won't be on till late tomorrow. Will be at Cleveland Clinic all day.Took 2 old broken microwaves to scrap dealer and he paid us almost $5.00 for them. Betterr than having junk man come and pay him to cart them away.

GS Found some zingy pictures out on the forum yesterday. Cute little things.Can see why the kids would like them. Glad your tooth stopped hurting.

Xiang, wishing you flying fingers for your jumper. Lovely pattern. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Linky have fun with all your fabric. Lovely idea for the squares. To think my little square could be passed down in my friends family, is so very touching.

Tammie so very sorry for the troubles in your family. Know you will be there for your girls. Let us know if we can help.

Polly so sorry you spent hours in the emergency room. Hope they get to the bottom of your troubles soon. Glad you had your knitting with you and it helped to keep you calm. Husbands can sometimes say the wrong thing at the wrong time. Lifeline and I know alot about middle ear dizziness and it is nothing to joke about. I feel for you dear. I'm near if you need me.

Lifeline sounds like you are enjoying vacation and getting some fun things in, Happy to hear your stash is growing. Can't wait to see new shawl.

Purple have a grand time jet skiing today and just being with your family. Your time in France sounds lovely. I would love to try the food. Glad the weather is holding nicely for you.

Anyone I may have missed, please forgive me, as I said before I am not really awake yet.Hope everyone is having a peaceful, loving day or evening. Hugs to all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi LOndy, you must have jumped on while I was typing. Happy to hear you had a great day yesterday with your friend, sorry about the sunburn though. Love the cherry romper set you made. You are so talented. You are right to feel great accomplishment after finishing set.

Xiang, good luck at the dentist tomorrow. I need to make a new appointment with mine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had my lunch and my shower, not at the same time....I keep thinking I should start another zingy..I'm not into toys you know!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had my lunch and my shower, not at the same time....I keep thinking I should start another zingy..I'm not into toys you know!!!


Hello, again Susan - I see you are still not feeling like doing anything - so why not have a day off :XD: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am now off to bed ....... yet again :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sleep well. hahaha I've knitted another zingy and made lunch, had a shower then sweet F.a....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi There..... I was very confused too.... Now my question is, when I leave here, how will I find it in topics... I Don't know that we have a name anymore... Oh well.... I'll figure it out. Guess all our posts will be preserved this way, though I seldom go back very far to look anything up.

GS....... Did the toothache just go away? I'm sort of remembering you said the filling fell out and that it couldn't be filled again.... or is that someone else? In any event... best check it out before it gets even worse. I'll be thinking about you with the virtual colonoscopy Tues...(?) I've not heard of that before. I know you are on a special diet but do they not make you do all that awful cleaning out as well? I know I have to have a regular one again this year.... Yuck...... I'm a little like you... Can't quite get motivated on a knitting project.. I think mine is a case of guilt over not getting anything else done around here so I'm not giving myself permission to knit..... SILLY, because I'm STILL not getting anything done, including knitting.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang..... maybe it was you with the front tooth that can't be refilled..... In any event glad you are getting your dental work done now and that the mouthpiece is helping.... I LOVE your jumper. What a great pattern. You've certainly set yourself a short time. Is it a gift for one of the girls or are you wearing it to a special event? What color? It is gorgeous..... Keep those needles clicking.... fast, fast, fast.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that isn't fair... everyone left while I was typing....

Jolly Polly - So they didn't figure out the problem and just sent you home? That doesn't sound too good. Has the swelling gone down? Are you resting with feet up? I'm thinking I never got back to you in a PM to say we have more in common. My DH had that abdominal aneurism deal too and that is why he had the 12" stent put in and had to go back for a second procedure because the first one was messed up by Dr...... This getting old is for the birds.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tammie..... I don't know enough about the going's on on the 12th, but I guess it is always better to be safe than sorry. I just hate that there is a black cloud over your head right now. It sounds as if Gemma is not having any health issues on her trip but having to call in every day because of bad news is sure not giving her the restful vacation she deserves.... 

Congrats on your annivesary.... Hope you two can put all the cares aside long enough to enjoy your outing.... I also hope this isn't all sending your blood pressure up. When is all your wedding jewelry due to be done?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy...... I love my bag... and am very happy it made it here. I have to send a package to Liverpool tomorrow and have no idea how long it will take to arrive. I'm also not sure how the $$$$ work... just weight, or size as well. It is a camera mount I ordered for someone from a vendor here that does not ship overseas. I don't know if I should leave it in box with lots of air padding or rewrap into small package.....Maybe I can find some info on-line. I do know that the mail can get lost. A lovely lady sent me some yarn from Australia and it never arrived.... The first package she sent me took a very long route and she ended up paying shipping twice.... not a small thing.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Linky..... Hate that the quilt shop is going out of business but sureis nice to get such a good bargain. I have so much material upstairs. I was actually thinking this morning that I really should cull it well. There is no way i will ever use it all...... 

I like your square idea. I pretty much have a plan for mine but am going to have to do a little card with a picture so I can remember which squares came from which. I've already mixed up a couple and will have to post the project when done and ask for help........ That wouldn't have happened if I'd thought it out first.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly..... Sure hope that all goes well at your Dr. visit. Is the blood pressure med. changes till good? I think I mentioned that poor DH has Trigger Finger and is getting shots in all his right hand knuckles Tues. OUCH! We also think there is a glitch in his blood work from last week... We may just have to open our own ward at the hospital.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Jynx, yes I think between you, me and our DHs we could open our own ward. Sorry your DH needs to get shots in his knuckle joints. Is not pleasant to look forward to.I wish him all good thoughts. Will they redo his blood work? My BP med is now causing me nothing but problems. I now have the symptoms you call the doctor on. Terrible side effects after having 2 days of feeling pretty good. Its driving me crazy. This mess has been going on for 3 years now and I would think we could find some meds that would not cause me so many problems. I do have a plan though.

Hope you being on your med for another month doesn't cause you even more problems.What does the doc expect will happen with another month of dosing? That the fungus will be destroyed?????Would be great if that happened.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS hope all goes well for your test on Wednesday dear. I will be thinking of you and sending healing hugs your way. Off to the grocery store while I can stand upright. DH and I have been cleaning all day, and I am so tired. Love to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Purly.... Sorry that the meds are now causing big problems. I really do think BP medication must be the toughest to regulate. I don't think anyone I know every got it right in the beginning.... So glad that isn't one of my problems..... I sure HOPE the Dr. thinks the fungus will be gone...... I don't much fancy living with it forever, just waiting to rear it's ugly head. I did do some reading (now that I actually know the name of it) and know that many hospitalized people end up with this and they are given heavy IV medication before starting the antifungal drug thereapy. If this isn't gone at the end of the month, I am going to ask for something like that. Meanwhile, I think I will go ahead and see a urologist to deal with the leaking. I just can't continue like this....
Lucky you that DH helps with the cleaning. That is such a rare occasion here and I just don't do it myself if he is just sitting in chair with TV on...... He does clean the kitchen on occasion, but I think he should do it all the time, every night, since he is the only one that messes it up!!!!! We are thinking about doing a little shopping after the race.... but not fanatic about it....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone from a very hot and sunny Ffrance. Loloks like we been moved again. I haf a pm from Admin to say they have split our thread as it had reached hight numbers. Hope you are all with me? How is everyone?


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

where did you go, did you think to sneek out while I wasnt looking


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> where did you go, did you think to sneek out while I wasnt looking


Hi Shand, We were got qt by Admink they've been having a tidy up. How are you? I'm still in France for another week and I've been jet skiing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx.
How you can get your treatment sorted out sort, it must be wearing you down. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I love cats & dogs - some people have tagged me as very cat-like in my aloofness - the same aloofness that makes others label me as a snob :-([/quote]

Well you do have a very refined accent.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here are a few more holiday pictures.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

What lovely pictures Purple. Love the one with kitty and your hubby. The lake looks so relaxing and peaceful,could just lay on a raft and drift away. Ms Gypsy has a sweet face. She appears to be very friendly. Glad you are having a lovely time.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been around but not joining in, as at night I feel rather drained at the moment, have probs. with DD and my friend so just taking one day at a time, but it is lovely to read all about you all when I get to settledown love and hugs shand


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Shand, where have you been???Haven't heard from you in ages. Hope all is well??? Xiang reported you MIA or missing in action.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> I have been around but not joining in, as at night I feel rather drained at the moment, have probs. with DD and my friend so just taking one day at a time, but it is lovely to read all about you all when I get to settledown love and hugs shand


Sorry to hear of probs with DD and friend. Hope things sort themselves out soon. Thinking of you often. How is Grizzle? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> What lovely pictures Purple. Love the one with kitty and your hubby. The lake looks so relaxing and peaceful,could just lay on a raft and drift away. Ms Gypsy has a sweet face. She appears to be very friendly. Glad you are having a lovely time.


Thanks Pearlie, Yes it is very restful here in the middle of the country. Everything happens at a snails pace you just can't rush anything here. Gypsy is lovely she is only a year old and still rather boisterous, but great fun except whe she wants to sit on your lap!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry You were posting at same time as me. Hope everything works out for you with DD and your friend. Hate it when things are not as they should be.Hugs to you dear.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Grizzle is fine just feeling a bit neglected at the moment, glad you are having a good time in france, loved the pictures,


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Off to rest a bit before starting dinner. Miss everyone and sending bucketfuls of good wishes and cheer to all. Purlyxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> Grizzle is fine just feeling a bit neglected at the moment, glad you are having a good time in france, loved the pictures,


Glad Grizzle is ok. It's all going well here and the weather is perfect. Have done some knitting, just finishing a baby jumper.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks purly, time will sort it all out, its just a little trying while it is happening


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Off to rest a bit before starting dinner. Miss everyone and sending bucketfuls of good wishes and cheer to all. Purlyxxx


You take it easy, sounds as if you've been doing a bit too much. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to as all this fresh air is very tiring and it is 10.30 pm here. Have a good day/evening/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

shand said:


> thanks purly, time will sort it all out, its just a little trying while it is happening


And us mom's worry over these things to excess... Cant' be helped but it does wear one out..... Just remember that you can't solve or fix everything.... We've missed you.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang..... maybe it was you with the front tooth that can't be refilled..... In any event glad you are getting your dental work done now and that the mouthpiece is helping.... I LOVE your jumper. What a great pattern. You've certainly set yourself a short time. Is it a gift for one of the girls or are you wearing it to a special event? What color? It is gorgeous..... Keep those needles clicking.... fast, fast, fast.....


No, not me for the filling, I am having a bridge put in to fill a gap - I will come home with a temporary one today, while the permanent one is made.

Jynx I think you you said earlier that you had a bridge for a gap in your teeth - but you are able to take yours out, when you want - my bridge will be permanently fixed :thumbup:

The jumper is for me - I am sick of the track suit type jackets & now I want some beautiful clothes for myself - DH & I are child free now & I don't need to worry about clothing anyone, apart from the two of us - so now, I am going to make beautiful things for myself. I want to finish it in time to wear for my brothers 60th. But knowing my luck, our summer will hit us, just for that day, & the next day (his actual birthday) will be cold :?

I will also be making summer/spring tops as well - but I am keeping my jeans - haven't found anything else that comes close to their comfort :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that isn't fair... everyone left while I was typing....
> 
> Jolly Polly - So they didn't figure out the problem and just sent you home? That doesn't sound too good. Has the swelling gone down? Are you resting with feet up? I'm thinking I never got back to you in a PM to say we have more in common. My DH had that abdominal aneurism deal too and that is why he had the 12" stent put in and had to go back for a second procedure because the first one was messed up by Dr...... This getting old is for the birds.......


No ...... Most of them only live very short lives ...... We wouldn't get past childhood :lol: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy...... I love my bag... and am very happy it made it here. I have to send a package to Liverpool tomorrow and have no idea how long it will take to arrive. I'm also not sure how the $$$$ work... just weight, or size as well. It is a camera mount I ordered for someone from a vendor here that does not ship overseas. I don't know if I should leave it in box with lots of air padding or rewrap into small package.....Maybe I can find some info on-line. I do know that the mail can get lost. A lovely lady sent me some yarn from Australia and it never arrived.... The first package she sent me took a very long route and she ended up paying shipping twice.... not a small thing.....


Some one in Customs may have decided that they liked it & kept it :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> where did you go, did you think to sneek out while I wasnt looking


Was beginning to think that you got sick of us, so we moved :lol: .......

Good to see you have returned to us xx

Sad to read about the problems, hope they are sorted soon so that you can relax again xx

Many (((((hugs))))) to you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I love cats & dogs - some people have tagged me as very cat-like in my aloofness - the same aloofness that makes others label me as a snob :-(


Well you do have a very refined accent.[/quote]

Aahhhh, but so do you! But I do like the "cat-like" label hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here are a few more holiday pictures.


Ah yes ....... What wonderful relaxing images ....Mr P helping the cat read the magazine hahaha

I had a shepherd when my older girls were small .... She was a great babysitter while I was on night shift - no one could get in the house & she woke me if anything was wrong - not bad for a dog I had dumped on me, by stealth & deceit - she treated the girls as if they were her pups :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that is me caught up, so will now get ready for the day xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang.... I have both... I have a permanent bridge and I also have a snap in tooth and a removable bridge.... This all since the cancer, since I couldn't have work done when on chemo and it affected the bone strength. Always having had good teeth, I'm not sure that I got the best advise and might have done things differently if I had had more knowledge at the time....There are so many really good options these days but some are way beyond my budget...... Mom's recent work this year has come to almost $6,000 and that is on top of $4,000 a year ago.... I can't say that her teeth were ever great though..... 

Good for you, putting yourself first on the clothing list.... (I wouldn't give up the jeans either.... Around here, dark ones can go just about anywhere.... even better restaurants..... My problem, most of mine are too snug right now.... Got to get moving and get rid of this extra weight..... ) 

I actually have a lot of clothes but tend to go for pure comfort around the house.... Gerry calls my outfits my "uniforms". If I'm not going out, why create more laundry and ironing.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang.... I have both... I have a permanent bridge and I also have a snap in tooth and a removable bridge.... This all since the cancer, since I couldn't have work done when on chemo and it affected the bone strength. Always having had good teeth, I'm not sure that I got the best advise and might have done things differently if I had had more knowledge at the time....There are so many really good options these days but some are way beyond my budget...... Mom's recent work this year has come to almost $6,000 and that is on top of $4,000 a year ago.... I can't say that her teeth were ever great though.....
> 
> Good for you, putting yourself first on the clothing list.... (I wouldn't give up the jeans either.... Around here, dark ones can go just about anywhere.... even better restaurants..... My problem, most of mine are too snug right now.... Got to get moving and get rid of this extra weight..... )
> 
> I actually have a lot of clothes but tend to go for pure comfort around the house.... Gerry calls my outfits my "uniforms". If I'm not going out, why create more laundry and ironing.....


I agree totally with that sentiment. I have good quality track pants that I wear during the day (if I bother to get dressed), I have my jeans to wear, if leaving the house & I have some very nice PJ's, that I have seen people wearing outside of their homes (I couldn't go that far tho'). Even my going out clothing has to be comfortable for me - I cannot tolerate discomfort, at all.

Jynx, just concentrate on getting as well as you can, then you might find that the extra weight might take care of itself xx

Now ..... about your craft work ..... Don't ever feel guilty about things you haven't done, they will still be their when you feel like doing them again. But you deserve to have your free time to do as you want also - so with that in mind, you will be able to pick up your needles again :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh no..... I have just been given horrible news..... I told DH the name of my fungus and he went off and did a search. He found a list of what I can and can't eat. Mind you the Dr. has said nothing....... Well, it appears that I cannot have much of anything I like and NO alcohol, especially the rather light fruitier wine I have been drinking in the hot weather.... He then served me a very healthy dinner. YUCK.... I'm willing to give up a lot of things... but this is just talking things a little too far under the cicrumstances......... A month..... it will seem a lifetime..... Not a happy camper.... Guess I'd better go read the list and plan a shopping trip......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang.... I know that some of the weight will come off once I can be a little more active... It just is depressing to deal with when I have never been overweight in my whole life.... Not to mention not fitting in to my clothes. Just one more unpleasant thing to deal with..... As to those needles and such..... I know I'll get back in the swing.... it is just not like me to be without and a pretty good measure of how out of whack I am...... I think I'll spend a little time on a crossstitch project that would be nice to have finished for Fall. Just don't want to make any bad decisions on yarn and patterns right now.... Of course, I'll do the girls little ruffle scarves... Can hardly call that knitting though... I just need a little bit of your cool weather to invigorate me...... 

Can't wait to see your finished sweater. It is such a great pattern....


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Xiang I just love the jumper,it looks wonderful would love the pattern if you can share, grizzle has a tempery tooth at the moment, but he keeps taking it out, so when he wants to eat we have to go looking for it, as he can never remember where he put it,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello and goodmorning. I'm doing a bit of catch up. I hope you all realise I'm up with the alarm today...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning Susan. Good to see you up so early. I'm up because DH and DS #2 are up. Had a cup of tea. Off for a shower soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I blocked my Ashton last night. So will be posting pictures later. And pics from my purchases from shopping trip with Londy last week. DH found the lead to down load pictures, so back in business.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry GS, I'm off to get a shower. Will chat soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

shand said:


> I have been around but not joining in, as at night I feel rather drained at the moment, have probs. with DD and my friend so just taking one day at a time, but it is lovely to read all about you all when I get to settledown love and hugs shand


You do what's right for you love. you are missed but come on when you want to...hugs xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello and goodbye lifeline. DS is not good today. He has that awful cold. It may be flu'. He's achy and coughing and nasal. He looks done in..won't go back to bed though.I ask if he's had his beecham powders and it's "no". then goes and takes them. Why won't he think for himself? I hope this doesn't make him take a step backwards.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Must get on this morning. My little treSURE IS COMING. i'll have to tidy up before she gets here...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Must get on this morning. My little treSURE IS COMING. i'll have to tidy up before she gets here...


I'm back very briefly whilst having breakfast. Hope little treasure does a good job. I have to have a tidy around very soon. Marshmallows BFF is coming this morning and then they are going off to see the torch down the highstreet.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny and warm France. Just had a quick sKYPE WITH xIANG, BUT THRE CONNECTION IS NOT THAT GOOD FROM HERE. (oops caps lock). We are off to the market and then going to sit in the sun for the rest of the day. How is everyone?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are fine Purple....I'm pleased you are enjoying yourself. We are very quiet on here, but things will get back to normal...Want a coffee?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok off now, catch you all later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's s and b today...I'll make up my mind in a bit weather to go or not. I'm achy today..


----------



## CathDG (May 2, 2012)

Hi PurpleV I love the romper - the colours are so clean and fresh and the hat is adorable too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

CathDG said:


> Hi PurpleV I love the romper - the colours are so clean and fresh and the hat is adorable too.


Wish I was nice enough to let Purple take the credit but I made the romper, glad you like it!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello and goodmorning. I'm doing a bit of catch up. I hope you all realise I'm up with the alarm today...


Morning Everyone, I have just sort of Skyped with Purple, but the Internet service is a bit hit & miss, in rural France, so we will have a better chat when Purple arrives home again. It was lovely speaking with her again xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning all
well i ended up baysitting again yesterday, but i did get the chance to go out and have a lovely meal with hubbie. got a call yesterday from gemma, last day of holiday my brother, who by the way was meant to be looking after gemma, jumped in pool and ended up in hospital for 4 hours, he pulled the ligaments in one of his legs. tell ya ill be glad to get them all home today one less worry of my head. 
hope every one is well, and thanks all for the nice comments reff my x. 
aint doin nothing today well thats the plan, janine is off so she is not coming down with kids. but no doubt ill have to run gemma to the hospital tonite to see her dad when she gets of the plane, think its goin to be a very long day .lol

dreamweaver almost done with weddings gifts the lady is picking them up one day next week, all i know is i had to have them done by the middle of aug.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello and goodbye lifeline. DS is not good today. He has that awful cold. It may be flu'. He's achy and coughing and nasal. He looks done in..won't go back to bed though.I ask if he's had his beecham powders and it's "no". then goes and takes them. Why won't he think for himself? I hope this doesn't make him take a step backwards.


What are "Beecham Powders", and what are they for??


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

are you a new lady? hello anyway


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, Judi, Susan and Tammie from a warm and sunny London!! Judi, you're too late for our cool weather, but don't worry it will be back soon!! The young lady I made the romper for has decided to make a speedy entrance into this world! Unfortunately, her mum is heading for Lewisham hospital and guess where the Olympic Torch is passing through this morning??? Hope she makes it in time but it will be a great story to tell the little one when she is older!! :lol: :lol: 
Made this little fan and feather scarf with the yarn I bough in London with Lifeline but at 40", I don't think it looks long enough, what do you ladies think?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh susan wish him all the best from me, tell him to take it easy . hope ur well. xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, Judi, Susan and Tammie from a warm and sunny London!! Judi, you're too late for our cool weather, but don't worry it will be back soon!! The young lady I made the romper for has decided to make a speedy entrance into this world! Unfortunately, her mum is heading for Lewisham hospital and guess where the Olympic Torch is passing through this morning??? Hope she makes it in time but it will be a great story to tell the little one when she is older!! :lol: :lol:
> Made this little fan and feather scarf with the yarn I bough in London with Lifeline but at 40", I don't think it looks long enough, what do you ladies think?


oh congrats on the new baby of your friend. the scarf is gorgus well done you


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> CathDG said:
> 
> 
> > Hi PurpleV I love the romper - the colours are so clean and fresh and the hat is adorable too.
> ...


I think Purple is happy to let you take full credit :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

CathDG said:


> Hi PurpleV I love the romper - the colours are so clean and fresh and the hat is adorable too.


Hello from Australia, Cath, how are you


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Judi, Susan and Tammie from a warm and sunny London!! Judi, you're too late for our cool weather, but don't worry it will be back soon!! The young lady I made the romper for has decided to make a speedy entrance into this world! Unfortunately, her mum is heading for Lewisham hospital and guess where the Olympic Torch is passing through this morning??? Hope she makes it in time but it will be a great story to tell the little one when she is older!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thanks Tammie! Baby not here yet but sometime today for sure! This was the lady that I gave the rest of your lovely crochet to as I couldn't send it all to NZ!!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


oh right well you know what they say when it wants to come out nothing will stop it lol.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> CathDG said:
> 
> 
> > Hi PurpleV I love the romper - the colours are so clean and fresh and the hat is adorable too.
> ...


Oh yes, forgive me Cath for being so eager to beat my own chest that I didn't even say "Good Morning"!! Welcome to this thread, is it very warm where you are today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, Judi, Susan and Tammie from a warm and sunny London!! Judi, you're too late for our cool weather, but don't worry it will be back soon!! The young lady I made the romper for has decided to make a speedy entrance into this world! Unfortunately, her mum is heading for Lewisham hospital and guess where the Olympic Torch is passing through this morning??? Hope she makes it in time but it will be a great story to tell the little one when she is older!! :lol: :lol:
> Made this little fan and feather scarf with the yarn I bough in London with Lifeline but at 40", I don't think it looks long enough, what do you ladies think?


Do you have anymore of the yarn, cos it probably could be a little longer


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

its wet out there and i could do with goin out to get some chicken for tonights tea, thot i had some in freezer but i dont. so guess hubbie will have to have somthing else,i cnt be bothered moving from this sofa .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Judi, Susan and Tammie from a warm and sunny London!! Judi, you're too late for our cool weather, but don't worry it will be back soon!! The young lady I made the romper for has decided to make a speedy entrance into this world! Unfortunately, her mum is heading for Lewisham hospital and guess where the Olympic Torch is passing through this morning??? Hope she makes it in time but it will be a great story to tell the little one when she is older!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


No dear, I used the whole skein. Good excuse to go and buy some more though! If I bought two more, I could make two scarves 60" long!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> its wet out there and i could do with goin out to get some chicken for tonights tea, thot i had some in freezer but i dont. so guess hubbie will have to have somthing else,i cnt be bothered moving from this sofa .


I've got some chicken! Let me go and get it and I'll push it though the computer, hope it doesn't defrost on the way!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Right, my friend will be here to take me to our Zumba class shortly, then I have to go and collect my new specs. Catch you all later, be good and take care! XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > its wet out there and i could do with goin out to get some chicken for tonights tea, thot i had some in freezer but i dont. so guess hubbie will have to have somthing else,i cnt be bothered moving from this sofa .
> ...


ha ha very good thank you love, 
hes having pie/chips can like it or lump it


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, my friend will be here to take me to our Zumba class shortly, then I have to go and collect my new specs. Catch you all later, be good and take care! XXXXXXXXXX


have a fun time bye take care .


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That is a brilliant idea, glad you thought of it :thumbup: :thumbup: - any excuse is a good excuse to buy yarn (or fabric) - but I am on rations for a while now   :roll: ...... Just as well I have enough to go on with & I am waiting for a few packages (3 or 4) then no more purchases unless I really need it to finish a project :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

im goin to make a cuppa will be back soon


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, my friend will be here to take me to our Zumba class shortly, then I have to go and collect my new specs. Catch you all later, be good and take care! XXXXXXXXXX


Ok, bye for now & have fun xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I need to concentrate on this jumper now, so I can get it finished in time, so I hope everyone has a great day & I will hopefully catch up with you later on xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

omg go to make a cuppa and now im here alone, oh well ill drink this and go find somthing to do, catch you all laters


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> well i ended up baysitting again yesterday, but i did get the chance to go out and have a lovely meal with hubbie. got a call yesterday from gemma, last day of holiday my brother, who by the way was meant to be looking after gemma, jumped in pool and ended up in hospital for 4 hours, he pulled the ligaments in one of his legs. tell ya ill be glad to get them all home today one less worry of my head.
> hope every one is well, and thanks all for the nice comments reff my x.
> aint doin nothing today well thats the plan, janine is off so she is not coming down with kids. but no doubt ill have to run gemma to the hospital tonite to see her dad when she gets of the plane, think its goin to be a very long day .lol
> ...


Hi Tammie, so sorry you re having a rough time at the moment. It naver rains, but it pours  
Hope you get somme good news soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, Judi, Susan and Tammie from a warm and sunny London!! Judi, you're too late for our cool weather, but don't worry it will be back soon!! The young lady I made the romper for has decided to make a speedy entrance into this world! Unfortunately, her mum is heading for Lewisham hospital and guess where the Olympic Torch is passing through this morning??? Hope she makes it in time but it will be a great story to tell the little one when she is older!! :lol: :lol:
> Made this little fan and feather scarf with the yarn I bough in London with Lifeline but at 40", I don't think it looks long enough, what do you ladies think?


Londy the scarf looks lovely. It does look a little short, but it wiil be easy to wrap in and be very nice nd warm. 
Hope the little lady makes her entrance at the hospital and not on the way there. 
What time is the torch due through by you? It's coming through here at 12pm. DD with BFF are waiting already :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> its wet out there and i could do with goin out to get some chicken for tonights tea, thot i had some in freezer but i dont. so guess hubbie will have to have somthing else,i cnt be bothered moving from this sofa .


that is a pity. we are onto our third day of summer here.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Now I'm here on my own. So I will do a little pootle around KP whilst having coffee. Will pop my nose in sometimes and see if anyone turns up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

CathDG said:


> Hi PurpleV I love the romper - the colours are so clean and fresh and the hat is adorable too.


High Cath, welcome to our thread...A few of us are on holiday at the moment so we are very low on the ground.Feel free to drop in on us any time. I see you are from Cumbria, We just had a week in Kendal a few weeks ago. PurpleV is on holiday in France at the moment, and has been jet skiing, (silly old biddy) hahaha...she knows I'm funning, she is only one of the daft ones on here. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and goodbye lifeline. DS is not good today. He has that awful cold. It may be flu'. He's achy and coughing and nasal. He looks done in..won't go back to bed though.I ask if he's had his beecham powders and it's "no". then goes and takes them. Why won't he think for himself? I hope this doesn't make him take a step backwards.
> ...


Beechams powders are a cold and flu remedy. You can get it in powder form and add hot water to make a drink, or you can get them in capsules...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS.... In the spirit of sharing, could you shove your little treasre through the computer? I think if I just had someone to work along side, I might actually rescue this place.... Just need someone around to keep me from sitting down....

Sorry to hear DS is miserable..... Did he have to cancel going out on boat yesterday? He best get back to normal before their cruise.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Shand...... I laughed about Grizzles tooth. I have done the same thing so many times........ One time, it must have bounced off table and ended up under a throw rug. We didn't find it for a couple of weeks........ Another time, I misplaced both pieces and couldn't find them before going on a week-end trip for a wedding where I would meet new people and see some family I rarely see..... I just have to keep reminding myself 'pride goeth before a fall"..... It just so happened that my bridge was being made when my dad died. I had to get up and talk to all with a front tooth missing........ (DH teased me that there was a" two tooth minimum" in the backwoods of that particular state.... so I was going to fit in just fine....)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Jynx...It's not DS thzt's got a cold it's DH...I get them mixed up !!!!...You can have a lend of my treasure if you send her back. I have a laugh though. She has 3 coffees in the 2hrs she's here...(with me of course), cos she's my friend. AND she says NO to ironing...!!!I told her this morning she was useless and sacked!!!...She takes no tnotice..We'll be dancing tonight. hahaha...She never takes me serious. DH doesn't look grand but is adamant I should go dancing...He'll soak in the bath all night....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy...... Sure hope pregnant lady makes it to the hospital. She is giving a whole new meaning to the phrase "Go For The Gold"...... On the scarf.... It would be fine for one crossed over chest and tucked in side coat.... kind of like the buttonhole ones.... but it could stand to be a little longer for draping down the front of a coat...... I like those 60 to 72" or about the height of the person wearing it...... Love the colors.... and a great excuse for another shopping trip.... (You might call and ask them to set it aside for you...) 

Have fun at Zumba. I'm thinking about taking a class but don't know if they have an "old lady' one and not sure I can keep up with the younger crowd right now.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

talking about teeth, which we were!!! When I was at work the "lost property" box came under the many jobs I always seemed to be given. One day someone had left their false teeth on a table in the restaraunte!!!!! We wrapped them up in a polythene bag and placed them in the cupboard. Would you believe that nobody ever came for those teeth? How could anybody loose their teeth eh?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Funny,   My bet is they were too darned embarrassed to claim them.  :roll:  I do remember that DD had trouble keeping up with retainer... Good thing she didn't have to wer it for long........

Dang..... Guess I'll have to clean house alone..... One of the things that *still* bothers me after chemo is the smell of coffee (and I love coffee).... so can't have it in the house........ Same goes for fresh cut grass and meat cooked in liquids on stovetop for long times..... Nope... can't do it.... Now if she would care for a glass of wine :!: :!:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I was walking back from S and B today and the shoe shop has some beautiful yarn in....4ply greys/blue/all random...I really wanted it but I can't I've so much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was walking back from S and B today and the shoe shop has some beautiful yarn in....4ply greys/blue/all random...I really wanted it but I can't I've so much.


That sounds yummy... The shoe shop? My mom would be in 7th heaven, two of her favorite things in one spot...... I'm on a yarn diet too... at least until I can put away all the bags sitting upstairs....... I'm trying to take a page from Xiang's book....She seems to be getting so much finished with concentrating on what is at hand......

Hope DH shakes his bug soon. When mine is sick, he retreats to back bedroom and doesn't want anyone to do anything for him.... Thank goodness..... My DD's x boyfriend was super needy and was quite the handful....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I was walking back from S and B today and the shoe shop has some beautiful yarn in....4ply greys/blue/all random...I really wanted it but I can't I've so much.
> ...


I don't know how she does it. Her knitting is so good too. I love this project she's on with at the moment. I wouldn't be clever enough to do that. Having said that, I find that the talent the ladies on this "connections" have is very varied and the standard is so high. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I can hear a noise coming from the yard...It sounds like a tap from a hammer on the ground...It's driving me silly, I can't find it. DH says it's his tummy rumbling.....I'm not stupid altogether, I know what a rumbly tummy sounds like....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hate those mystery noises.... especially when no one else hears them!!!!! Tell DH the old saying "feed a fever, starve a cold" His tummy will just have to wait..... 

I'm in total agreement on that great top Judi is making.. Love the pattern. I'm sure you would handle it just fine.... Look at all the fab baby things you make.... and sell.... Yep, lots of very talented knitters here. I'm wanting to see Lifeline's shawl.... I haven't done much lace but have bought the Crafty class for reference material and the great patterns so I'll be doing that when I can get brain to settle down and focus.....

Taking the words right out of your mouth... I may be intermittent..... The computer seems to be a little wonky and slow and the skies are overcast so I may have issues soon..... Oh well, that's one way to make me move....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

If you can get a rest go for it...It's not often you have time for yourself. I admire your energy and zest for keeping busy...I'm dead slow, stop lately...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got the flipping toothache! I've had it all week and it won't go away. It's my left eyetooth. The filling dropped out weeks ago but it's only hurting now. He said last time that he'd not be able to fill it again...Dear Lord, does this mean I'm going to be a "gummy" old biddy?


he'll have to cap it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Saxy, how did your camping adventure go?????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


if you wink or blink slowly at a cat you are saying 'I love you'


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I never wink or blink at any of these bloody 6 cats from next door....All I see is their bum winking as they run away with a bird in their mouths....Why do the always have to have their tails in the air????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> where did you go, did you think to sneek out while I wasnt looking


you ask where did we go. Where have you been? We miss you when you don't call home!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> I have been around but not joining in, as at night I feel rather drained at the moment, have probs. with DD and my friend so just taking one day at a time, but it is lovely to read all about you all when I get to settledown love and hugs shand


OK. Just as llong as you're keeping up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> If you can get a rest go for it...It's not often you have time for yourself. I admire your energy and zest for keeping busy...I'm dead slow, stop lately...


No, no...I'm the one at a complete stop..... DH and I sat in chairs ALL day yesterday an I have been up for 2 1/2 hours and not even dressed yet.....

Hope that they will cap your tooth rather than wanting to pull and put in a bridge..... Bridges are pricey.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy, how did your camping adventure go?????


well, there wasn't much mud left by the time I got there. ASnd Sunday was blzing hot. Four large army tents to take down in searing heat. But it was four blissful days with my family in one spot. And I read four books. Still haven't done any knitting.
Now I';m home again, and the work is all waiting. Several emails objecting that I haven't answered their emails.... do they think I'm a 24/7 office, run with fully paid office people?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I never wink or blink at any of these bloody 6 cats from next door....All I see is their bum winking as they run away with a bird in their mouths....Why do the always have to have their tails in the air????


For that very reason! .....to you!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Saxy, how did your camping adventure go?????
> ...


Tell them to bog off.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy.... Did the weather hold for you? Hope you didn't overdo with your shoulder..... I'm noticing that my left shoulder is trying to feel like it wants to dislocate.... I'm going to have to make an effort to sleep on the other side for a bit......


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

and now I've caught up again. 30 pages and a time-slip. Well, that's what it seemed like. I thought it wasn't going tohappen again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


No. I'll make them wait longer, then say I've been away on holiday and just not mention that it was only four days!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to get ready for dancing girls....It'll be so hot in there tonight. I've got the guilt trip leaving DH with his cold..Once the music starts I'll be ok hahahaha...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy.... Did the weather hold for you? Hope you didn't overdo with your shoulder..... I'm noticing that my left shoulder is trying to feel like it wants to dislocate.... I'm going to have to make an effort to sleep on the other side for a bit......


It's rough being idle isn't it hahahaha...this morning I used more energy up avoiding the ironing than if I'd done it....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy.... Did the weather hold for you? Hope you didn't overdo with your shoulder..... I'm noticing that my left shoulder is trying to feel like it wants to dislocate.... I'm going to have to make an effort to sleep on the other side for a bit......


I cannot sleep on my left side atthe moment, whichis a bummer as I have to sleep facing DH. Falling into the m iddle of the bed. Or at least it feels like it. He likes closeness, I like space.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy.... Sounds like you are right back in overload mode... Maybe you need an apprentice...... I'm leary of picking up my needles right now.... afraid of making poor choices and feeling scatterbrained......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy.... Did the weather hold for you? Hope you didn't overdo with your shoulder..... I'm noticing that my left shoulder is trying to feel like it wants to dislocate.... I'm going to have to make an effort to sleep on the other side for a bit......
> ...


we are NOT compatable in bed......not at all.....We both lie the wrong way...we both snore...he likes heat...i like it cool. I like the windows open, he likes them shut. I like to watch TV he likes to read....It's a wonder we are still together after all these years....I like the sun shining in on a morning, he likes it dark.... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Got to go girls....have a nice chat....xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy.... Sounds like you are right back in overload mode... Maybe you need an apprentice...... I'm leary of picking up my needles right now.... afraid of making poor choices and feeling scatterbrained......


Dreamy, I'm always in overload. That's why a few days away from phone and doorbell and computer feel so good. Sometimes I feel as if I belong to everbody else. I don't, butit feels like ti sometimes. Well, it's still July and I'm taking things easy as I can.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh dear, I so know that feeling of falling into the abyss in the middle of the bed..... Get a pillow to rest knee and/or arm on in between you..... It helps.... It also helps keep your back in line....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh dear, I so know that feeling of falling into the abyss in the middle of the bed..... Get a pillow to rest knee and/or arm on in between you..... It helps.... It also helps keep your back in line....


I use a pillow to hold up my shoulder, whichever side I am on. What I need is one of those body pillows, but in a shared bed it's not really workable.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamy, I'm always in overload. That's why a few days away from phone and doorbell and computer feel so good. Sometimes I feel as if I belong to everbody else. I don't, butit feels like ti sometimes. Well, it's still July and I'm taking things easy as I can.


Unfortunately, I *do* know how you feel. I'm no longer doing all the outside activities that you do so well, but I am feeling like I am on high alert for mom all the time and always waiting for the other shoe to drop. As a result, I'm not running either house well and am denying myself permission to do some of the things I do enjoy.... I *want* to spend more time with the Grands and do *fun* stuff.... not the drudgery..... I also think DH and I need to do a little getting away and decompressing. Fight or Flight syndrome? I'm definitely a Flight person...

Speaking of Grands, I should call and see if oldest survived having wisdom teeth pullled this morning.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamy, I'm always in overload. That's why a few days away from phone and doorbell and computer feel so good. Sometimes I feel as if I belong to everbody else. I don't, butit feels like ti sometimes. Well, it's still July and I'm taking things easy as I can.
> ...


flight is good, it doesn't have to be for long. Just for a rest.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


It's 5 o'clock, and DH is out, so I', going to watch some of the TV I saved while away.
Love you ladies, catch you later. I always play catch up, so won't miss anything you say to me even if I'm not online. (So, watch it!!!)


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, I so know that feeling of falling into the abyss in the middle of the bed..... Get a pillow to rest knee and/or arm on in between you..... It helps.... It also helps keep your back in line....
> ...


Hiya Saxy , can i ak what size bed you have? DH and i have a king size and i put two stacked pillows (soft) between us side ways so that my arm has a rest spot if i turn , it falling flat doesnt work anymore and is so painful that if it does it wakes me in so NOT fun a way  
I know exactly what you mean about it being hard to get comfy in bed :|
I hope you can figure something out to be comfy soon


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamy, I'm always in overload. That's why a few days away from phone and doorbell and computer feel so good. Sometimes I feel as if I belong to everbody else. I don't, butit feels like ti sometimes. Well, it's still July and I'm taking things easy as I can.
> ...


Sounds like you and DH need a date night , a get away night , and you need a girls night too  
I am so thankful for the friday night sewing circle .. its a breath of fresh air just to sit with the ladies and talk girl talk and sew or knit and just have those laughing moments !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


 It may take me awhile LOL , But i am determined to make it snuggly too


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, if we can make ourselves leave all the excess baggage behind.... DH has to drive to Oklahoma Wed. I'm not sure I want to be bounced around in a big truck, but I'm almost tempted to go..... On the other hand, maybe I'll schedule a housecleaning then while I'm sure he won't be underfoot.... That might lead to better mental health for both of us!!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Maybe mid August or early September :| IDK yet lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, if we can make ourselves leave all the excess baggage behind.... DH has to drive to Oklahoma Wed. I'm not sure I want to be bounced around in a big truck, but I'm almost tempted to go..... On the other hand, maybe I'll schedule a housecleaning then while I'm sure he won't be underfoot.... That might lead to better mental health for both of us!!!!!


You need a DE-stressful day NOT a stressful day LOL

Cleaning day for me is a headache for sure ! we did a partial one yesterday and DD'd boyfriend was helping wipe down walls ..... he took the paint off in a few places  we just painted last year ....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Im in love !! I love leaves and their motifs ...ooooooo soooo pretty  
knitting vibes coming at ya


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yup i feel ya , mine has grown for sure from just a tote bag of yarn to a few shelves of yarn  
ANnnnnd loving it


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > morning all im back. tho not for long, really busy here. was away for abit as hubbie thought there was goin to be trouble over the 12th here, got back to find out my x partner took ill.plus ive been minding kids and taking them to different events, gemma/ sophie in spain there home 2morrow thank god, as theres been some very bad news for my kids there dad took 2 massive hear attacks one after the other, and is left not knowing who he or any body is, he dont know who gemma is but he does know and is trying to chat to janine, but hes not making much sence,its very hard for her at the moment as she aint spoke to her dad in 12 yrs, but like i told her now is the time to make the peace with him, cos if anything happens and he dies you will never forgive yourself for not trying, gemma has been on the phone every day since shes been away, and is worried sick.didnt have the kids fri sat or today as janine is off, but come 8 in morning i will have them again , was married 5 yrs on fri so hubbie is taking me out for a meal today as we couldnt get out fri,
> ...


Ditto that , Im sorry that so much seems to be piling on top of you at the moment ... Sending you love hugs and good vibes for a good outcome .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has got a cold this morning. I was going to ignore it but he's so nearly coughed his gold watch up so that I'd say something.....I asked what he's taken, Nothing says he!!!! He's only allowed beechams powders, because of his condition.I don't mean to be mean!!! but I could walk around (hop) around with one leg mising and he'd never notice..


They can be so blind , but give them the tiniest of an ache and the universe is crashing down upon them ! LOL  big babies haha 
I am guilty of coddling mine sometimes , but sometimes i tell him to suck it up and be a man ..... of course then he cries and i feel all bad .... so its easier to just make him take the meds and shut him up LOL  
Hope Dh is feeling better soon


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Cleaning day for me is a headache for sure ! we did a partial one yesterday and DD'd boyfriend was helping wipe down walls ..... he took the paint off in a few places  we just painted last year ....


Washing down walls sounds like a deep cleaning to me!!! I always use a semi-gloss on walls so that I can give them a wash without too much worry.... I like a little sheen anyhow..... Nice that you have some young people to help out. I just don't have the stamina to keep with it lately..... mainly because I start coughing... Guess I'd better give it a try though... No one home to hear me right now....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, the good news just keeps on coming. Dr. just called DH to day that there was a renal problem showing up in his labs and he has to stop taking a medication that the arthritis guy prescribes....He doesn't see him until Nov. so I guess he is just supposed to hurt until then..... Sure wish the Dr.s would work together,,,, instead of against each other. Some other numbers show that he is just a smidge away from being pre-diabetic. I've been waiting for that shoe to drop...... so he has to meet with a dietician... Coupled with all the stuff I'm not supposed to eat with this fungal thing...... we need to go an bread and water.... Oh, wait..... I'm not supposed to have bread.... :!: :!:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy ... as to shift here... Admin has found a different way to handle large threads. He is now shutting them down and starting a new one. There is a link to the new one.... Seems like that is what we used to do.... guess we just don't have to request it anymore as he seems to be doing it at 100 pages......


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

brb Binky here to pick up her material i picked up for her for her bags


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, the good news just keeps on coming. Dr. just called DH to day that there was a renal problem showing up in his labs and he has to stop taking a medication that the arthritis guy prescribes....He doesn't see him until Nov. so i guess he is just supposed to hurt until then..... Sure wish the Dr.s would work together,,,, instead of against each other. Some other numbers show that he is just a smidge away from being pre-diabetic. I've been waiting for that shoe to drop...... so he has to meet with a dietician... Coupled with all the stuff I'm not supposed to eat with this fungal thing...... we need to go an bread and water.... Oh, wait..... I'm not supposed to have bread.... :!: :!:


Jeez Jynx ... when it rains ... right ? Im sorry that the stress is on ya right now .. wish i could be there and lighten the load for ya a bit :| I would bring in the troups and make em clean for ya and then get someone to visit your DM so you could go get away for a few hours of R&R :|
But alas ... your a bit far away ... 
So all i can say is i have two good ears and a bunch of cyber hugs !!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for that..... Venting always helps...... Well gals, the news is over and I *am* going to turn off computer and do something, even if it's wrong.... Aamybe a moving target will be harder to hit..... See you all later tonight.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for that..... Venting always helps...... Well gals, the news is over and I *am* going to turn off computer and do something, even if it's wrong.... Aamybe a moving target will be harder to hit..... See you all later tonight.....


Have a better night , hope you get some relaxation in there somewhere  
((hugs)) as promised


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Linky..... Hate that the quilt shop is going out of business but sureis nice to get such a good bargain. I have so much material upstairs. I was actually thinking this morning that I really should cull it well. There is no way i will ever use it all......
> 
> I like your square idea. I pretty much have a plan for mine but am going to have to do a little card with a picture so I can remember which squares came from which. I've already mixed up a couple and will have to post the project when done and ask for help........ That wouldn't have happened if I'd thought it out first.....


I put each one in a baggie with the makers name attached to it so i wouldnt get them confused ... tried to think ahead on that one lol ... Then i put them all in a BIG baggie and put that in another bag .. am trying to match up colors for the quilt now and thread colors ... :| long story short , it will be awhile HAHA


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to get ready for dancing girls....It'll be so hot in there tonight. I've got the guilt trip leaving DH with his cold..Once the music starts I'll be ok hahahaha...


Have fun do a twirl for me  
I love the idea of seeing you dance  I think it is so wonderful  
I hope you have a good time and that dh will feel better soon  
Love ya and big hugs !!
XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thanks for that xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> talking about teeth, which we were!!! When I was at work the "lost property" box came under the many jobs I always seemed to be given. One day someone had left their false teeth on a table in the restaraunte!!!!! We wrapped them up in a polythene bag and placed them in the cupboard. Would you believe that nobody ever came for those teeth? How could anybody loose their teeth eh?


They were probably too embarrassed about leaving their teeth on the table - poor thing must have had a sore mouth & took them out to eat the meal & then forgot them :? :shock: :|


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That's the way to go ...... Then offer the job to them, if they think that a break is not needed 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy.... Did the weather hold for you? Hope you didn't overdo with your shoulder..... I'm noticing that my left shoulder is trying to feel like it wants to dislocate.... I'm going to have to make an effort to sleep on the other side for a bit......
> ...


That sounds familiar :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamy, I'm always in overload. That's why a few days away from phone and doorbell and computer feel so good. Sometimes I feel as if I belong to everbody else. I don't, butit feels like ti sometimes. Well, it's still July and I'm taking things easy as I can.
> ...


Are you able to take a break while your brother is visiting - let him do the stuff you do, instead of overseeing from a distance. When Smiley had dad living with her, I would go down & help for short stints, so that she could have a small break. There wasn't a lot I could do, but just the fact that she could relax for a little while helped, I hope it did anyway :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Hahahahaha ........ *trembles in boots* ....... hahahahaha

I have always thumbed my nose at authority :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, if we can make ourselves leave all the excess baggage behind.... DH has to drive to Oklahoma Wed. I'm not sure I want to be bounced around in a big truck, but I'm almost tempted to go..... On the other hand, maybe I'll schedule a housecleaning then while I'm sure he won't be underfoot.... That might lead to better mental health for both of us!!!!!


Hopefully organising for someone else to do the cleaning for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, the good news just keeps on coming. Dr. just called DH to day that there was a renal problem showing up in his labs and he has to stop taking a medication that the arthritis guy prescribes....He doesn't see him until Nov. so I guess he is just supposed to hurt until then..... Sure wish the Dr.s would work together,,,, instead of against each other. Some other numbers show that he is just a smidge away from being pre-diabetic. I've been waiting for that shoe to drop...... so he has to meet with a dietician... Coupled with all the stuff I'm not supposed to eat with this fungal thing...... we need to go an bread and water.... Oh, wait..... I'm not supposed to have bread.... :!: :!:


Yep ...... nothing with yeast :shock: :-o :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, all caught up ....... Now back to the jumper :thumbup: :thumbup: am determined to finish it in time allowed (by me) :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from the hot Loire Valley. Temp in ther upper 20s today and going to be over 30 tomorrow. Been very busy not doing a lot and knitting. Just had a walk up the lane with 2 dogs and a cat. How iseveryone today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Managed to skype Xiang for short while this morning, but the connection from rural France is not as good as the UK and was running very slow. But it was lovely to see her smiley face. I'm off to bed now as it is getting late here. Hope everyone is ok. Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up. My love and hugs to you all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.


Evening Rebecca, lovely stash and the shoe looks great. Will go very nicely with your dress. How are you today? Is Marshmallow enjoying being on holiday? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

And Here is my shawl.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.
> ...


Good evening. She is loving it. The torch came to town this morning. And she went with her BFF.
Have a good night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And Here is my shawl.


That is absolutely gorgeous. Well done. One day I WILL do lace knitting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Glad MM is ok. Maybe catch you tomorrow. I need my bed as my neck and shoulder are playing up a bit. Otherwise all ok here. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Sorry neck and shoulder are playing up. No more cooking, take it easy. Dr. Lifelines orders. :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And Here is my shawl.
> ...


Thank you. We can get together and I can help you along. Maybe others can come too. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes boss. Made rhubarb crumble today gf loved it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That would be great. Night night. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Night night.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Lifeline love all the pictures awesome I still need to post a pic of what Linky got for me.

Have had a lazy day today suddenly realized that the new school year is only about 12 days away bummer, need to get it in gear and order this years curriculum 

I have done catch up but don't remember everything 

Tammie sorry to hear about the x hope the girls are doing ok big (((hugs))))

I most go and get somethings done around here 

Love and big hugs to all of you
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Binky. Who is the curriculum for that you need to order? And why do you need to order it? Do you teach?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I've been on here long enough now so I'm off to bed. Take care all.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Lifeline love all the pictures awesome I still need to post a pic of what Linky got for me.
> 
> Have had a lazy day today suddenly realized that the new school year is only about 12 days away bummer, need to get it in gear and order this years curriculum
> 
> ...


And since i forgot to take a pic of the hat before handing it over to you will you post a pic of that too ... even though I think it needed something more lol ...  
There is more on the way too ... teeheehee hopefully by friday 

Love ya are you going to the PT center this week?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Binky. Who is the curriculum for that you need to order? And why do you need to order it? Do you teach?


She home schools her kids  
It is all on the computer so she has to order the curriculum for them ...

Binky ,
School starts August 7th for the public schools here , so Ds's first day of school will be the day i have to go back to the doc  I wont be here when he comes home


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Becca , Awesome pics of the shawl and love your yarn stash  
The heels on the other hand , i would have loved in the past ... but now just look like a broken ankle to me HAHA !! 

Hopefully you are steadier on your feet than i am !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


aw that sounds soooo yummy !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Back to my practice .. I am doing embroidery in between knitting  So far i think i really like it , i have *alot* to learn about it , but it is fun and relaxing too , i can sit and listen to judge judy and sew away 

Well i am all alone , so back to it then  
XOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Going to bed now , waited around for someone to talk to but everyone is asleep or going on with their day depending on where you are :| 

Love to you all 
and ((hugs)) 
XOXOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And Here is my shawl.


This is quite pretty xx

You have done a wonderful job of the beading - well done xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.


Very nice shoes, love the yarn xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Binky. Who is the curriculum for that you need to order? And why do you need to order it? Do you teach?


She is a home schooler ...... Like Smiley - curriculum is for her DK's


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Going to bed now , waited around for someone to talk to but everyone is asleep or going on with their day depending on where you are :|
> 
> Love to you all
> and ((hugs))
> XOXOXO


Missed you by 5 minutes.

Now I am going to start the back panel of my jumper - I will get as close to finishing it as I can :? :? :XD: by the date I said earlier xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy...... Sure hope pregnant lady makes it to the hospital. She is giving a whole new meaning to the phrase "Go For The Gold"...... On the scarf.... It would be fine for one crossed over chest and tucked in side coat.... kind of like the buttonhole ones.... but it could stand to be a little longer for draping down the front of a coat...... I like those 60 to 72" or about the height of the person wearing it...... Love the colors.... and a great excuse for another shopping trip.... (You might call and ask them to set it aside for you...)
> 
> Have fun at Zumba. I'm thinking about taking a class but don't know if they have an "old lady' one and not sure I can keep up with the younger crowd right now.....


Thanks for the comments about the scarf, think I will be having another little trip up to town.... but good idea of yours to reserve it!!
I would never ask a lady's age but my class is for 'over 50s or those returning to exercise' and there are some ladies there who must be 70-ish. We all just do what we can there, as long as you're moving, it doesn't matter if you're not Ginger Rogers!! Go on give it a go, it's definitely helped with my flexibility!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!! Was doing catch up but sometimes life's just too short!! Gorgeous day here in London, about 30 degrees, bit hot for me! Hope everyone is well?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Judi, you still there?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Becca , Awesome pics of the shawl and love your yarn stash
> The heels on the other hand , i would have loved in the past ... but now just look like a broken ankle to me HAHA !!
> 
> Hopefully you are steadier on your feet than i am !!


Thanks. I don't normally wear anything with heel. So I am 'practicing' each day. It is beginning to feel right. DD is jealous because they make me taller than her.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And Here is my shawl.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Binky. Who is the curriculum for that you need to order? And why do you need to order it? Do you teach?
> ...


I did look quite deeply into homeschooling. I still wish I had taken the plunge. DH ws the one who was not so sure. He did want to to an extent. But I felt we both had to be 100% committed.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, you still there?


Judi's not but I'm here now. It looks like I missed you by 10 minutes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Becca , Awesome pics of the shawl and love your yarn stash
> ...


'Mornin' Becca! Glad your beautiful sandals are settling in, haven't seen the shawl picture yet but as I have seen the real thing, no worries! Did you see the scarf I made with the yarn from ATFOTF/ Need to go and get some more soon.........! I started another scarf with some random yarn that I got in a swap on here and was doing really well with the feather and fan pattern but I got so engrossed in Billy Mitchell's torch run, it all went to pot. Some frogging to be done later!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.


Looking good!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I did think to watch East Enders yesterday, but didn't.
I did see your scarf. It's very pretty. Maybe you could join it together to make a cowel.
My shawl is only a couple of pages back.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And Here is my shawl.


Ah, now I see it!! What a difference the blocking makes!! I love the beading, you've done a wonderful job, I love it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta go and do some work now, sorry I missed most of you. Have a good day Becca and stay cool!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And Here is my shawl.
> ...


Thank you. I am amazed at what a difference the blocking does make.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Gotta go and do some work now, sorry I missed most of you. Have a good day Becca and stay cool!! xxx


No problem. Have a good day. I'm off to the shops with DD soon. 
Any news on the baby?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta go and do some work now, sorry I missed most of you. Have a good day Becca and stay cool!! xxx
> ...


Still not here, I bet she is soooo fed up by now!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy lunchtime as it is over here. i'm going to my over 60's. Had a few jobs to do this morning so I didn't get on here. How is everyone? DH is a lot better today, so he tells me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, if we can make ourselves leave all the excess baggage behind.... DH has to drive to Oklahoma Wed. I'm not sure I want to be bounced around in a big truck, but I'm almost tempted to go..... On the other hand, maybe I'll schedule a housecleaning then while I'm sure he won't be underfoot.... That might lead to better mental health for both of us!!!!!


The house will always be there Jynx..Think of YOU, for a change...GO!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to get ready for dancing girls....It'll be so hot in there tonight. I've got the guilt trip leaving DH with his cold..Once the music starts I'll be ok hahahaha...
> ...


Just imagine a big milky jello wobbling on the dance floor and that's me!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.


Love the colours of the yarn and shoes....What have you got in mind for it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And Here is my shawl.


This shawl is beautiful. Oh how I wish I could do it. when you block it do you wet it? I also like the pattern (hint) any chance of an e-mail from you???


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Binky. Who is the curriculum for that you need to order? And why do you need to order it? Do you teach?


Binky teaches her kids from home...She sounds very strict too hahahaha...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll come back on later after over 60's. I'm on my "special" diet for 2 days from today. Tomorrow I take the medicine and Thursday. YUK!!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very warm and sunny Pa. Lovely drive to Cleveland Ohio yesterday. Van was so smooth riding. DH and I played radio with surround sound. Wow, it was great. One more test doc wants done. I suppose I'll do it, but that is it. I am done with tests.They are so expensive, and take up lots of time and then trying to get results is almost impossible. Dr.'s office hardly ever calls back without 3 phone calls to remind them to do so. Okay done with rant, back to nice stuff.

Have read some back chatter, not all. Anything I need to know, please, someone tell me.

Good luck on Thursday with your test Susan. Curious as to how they do this test. Let us know dear and also know we will be thinking of you.

Off to start my day. Laundry is waiting. Hope everyone is doing well and knitting or crocheting up a storm. Love Purlyxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Poor girl. :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy lunchtime as it is over here. i'm going to my over 60's. Had a few jobs to do this morning so I didn't get on here. How is everyone? DH is a lot better today, so he tells me.


Glad he's feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.
> ...


An Alexandra shawl with the blue and a wrap with the turquoise.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And Here is my shawl.
> ...


Here is where you can get the pattern http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html
Scroll down to the top of the picture of the gold looking Ashton, click the download button. Job done  Ignore that it says locked at the top of the page, you are still able to download it. Then there is a link to the KAL. I found it very useful to read through.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very warm and sunny Pa. Lovely drive to Cleveland Ohio yesterday. Van was so smooth riding. DH and I played radio with surround sound. Wow, it was great. One more test doc wants done. I suppose I'll do it, but that is it. I am done with tests.They are so expensive, and take up lots of time and then trying to get results is almost impossible. Dr.'s office hardly ever calls back without 3 phone calls to remind them to do so. Okay done with rant, back to nice stuff.
> 
> Have read some back chatter, not all. Anything I need to know, please, someone tell me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you made good choice with the van. Surround sound must be great as you drive along.
Hope you get good results from all the testing.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Progress report on my jumper - 

I have completed the neck band & have now started the decorative back panel - it took a little while to work it out, but I seem to be going ok now :thumbup: :XD: 

I did go to bed earlier, but just couldn't get to sleep, so am now going to knit some more 

Enjoy your warm weather xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG there was nearly a fight at the over 60's. Lord preserve us...They are all going on a trip tomorrow to Scarborough and I can't go...Anyway this afternoon, it was cup of tea time...one of the women brought the plate of biscuits round and laid them on the table. Another woman said "that's my job"...I thought she was joking!. Well she wasn't and she laid into poor M about how she'd stolen her job!!!. I couldn't believe it!. So M says she might not come anymore and so, it goes on!!! I didn't win any money BUT, I won popcorn, tin of garden peas and a pkt of biscuits. I took a box of smarties. It's cheaper to go to the Mecca, but it doesn't look like DH will be going again....I'm going to settle into some knitting tonight.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS what is the mecca that DH won't go???


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon Purley. The "mecca" is a large bingo company. they have bingo halls all over the country. I just thought we might join it and have an odd night out, doing something together, for a change. So, we joined. DH was bored though, so, looks like he's got his own way again and we won't do that!!!!....We shall continue to walk round boring shops when we go out....over and over again! How are you today Purley? I'm like you when you say "no more tests". I'm really NOT looking forward to Thursday. I'm sick of it. If they can't find what they are looking for in 3 examinations, then there's nothing to find....hahaha


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Progress report on my jumper -
> 
> I have completed the neck band & have now started the decorative back panel - it took a little while to work it out, but I seem to be going ok now :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> ...


You are certainly zipping through your jumper. Needles are flying I would say. Lovely jumper pattern can't wait to see finished jumper.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Binky. Who is the curriculum for that you need to order? And why do you need to order it? Do you teach?


I homeschool my kids 

So no I don't teach I wing it..... :lol:

I replied and then read on to see that this was answered a couple of times.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I had this pattern and tried to start it and the pattern ended up in the trash waaayyyy to advanced for me, but yours is exactly like it well done :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Progress report on my jumper -
> 
> I have completed the neck band & have now started the decorative back panel - it took a little while to work it out, but I seem to be going ok now :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> ...


Prrogress indeed. It will be complete before you know it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG there was nearly a fight at the over 60's. Lord preserve us...They are all going on a trip tomorrow to Scarborough and I can't go...Anyway this afternoon, it was cup of tea time...one of the women brought the plate of biscuits round and laid them on the table. Another woman said "that's my job"...I thought she was joking!. Well she wasn't and she laid into poor M about how she'd stolen her job!!!. I couldn't believe it!. So M says she might not come anymore and so, it goes on!!! I didn't win any money BUT, I won popcorn, tin of garden peas and a pkt of biscuits. I took a box of smarties. It's cheaper to go to the Mecca, but it doesn't look like DH will be going again....I'm going to settle into some knitting tonight.


I knew I could rely on you to have a story to tell


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Binky. Who is the curriculum for that you need to order? And why do you need to order it? Do you teach?
> ...


I know. It's lovely that every one knows the answers. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


You can do it! It is hard to do, but you get into the flow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just got on, but have to go. See you all later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening everyone...It's so warm and muggy here. It's a pleasure to be warm..instead of rain , cold and wind..I've done some more knitting but my hands are so sweaty. DH is coughing well!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls, I'm off to my bed now..I need to watch my Judge Judy...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just got on, but have to go. See you all later.


Well it is hi & bye from me ..... Looks like I have just missed everyone

Bink - when I see something I would like to make (if I have never made it before) I just make up my mind to do it - *can't* doesn't exist in my vocab - it may take a while dor me to do, but I get it finished & I have another lovely item ...... So try it again & give yourself time to make the mistakes & fix them ....... And you too will become the proud owner of a beautiful item :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes it is lovely that they know
:thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Just got on, but have to go. See you all later.
> ...


Thank you all the encouragement from all of you is why I haven't been afraid to try something new I will try again....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems like everyone must be sawing logs..... I'm headed that way too. 

Susan/Purly - I think we should all just throw a hissy fit and refuse all these dang tests..... IMHO, they are so overused. Today, they all want a scan instead of an x-ray, anything to get that billing up and cover their rears.... Susan, tell us how a virtual colonoscopy is done when it's over.... Glad to hear DH is better, or at least thinks he is.... How often does your over 60's meet?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH was to have cortisone shots today. Instead, she told him to tape the knuckle really tight at night. When that fails, she will give him shots and when those fail, surgery similar to carpal tunnel... Wonder if we could get a two fer...... He wanted to just get on with it so not a happy camper. He hasn't made the appointment with the dietician because he is in denial.... Says one of the meds raises blood sugar.... Well, so does a very big tummy..... 

I was able to get a lady to come do the house today.... It is very nice to have the floors, baths and beds done, but I'm a little underwhelmed with the dusting, etc. especially given what she charged. She only cleaned one side of the sink because the drainer had dishes in it in the other half.... etc. etc... I know it would get better, if I had her every other week but that just isn't in the budget.... I did a good bit of picking up, but have lots to do still and I did some laundry but couldn't do any of the ironing, as my back decided to complain big time.... It is just a hair away from going out completly so I have taken Aleve, pain pill, muscle relaxer... and am crossing fingers and toes that it will be better in the morning. 

Have to get down to mom's and pay bills tomorrow and get her cleaning supplies and some cash for her..... I'll try to take her along if the back will allow for the dawdling...
Told the handyman he was a little high and gave a counteroffer. Haven't heard back, so don't know whether to bite the bullet and have mom pay that much or spend endless hours trying to locate someone cheaper..... Hmmmmm.

More sad news came my way today. Just got the call that a friend is being placed on hospice tomorrow. I knew when she told me of the locations of the cancer return that she wasn't going to make it, but one can always hope....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rebecca - love all the yarn colors and the little strappy shoes are lovely. I still have lots of heels but don't have the occasion to wear them often.... I'm thinking blues are your favorites. Can't wait to see the next shawl.... I need to get with it and take the class on-line and move on..... I have a lot of yarn for the future shawls.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well ladies, I'm off to bed.... DH is going to Oklahoma tomorrow so I'll have the place to myself till late evening. Don't want to waste the day by sleeping in late.

Tammie.... I'm hoping things are calming down for you and yours... I'm going to go with the idea that no news is good news.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH was to have cortisone shots today. Instead, she told him to tape the knuckle really tight at night. When that fails, she will give him shots and when those fail, surgery similar to carpal tunnel... Wonder if we could get a two fer...... He wanted to just get on with it so not a happy camper. He hasn't made the appointment with the dietician because he is in denial.... Says one of the meds raises blood sugar.... Well, so does a very big tummy.....
> 
> I was able to get a lady to come do the house today.... It is very nice to have the floors, baths and beds done, but I'm a little underwhelmed with the dusting, etc. especially given what she charged. She only cleaned one side of the sink because the drainer had dishes in it in the other half.... etc. etc... I know it would get better, if I had her every other week but that just isn't in the budget.... I did a good bit of picking up, but have lots to do still and I did some laundry but couldn't do any of the ironing, as my back decided to complain big time.... It is just a hair away from going out completly so I have taken Aleve, pain pill, muscle relaxer... and am crossing fingers and toes that it will be better in the morning.
> 
> ...


So sad to hear about the deterioration of your friend, she will get good care ..... (((((hugs)))) for you & her xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Progress report on my jumper -
> ...


Might post a pic of the back panel, when that bit is done :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well the Northerners are busy, so I shall continue with my jumper :thumbup: :thumbup: Might check back later xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just popped in for a very quick 'hello'! Off to the seaside with DD and GKs today, will try not to get burnt! Hope everyone is well, happy and at peace, catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, by the way, the baby has now arrived, 2 months to the day from the arrival of our Charlotte. Guess what, the new baby is Charlotte too!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, by the way, the baby has now arrived, 2 months to the day from the arrival of our Charlotte. Guess what, the new baby is Charlotte too!!!


That's great, now their life will really begin :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


we do have a king size, but DH tends to gravitate to the middle!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I fell in love with this as well when I first saw it. I'm not sure about the front though. I may adapt it. Or it may sit in my pile of to-do's forever!
It certainly is beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I've never considered myself authority


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here at last are the pictures of what I got on my day out with Londy.


my colours. I love it all. You must be a lot thinner than I Rebecca, if you can wear those gorgeous sandals.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And Here is my shawl.


well done. They are lovely, aren't they.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG there was nearly a fight at the over 60's. Lord preserve us...They are all going on a trip tomorrow to Scarborough and I can't go...Anyway this afternoon, it was cup of tea time...one of the women brought the plate of biscuits round and laid them on the table. Another woman said "that's my job"...I thought she was joking!. Well she wasn't and she laid into poor M about how she'd stolen her job!!!. I couldn't believe it!. So M says she might not come anymore and so, it goes on!!! I didn't win any money BUT, I won popcorn, tin of garden peas and a pkt of biscuits. I took a box of smarties. It's cheaper to go to the Mecca, but it doesn't look like DH will be going again....I'm going to settle into some knitting tonight.


another lovely story. You only go for the amusement for us! go, biscuit monitor, you keep hold of that vital job! Don't you just love them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I made it in white with shiny flecks. It's been waiting for months to be blocked!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH was to have cortisone shots today. Instead, she told him to tape the knuckle really tight at night. When that fails, she will give him shots and when those fail, surgery similar to carpal tunnel... Wonder if we could get a two fer...... He wanted to just get on with it so not a happy camper. He hasn't made the appointment with the dietician because he is in denial.... Says one of the meds raises blood sugar.... Well, so does a very big tummy.....
> 
> I was able to get a lady to come do the house today.... It is very nice to have the floors, baths and beds done, but I'm a little underwhelmed with the dusting, etc. especially given what she charged. She only cleaned one side of the sink because the drainer had dishes in it in the other half.... etc. etc... I know it would get better, if I had her every other week but that just isn't in the budget.... I did a good bit of picking up, but have lots to do still and I did some laundry but couldn't do any of the ironing, as my back decided to complain big time.... It is just a hair away from going out completly so I have taken Aleve, pain pill, muscle relaxer... and am crossing fingers and toes that it will be better in the morning.
> 
> ...


When on earth is it going to be your turn for good news? I'm glad your cleaner got some of the work done for you. That must have been a relief at least. It never ends, but sometimes it's hard even to start!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, by the way, the baby has now arrived, 2 months to the day from the arrival of our Charlotte. Guess what, the new baby is Charlotte too!!!


well, it is a lovely name!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

here we are again; caught up and talking to myself. Well, I'll read your responses later. I spent yesterday with DS - we went to the Chichester Festival Theatre and saw George Bernard Shaw's Heartbreak House. I still haven't worked out the point of it. I love GBS, but this one left me behind. But the acting was well up to standard. My lovely brothers' treat. Then we all went to an excellent Chinese restaurant. Lovely day out. DH was supposed to come, but he threw a wobbly, so DS came and we left grandad baby-sitting!
Well, I'm sitting here in my towelling robe and I have the dentist in 30 minutes, so I'd better get dressed!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I SHOULD be very intermittant today, seeing as I am taking the medicine....I took my first dose at 8am. It doesn't seem to be having an effect....I was proud of myself at 8am and pured coffee, had that then fell asleep on my chair until 11....That's nor just a snooze is it hahaha????? Ican sleep anyway and anyhow on my bed and chair. I'm not going anywhere today. I bet Scarborough isn't ready for the old biddies on the trip.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


That's why I like you so much :shock: :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning, Judi, are you still hard at it with your knitting. I've never seen anything like that over here. It really is beautiful on the back....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I SHOULD be very intermittant today, seeing as I am taking the medicine....I took my first dose at 8am. It doesn't seem to be having an effect....I was proud of myself at 8am and pured coffee, had that then fell asleep on my chair until 11....That's nor just a snooze is it hahaha????? Ican sleep anyway and anyhow on my bed and chair. I'm not going anywhere today. I bet Scarborough isn't ready for the old biddies on the trip.


Well, you are allowed to sleep when you want to, aren't you.

I also am intermittent, but only because I want to finish this jumper :thumbup: hope it doesn't get too rough for you today xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> here we are again; caught up and talking to myself. Well, I'll read your responses later. I spent yesterday with DS - we went to the Chichester Festival Theatre and saw George Bernard Shaw's Heartbreak House. I still haven't worked out the point of it. I love GBS, but this one left me behind. But the acting was well up to standard. My lovely brothers' treat. Then we all went to an excellent Chinese restaurant. Lovely day out. DH was supposed to come, but he threw a wobbly, so DS came and we left grandad baby-sitting!
> Well, I'm sitting here in my towelling robe and I have the dentist in 30 minutes, so I'd better get dressed!


Sounds like a wonderful day, I love Asian food, but I have vegetable free :XD:

Hope the visit to the dentist isn't too traumatic


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It took me a little while to get my head around the reverse SS, but I love the rest of it - except for the length of the sleeves, so I will extend those :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to put some clothes away upstairs then I can get to the washing...I am SO lazy...

JYNX....I'm pleased you had a little "treasure" yesterday. You deserve one. If I've got things lieing about (which I do, cos I'm a lazy person) then she just puts in in a pile for me...But she does my heavy work. I can do jobs like tidying up. (If I ever feek like it). If I go running in a minute I'm sure I'll be back hahahaha..

JUDI...what colour is your jacket?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone from a warm and sunny PA. Back on the medical trail today with needing to take DH for lab work. I also start new BP med please keep your fingers crossed for me, that this med doesn't give me horrible side effects. Appreciate any luck along this line.

Susan hope all works out well for you today,(sorry, I had to say it)heehee and forget the tidying up, knit and enjoy yourself.You should just relax and rest, so you will be ready for test tomorrow.Love ya.

Jynx, I think you need a few rest days for yourself also. Terible news about your friend. My heart goes out to her and you. DH's can be so stubborn and in denial about things they don't want to deal with, but eventually they have to take care of it, hopefully, before it becomes worse. Sorry doctor did not give hubby tx he was expecting, hope the binding works. Glad to hear you had a little treasure in to help out. Sorry your back is giving you fits. I truly know how that feels. The doctor gave me an electrical stimulator that I can apply when my back acts up. It certainly blocks the pain and helps a great deal. Hope you feel better soon my friend.

Londy have a wonderful day at the beach with your daughter and GKs. Glad you are getting nice sunny weather for a change. Have fun and watch out for sunburn, apply lots of sunblock.

Binky, maybe you and I can attack this shawl pattern together. Need to finish up shawl I am working on now though. It will be about 2 more weeks I figure before done with it. We can use Lifeline as our mentor thru this. Didn't realize your schools started so early in Indiana. Ours start a few days before labor day.

Xiang, yes what color is the beautiful new jumper. I wish I had my speed knitting back so I could complete large projects so quickly. You are really making progress. Would love to see the back of jumper. 

Saxy good to hear from you. We all certainly seem to be missing one another on here. Perhaps since the summer is here everyone is busy being out and about. Glad your DB treated you to the theatre and that you enjoyed a chinese dinner after, I love Chinese food, just no mushrooms please.
Just take a few days and catch up with your knitting and give yourself some relaxation dear, before your next big project. Agree with you, leave the phone messages till a later time.

Lifeline, thanks again for the pattern. Hopefully one of my kids will be able to tell DH and me what is wrong that downloading is so miserable.Hope you are having fun and getting rest. The summer always seems to fly by so fast. Can't believe it is almost August.

Purple sounds as if you are having a terrific vacation. Sorry to hear your joints and shoulder were a little sore.Thank you for sharing such lovely pictures.Enjoy your last week in France. Know it must be hard to leave DS and DGS when vacation over. Is so nice to hear your and gf get on so well together. It certainly makes for cordial relationship.

Tammie hope things are improving for you and your loved ones. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

I am looking forward to the start of the Olympics. Appreciate the dedication the athletes put into their various sports.I have always thought the human body is such an amazing work of creation and when I see what some are able to make their bodies do, it is awe inspiring.I need to shower and get dressed so I can get DH to lab this am. Hate the early starts to my days. I much prefer to sleep in till 7 or so. Oh well. Everyone have a lovely day and hope to be back later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going to put some clothes away upstairs then I can get to the washing...I am SO lazy...
> 
> JYNX....I'm pleased you had a little "treasure" yesterday. You deserve one. If I've got things lieing about (which I do, cos I'm a lazy person) then she just puts in in a pile for me...But she does my heavy work. I can do jobs like tidying up. (If I ever feek like it). If I go running in a minute I'm sure I'll be back hahahaha..
> 
> JUDI...what colour is your jacket?


It is sort of a cinnamon brown colour (natural Alpaca). I am half way through the back panel, and will post a pic of it so you can see the colour


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not being as intermittant as I'd like to be hahaha...Infact I'd say it was a non-starter hahahaha....Back to the drawing board!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley.fingers crossed for your tablets....legs aswell. hahaha...Although I really don't need to cross them..something tells me this test will be a failure too...

JUDI...I love the colour, really love it. I've done a bit knotting (and knitting haha) today and pulled it out again because I went wrong. I think I'm getting older, I never used to pull out like I do these days.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sending Tammie a card from us all to cheer her up. she is going through it with her family at the moment.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending Tammie a card from us all to cheer her up. she is going through it with her family at the moment.


You are always so thoughtful that is a wonderful idea


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone from a warm and sunny PA. Back on the medical trail today with needing to take DH for lab work. I also start new BP med please keep your fingers crossed for me, that this med doesn't give me horrible side effects. Appreciate any luck along this line.
> 
> Susan hope all works out well for you today,(sorry, I had to say it)heehee and forget the tidying up, knit and enjoy yourself.You should just relax and rest, so you will be ready for test tomorrow.Love ya.
> 
> ...


That would be lovely to work with you I was just thinking it would be nice if we could plan a get together half way maybe in ohio me and Linky could come


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going to put some clothes away upstairs then I can get to the washing...I am SO lazy...
> 
> JYNX....I'm pleased you had a little "treasure" yesterday. You deserve one. If I've got things lieing about (which I do, cos I'm a lazy person) then she just puts in in a pile for me...But she does my heavy work. I can do jobs like tidying up. (If I ever feek like it). If I go running in a minute I'm sure I'll be back hahahaha..
> 
> JUDI...what colour is your jacket?


I don't think you are lazy you are like me there are just more important things to do


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going to put some clothes away upstairs then I can get to the washing...I am SO lazy...
> ...


This is lovely I wish I could work with animal fibers but they are itchy to me


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly --- Thank you, Thank you for joging my memory. I bought one of those electric stimulators when I was in Branson, MO. Forgot about it. I'll be putting it on when I'm done with chores. It does help and I can feel that back has not adjusted yet.... Sure hope this new BP works out for you.... Your poor DH must feel like a pin cushion, as he seems to be getting labs every week...... Any revelations from your Ohio trip?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

DH bought me a new Keurig so am having a cup of coffee yummy!! 

I need to get moving though and figure out what I am doing today it is already noon hhhmmm how did that happen Oh well I am off

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang .... gorgeous..... love the color and LOVE alpaca. You are making great progress. Thanks for kind words...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS,,, Bet that yucky stuff catches up with you..... When I have done it at 15 minute intervals, it took a few before any action.... Sorry it kept you home though.... 

Thanks for sending card to Tammie.. She has so much going on right now..... Bless her heart...

Sure wish I could keep a "treasure" every other week. That would give me the rest of the week to sort , play and declutter. Heaven.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy.... a day at the beach sounds wonderful.... but do be careful. Sunburn can be so uncomfortable. That reminds me to bring Aloe Vera plant in from outside,,,,,, Glad Charlotte #2 arrived safely.... Glad summer has finally arrived. I'm getting geared up to watch lots of the Olympics....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I am awake from my nap. Got back from the lab and I just couldn't keep eyes open. Felt like I had been drugged, which I had and was so dizzy almost fell in the driveway. I feel much better now and BP is in normal range. I understand my body needs to adjust to these meds. but holy cow.

Binky would love a meet up, but right now need to get BP straightened out. It would be great to do it though.Let's see how all our schedules etc work out.

Xiang, lovely color. Have never worked with alpaca that I can recall. I imagine your beautiful jumper will be soft and warm when completed. You and Sharon are amazingly fast knitters for difficult patterned items.Don't know how you do it.

Jynx glad I jogged your memory, even though it was unintentional. hahaha Hope your back starts feeling better very soon. I sometimes put the stimulator on and lay on a heating pad for 20 mins. it helps greatly. Perhaps have your little treasure come for 2 more weeks to help you get everything placed how you want it, then all you need to do is do tidy up things and have her come once a month for the tough stuff. I know the expense is a considereation, but I think it would be a good payoff for you and DH. You wouldn't need to physically exert yourself so much, have more time for Mom and more time for self, house is picked up and you could enjoy your hobbies more.At least that is my reasoning. haha

GS you are a stitch. You make me laugh, which believe it or not is hard to do. Keeping legs crossed, too funny. Hope your diet and system flushing are working well for you. So nice of you to send Tammie a card from all of us. Know things are most difficult for her now.

DH making sandwiches for lunch for us, so I am off for awhile. Thought I would do some laundry, but don't want to fall down the stairs to lower level where washer is located. May wait till tomorrow and hopefully won't feel so dizzy.Hugs all around. Purly xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly --- Slow Motion for you Missy.... When you stand, *stand* for a few seconds before you take off... I think you are right about stairs being off limits at the moment.....

I *am* very tempted to see if I can manage a gal every other week, but it isn't going to be the one from yesterday..... I think a little pricey. I'm going to have the one I hired for mom come look at my place. No one can help with the culling, straightening and I'm fine with that. The house looks fine. I just don't want to deal with all the floors ... though I must admit, I do a much better job! Just takes too much time and energy with this cough......

I'm going to watch the news, call mom and get the shopping done... Would love to fit in a haircut but don't know where I want to go...... Time's a wastin...... Catch you all this evening...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, by the way, the baby has now arrived, 2 months to the day from the arrival of our Charlotte. Guess what, the new baby is Charlotte too!!!


What lovely news. Are Mum and Baby well?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > And Here is my shawl.
> ...


Thank you. The shawls are beautiful.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh do let us see it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I SHOULD be very intermittant today, seeing as I am taking the medicine....I took my first dose at 8am. It doesn't seem to be having an effect....I was proud of myself at 8am and pured coffee, had that then fell asleep on my chair until 11....That's nor just a snooze is it hahaha????? Ican sleep anyway and anyhow on my bed and chair. I'm not going anywhere today. I bet Scarborough isn't ready for the old biddies on the trip.


  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending Tammie a card from us all to cheer her up. she is going through it with her family at the moment.


That's a lovely idea. I hope she has some good news to report soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly --- Slow Motion for you Missy.... When you stand, *stand* for a few seconds before you take off... I think you are right about stairs being off limits at the moment.....
> 
> I *am* very tempted to see if I can manage a gal every other week, but it isn't going to be the one from yesterday..... I think a little pricey. I'm going to have the one I hired for mom come look at my place. No one can help with the culling, straightening and I'm fine with that. The house looks fine. I just don't want to deal with all the floors ... though I must admit, I do a much better job! Just takes too much time and energy with this cough......
> 
> I'm going to watch the news, call mom and get the shopping done... Would love to fit in a haircut but don't know where I want to go...... Time's a wastin...... Catch you all this evening...


Jynx, that would be great if you can have your own little treasure.
Thanks for the lovely comments you made earlier. 
Green is actually my favourite colour, but I do use a lot of blue :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks like I'm here by myself. I have had a day out with DH and DD. We visited Nymans Gardens. It's our second visit there. Last time it was a Bank Holiday and it rained all day. Today the weather couldn't have been more different. I even sat and did some knitting in the gardens.
I am now off for a shower as I feel very sweaty and horrid. 
Chat soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending Tammie a card from us all to cheer her up. she is going through it with her family at the moment.


That's a wonderful idea xoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lifeline..... Green is the favorite of my mom and my youngest DD. I've just bought some lovely bottle green - in the *wrong* size for the intended project.... Now I can't decide what it wants to be........

I'm rethinking the order of my shawls and may just do the Ashton first, before the class ones. Be prepared for questions!

Mom had a restless night and just wants me to pick her stuff up.... which works out fine because my back wants me to walk fast, not linger over everything.

Does your daughter knit or have any interest? I sometimes think it skips generations.

Garden trip sounds very relaxing... I love to sit in a pretty place and knit...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jynx - with all the different conditions that you & DH have, and not the least being that you are a cancer survivor, isn't there a Government funded service that you can access, at a much cheaper cost. We have Domicilliary Care, and it covers things like housework, personal hygiene, shopping & I can't remember what else. It also has mobility aides which can be hired on an as needs basis - although I suppose you would already have checked out all possibilities


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a guerrilla run - I woke in pain, now it has gone & I am heading back to bed, hopefully for some more sleep :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GS,,, Bet that yucky stuff catches up with you..... When I have done it at 15 minute intervals, it took a few before any action.... Sorry it kept you home though....
> 
> Thanks for sending card to Tammie.. She has so much going on right now..... Bless her heart...
> 
> Sure wish I could keep a "treasure" every other week. That would give me the rest of the week to sort , play and declutter. Heaven.....


hahahaha..Jynx.....That "yukky" stuffs doing it's job allright. hahaha....A little "treasure" makes you tidier. i have to tidy round a bit before she comes. hahaah


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly --- Slow Motion for you Missy.... When you stand, *stand* for a few seconds before you take off... I think you are right about stairs being off limits at the moment.....
> 
> I *am* very tempted to see if I can manage a gal every other week, but it isn't going to be the one from yesterday..... I think a little pricey. I'm going to have the one I hired for mom come look at my place. No one can help with the culling, straightening and I'm fine with that. The house looks fine. I just don't want to deal with all the floors ... though I must admit, I do a much better job! Just takes too much time and energy with this cough......
> 
> I'm going to watch the news, call mom and get the shopping done... Would love to fit in a haircut but don't know where I want to go...... Time's a wastin...... Catch you all this evening...


Oh Jynx..Little Treasures don't do as good a job for you as you would yourself, but she saves you climbing up ladders and kneeling down doing chores. You go for it girl...Money well spent..Just think you are doing the country a good turn by creating employment!!! :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to bed now as I'm wearing myself out going up and dfown the stairs.....See you all tomorrow...night..xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lifeline..... Green is the favorite of my mom and my youngest DD. I've just bought some lovely bottle green - in the *wrong* size for the intended project.... Now I can't decide what it wants to be........
> 
> I'm rethinking the order of my shawls and may just do the Ashton first, before the class ones. Be prepared for questions!
> 
> ...


Ask away re: Ashton. I can't promise to answer all the questions. If I don't know I shall refer you to the KAL. How does that sound.

DD sometimes knits, but I think really it was a passing phase. She is the reason why I knit. She wanted to learn and so I got a children's book on learning to knit. I learnt from it and then taught her. I became hooked and she sometimes dabbles. My Mum knits too, but I never took any notice when I was a girl. She recently commented on how I was never interested when I was at home.

The gardens were a real treat. I love being in the garden- any garden.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is a guerrilla run - I woke in pain, now it has gone & I am heading back to bed, hopefully for some more sleep :roll: :roll:


Oh no. Hope you get a decent sleep.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > This is a guerrilla run - I woke in pain, now it has gone & I am heading back to bed, hopefully for some more sleep :roll: :roll:
> ...


Had a bit more sleep - its just the nature of the beast, the wheel has turned to the wrong point :-(


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


hello MommaJ looks like i wasnt the only one who had a restless night .. hope you got caught up when you went back to bed ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

We are sitting here waiting for the beds to be delivered , i figured if i got online someone would actually be here and they would of course show up ....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sending Tammie a card from us all to cheer her up. she is going through it with her family at the moment.
> ...


ditto that , your so thoughtful


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, by the way, the baby has now arrived, 2 months to the day from the arrival of our Charlotte. Guess what, the new baby is Charlotte too!!!


Congrats !! Is this an early birthday present for you too ?   
Did you post a pic yet ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone from a warm and sunny PA. Back on the medical trail today with needing to take DH for lab work. I also start new BP med please keep your fingers crossed for me, that this med doesn't give me horrible side effects. Appreciate any luck along this line.
> ...


Id be up for that !!  
If i ever finish one or two of the WIPs i am doing i will help you start on that pattern too Lisa


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

ok all alone and think i will get out my knitting for a bit 
Love ya'll 
XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> ok all alone and think i will get out my knitting for a bit
> Love ya'll
> XOXO


Aawwww, I missed you - I was checking out other sites


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jynx - with all the different conditions that you & DH have, and not the least being that you are a cancer survivor, isn't there a Government funded service that you can access, at a much cheaper cost. We have Domicilliary Care, and it covers things like housework, personal hygiene, shopping & I can't remember what else. It also has mobility aides which can be hired on an as needs basis - although I suppose you would already have checked out all possibilities


All the little aches and pains that we have are not really disabling, just aggrevating..... I was eligible for a lot of those things through my insurance company after my surgery, but I didn't know about them at the time.... We have to be poorer to qualify for most kinds of help...... We can get free monitored exercise for the rest of our lives and we already get free gym access because of a program with our health insurance..... I am going to look at some programs for mom, like meals on Wheels but I doubt she will qualify for anything. I'm also going to do a little research on programs for the aging.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nobody home..... I wasn't able to get on KP for the entire evening. Of course, I had just written asmall book to post when the whole thing froze up and then disappeared....

I'm off to bed too.... but did manage to get mom's things for her, checked out two of the banks and picked up info for brother and got my hair cut... I lucked into a great gal very near me and she actually *listened*. DH is in shock that I am actually happy with hair cut and I am happy to have found my "go to" gal. I'll definitely be going back.... She even gave me free products and a great big hug when I left....

My knitting date for tomorrow was cancelled so I think I will run down to check out scarf length with one GD and Scotchguard tennis shoes for the other... drop off stsuff at mom's and then stay home for the entire week-end - unless I go to my Friday night stitching group.... I haven't been for months..... A few uninterrupted days might get a couple of things done around here and the ironing caught up if the back will allow. The hair dresser had a massage chair that I used while waiting and it felt fabulous..

Off to bed and a rub down with anti-itch lotion. The one pill is driving me up the wall. Guess I won't take it tomorrow....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan..... Sending lots of positive energy and thoughts to you. Maybe this test will finally give the Dr. a clue as to problem or will convince him there isn't any....... Just think, you can come home and have anything you want to eat.... give yourself a treat and enjoy.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanx Jynx...Don't be suprised if the test doesn't work...I'm still running to the loo and I'a at the hosp in 3 hrs..I've only had 6 hrs sleep!!! you know me..I'm a 12 hr girl!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx Jynx...Don't be suprised if the test doesn't work...I'm still running to the loo and I'a at the hosp in 3 hrs..I've only had 6 hrs sleep!!! you know me..I'm a 12 hr girl!


I hope all goes well Susan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou lifeline...I'll be pleased when it's over. I go in half an hour...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sending you a big ((((((HUG))))))


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

GS have you heard from Purple recently? I expect she's very busy enjoying herself. I haven't seen her for a while. I know you two keep in touch. Send my love to her next time you communicate.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> GS have you heard from Purple recently? I expect she's very busy enjoying herself. I haven't seen her for a while. I know you two keep in touch. Send my love to her next time you communicate.


I've not had a txt for a couple of days....Sounds like she's enjoying herself....She'll be sad to come home...but then she has the GK's staying with her. and she'll enjoy that as well. I'll tell her you're asking.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What are you doing today? I'm coming home to a jar of Sudacream!!!!! hahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What are you doing today? I'm coming home to a jar of Sudacream!!!!! hahaha


Ooooh, haven't used suda creme since the children had nappy rsh :XD: 
Today I am changing the beds and putting my feet up. Shame I can't do both at the same time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > GS have you heard from Purple recently? I expect she's very busy enjoying herself. I haven't seen her for a while. I know you two keep in touch. Send my love to her next time you communicate.
> ...


Thanks for the info on PV.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off now Susan. Good luck with the appointment. Chat soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm gone too...See you all later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nobody home..... I wasn't able to get on KP for the entire evening. Of course, I had just written asmall book to post when the whole thing froze up and then disappeared....
> 
> I'm off to bed too.... but did manage to get mom's things for her, checked out two of the banks and picked up info for brother and got my hair cut... I lucked into a great gal very near me and she actually *listened*. DH is in shock that I am actually happy with hair cut and I am happy to have found my "go to" gal. I'll definitely be going back.... She even gave me free products and a great big hug when I left....
> 
> ...


Oh good, you got back on! I only just got your email so sorry I didn't reply sooner! Hope you slept well dear!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, everyone has gone and I wanted to show you all this!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, everyone has gone and I wanted to show you all this!!!


I love it. and in my colours too!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, wrell it is here, from an extrememly hot France. Spent all day jet skiing yesterday and then had a bbq in the evening. Been to the local market this morning and bought gs some yarn and knitting needles. Going to be even hotter this afternoon so plan to do not a lot. Here's some photos from yesterday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to cool down, but I'll catch up with you later. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very rainey Pa. We are getting some much needed rain. Looks like rain off and on up thru the weekend.Need to take DH to doctor appt this morning for his shot. Then I hope to do laundry and get some knitting done.

Londy gorgeous pic of your little GD. Her smile is delightful. She looks adorable in her outfit. Did you knit it for her???Also thank you for the emails. Loved the rain one especially. Lovely poem and oh so true.

Jynx happy you found your go to girl and you are happy with your hair cut. I think there are other countries who give help to seniors without having to be poor. Here in US it seems if you own anything, you don't get any help without paying for it. Have a fun day with your GDs and forget the pill that makes you itch.

GS sorry I missed you before you went for test. You know you are in my thoughts. Hope all goes wll with good report.

Purple, love the pics. Such a beautiful setting. You and your DH are very young at heart. Very good pic of your DS, DGS and GF.Can tell you are having great time and lots of fun. 

Lifeline, when I start this shawl I know I will have tons of questions for you. Just realized Saxy made this shawl also. Hope she puts up a pic, would love to see it. I'm trying to coax Binky into joining me in trying to knit your shawl pattern. We could give one another encouragemwnt. I have so many projects I want to do. Also need to start Purple's purse. I have everything I need to do it, just trying to get stuff done for overseas for my kids.Hope your day is going well. What is your next project. I am happy you had an enjoyable day ith your family. I could picture you setting in garden and knitting. Very relaxing I would say.

Xiang hope you had a better night's rest than the prior night. Is your jumper just about finished. You are blazing fast with those needles girl. Sorry we keep missing one another on here. Need to skype soon.

Linky did your beds arrive yesterday????Hope you got a good night's rest.Are you going to join the shawl making experience with Binky and I???The more the merrier.

Hope all the tena ladies are having good days and that any troubles are small. Wishing the best for those having heartaches. Hugs to all. Purlyxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon, wrell it is here, from an extrememly hot France. Spent all day jet skiing yesterday and then had a bbq in the evening. Been to the local market this morning and bought gs some yarn and knitting needles. Going to be even hotter this afternoon so plan to do not a lot. Here's some photos from yesterday.


Lovely pics dear, looks like the time of your life, enjoy!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon, wrell it is here, from an extrememly hot France. Spent all day jet skiing yesterday and then had a bbq in the evening. Been to the local market this morning and bought gs some yarn and knitting needles. Going to be even hotter this afternoon so plan to do not a lot. Here's some photos from yesterday.
> ...


Thank you, am having good fun. At the moment GF andf I are working out a cros stitch design for a baby's bib. How are you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very rainey Pa. We are getting some much needed rain. Looks like rain off and on up thru the weekend.Need to take DH to doctor appt this morning for his shot. Then I hope to do laundry and get some knitting done.
> 
> Londy gorgeous pic of your little GD. Her smile is delightful. She looks adorable in her outfit. Did you knit it for her???Also thank you for the emails. Loved the rain one especially. Lovely poem and oh so true.
> 
> ...


Hi Sweetie! Yes, I did make the little suit, seems like ages ago, got the pattern from KP and loved making it! Hope the rain is refreshing everything beautifully for you! We have had nearly a week of glorious sunshine and high temps but it is due to depart tomorrow  Catch you for a chat one of these days!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple, love the pics. Such a beautiful setting. You and your DH are very young at heart. Very good pic of your DS, DGS and GF.Can tell you are having great time and lots of fun. 

Lifeline, when I start this shawl I know I will have tons of questions for you. Just realized Saxy made this shawl also. Hope she puts up a pic, would love to see it. I'm trying to coax Binky into joining me in trying to knit your shawl pattern. We could give one another encouragemwnt. I have so many projects I want to do. Also need to start Purple's purse. I have everything I need to do it, just trying to get stuff done for overseas for my kids.Hope your day is going well. What is your next project. I am happy you had an enjoyable day ith your family. I could picture you setting in garden and knitting. Very relaxing I would say.

Hi Pearlie, We are having a great time here, the weather is glorious although storms are predicted for tomorrow.

I too would like to do the Ashton shawl so when I get back I will have a look at the pattern and do it with you. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from a damp NE...Well, that's good job over with this morning...I'm blowed if I'm ever setting foot in that hospital for me again. There will be no more tubes up places that the monkey shoves his nuts. At one time I had 1 nurse shoving stuff in a drip in my arm and someone else sending air up my never come down....They met in the middle..never again. !!!!Then they have the audacity to say "roll over on your tummy now"....that meant tubes had to be sellotaped on!!!!I shall get the results next week....So I'll have to see my Dr. When I came out I felt terrible but after sitting for 20 mins I was fine..Thanks to you all for the hugs and love...Now I'm home, I can get rid of all the wind in my tummy that they used a bycicle pump to put it in with....!!!!NEVER AGAIN


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm loving all the photo's from babie to jet skiers. You do realise Purple, you'll not be so satisfied to sit and knit now!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Londy*..... that is the prettiest little set.... Of course I love the color.... but all those cables..... scrumptious. Hope she is not a fast grower so the outfit can be enjoyed for a bit...... Such a cute hat. BTW--- I was unable to get on KP two different times last night... and now have to go through a whole different place to get e-mails to open.... When I woke this morning, service had been restored and I was logged in..... only because I *couldn't* log out. Wonder if the computer is trying to tell me something........

*GS* Don't blame you one bit for swearing off the hospital..... I do think they sometimes overdo the tests or use much more involved ones than necessary.... If they are going to do all that stuff to me, I want them to knock me out so I don't have to participate or get stressed....

*Purly, Binky, Linky, PV, Lifeline, * I want to do the Ashton too.... Let me know if you all start one...

*PV* such great pictures. Hope the neck and shoulder have decided to cooperate after this last round of jet skis. Our weather has decided to heat up even more for the next few days.... so indoorss for me.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Purple, love the pics. Such a beautiful setting. You and your DH are very young at heart. Very good pic of your DS, DGS and GF.Can tell you are having great time and lots of fun.
> 
> Lifeline, when I start this shawl I know I will have tons of questions for you. Just realized Saxy made this shawl also. Hope she puts up a pic, would love to see it. I'm trying to coax Binky into joining me in trying to knit your shawl pattern. We could give one another encouragemwnt. I have so many projects I want to do. Also need to start Purple's purse. I have everything I need to do it, just trying to get stuff done for overseas for my kids.Hope your day is going well. What is your next project. I am happy you had an enjoyable day ith your family. I could picture you setting in garden and knitting. Very relaxing I would say.
> 
> ...


That will be so much fun, we can encourage one another or moaning as the case maybe. Look forward to it. Just had a huge storm front move through. We really need the rain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It was so nice to sleep in this morning... It is a little hazy looking outside and I can't decide what I want to do. Since my plans were cancelled, I won't be driving past the kid's house. But I may just take a run down there anyway.... or wait to see if DH wants to go along..... Back seems to be a little better today so I'm going to go in and do 1/2 hour of ironing.... Then decide what fun thing to do...... See you all tonight... or at least i'll do a catch-up....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS so happy your procedure is over and you are recovering and safe at home. Take the rest of your day and just relax and treat yourself. Sounds as if it was quite an undertaking this morning.Hugs to you for being so brave.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Jynx this will be great to have so many of us doing the shawl at the same time. I started small with the shawl I am doing for my DD. Now that I am almost done with it,I realize it is a very simple pattern, but it was the first time I had ever tried to do this, so it has been a good learning experience. Maybe we can get GS to join us, and check with all the other ladies. Group fun. Yea!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm good thanks, missing you like everyone else!! Took the gks and DD to Dymchurch yesterday, absoloutely packed! Finished up at St Mary's Bay after nice pub garden lunch, just had an hour on the beach before the tide came in!! Had a bit of a paddle and the water was lovely and warm!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone from a damp NE...Well, that's good job over with this morning...I'm blowed if I'm ever setting foot in that hospital for me again. There will be no more tubes up places that the monkey shoves his nuts. At one time I had 1 nurse shoving stuff in a drip in my arm and someone else sending air up my never come down....They met in the middle..never again. !!!!Then they have the audacity to say "roll over on your tummy now"....that meant tubes had to be sellotaped on!!!!I shall get the results next week....So I'll have to see my Dr. When I came out I felt terrible but after sitting for 20 mins I was fine..Thanks to you all for the hugs and love...Now I'm home, I can get rid of all the wind in my tummy that they used a bycicle pump to put it in with....!!!!NEVER AGAIN


Oh poor you, I really do feel for you dear! Just tell yourself it's all in a good cause! I hear they thought the Olympic Torch had gone back to Cleveland when someone lit a match in your house, after you'd been 'letting off steam'!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy your day with GKs and DD sounds so lovely.Would love to try a pub garden lunch. Sounds delish.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Londy*..... that is the prettiest little set.... Of course I love the color.... but all those cables..... scrumptious. Hope she is not a fast grower so the outfit can be enjoyed for a bit...... Such a cute hat. BTW--- I was unable to get on KP two different times last night... and now have to go through a whole different place to get e-mails to open.... When I woke this morning, service had been restored and I was logged in..... only because I *couldn't* log out. Wonder if the computer is trying to tell me something........
> 
> *GS* Don't blame you one bit for swearing off the hospital..... I do think they sometimes overdo the tests or use much more involved ones than necessary.... If they are going to do all that stuff to me, I want them to knock me out so I don't have to participate or get stressed....
> 
> ...


Go on then, an Ashton for me too!!! What yarn would be best to use?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy your day with GKs and DD sounds so lovely.Would love to try a pub garden lunch. Sounds delish.


You come on over and I will take you for one!!! A lot of the pubs here have gardens with things for the kids. This one had swings and some little play houses! The food was good, I had a nice steak, and of course the weather was lovely so everyone was happy!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I am off. Have to try and get something done. This new med can't be for BP, it must be a sleeping potion, as I can hardly keep my eyes open after I take it. Am so tired.Will try to move about and seee what happens. BBL....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I am going to ask Lifeline what type yarn is best to use.Saxy might want to help us with the learning bit also, as she has made an ashton shawl.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy your day with GKs and DD sounds so lovely.Would love to try a pub garden lunch. Sounds delish.
> ...


I'll hold you to this. I and DH still want to come over, but it will probably have to be next year we are looking at.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Go on then, an Ashton for me too!!! What yarn would be best to use?


That's my problem too... Can't make up my mind. It can be done in lace, fingering, sport, as long as the appropriate needle is used. I know Lifeline can help us... I'm going to go look for the KAL post and go through to see what others used.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly, I'm having the same problem.... eyes keep drooping... I need to get up and move too.... No excuse for being tired... just a relief letdown I think, knowing that I don't have to do anything for mom for the next 3 days. Here I have some time and can't settle on what to do with it!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then, an Ashton for me too!!! What yarn would be best to use?
> ...


I made my first with 4ply, then the second with Ella Rae lace weight. The Ella Rae is thicker than usual lace weight. But I have to say after the 4ply it felt very fine. It is lovely on the shoulders in this warm weather though. If you can find something between lace and 4ply that is probably best.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone from a damp NE...Well, that's good job over with this morning...I'm blowed if I'm ever setting foot in that hospital for me again. There will be no more tubes up places that the monkey shoves his nuts. At one time I had 1 nurse shoving stuff in a drip in my arm and someone else sending air up my never come down....They met in the middle..never again. !!!!Then they have the audacity to say "roll over on your tummy now"....that meant tubes had to be sellotaped on!!!!I shall get the results next week....So I'll have to see my Dr. When I came out I felt terrible but after sitting for 20 mins I was fine..Thanks to you all for the hugs and love...Now I'm home, I can get rid of all the wind in my tummy that they used a bycicle pump to put it in with....!!!!NEVER AGAIN


Poor you. It sounds like you really had a horrid time. Glad you are back home and can now relax.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple, it looks like you really are having the best of times.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the beautiful setting in which I did my knitting yesterday.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very rainey Pa. We are getting some much needed rain. Looks like rain off and on up thru the weekend.Need to take DH to doctor appt this morning for his shot. Then I hope to do laundry and get some knitting done.
> 
> Londy gorgeous pic of your little GD. Her smile is delightful. She looks adorable in her outfit. Did you knit it for her???Also thank you for the emails. Loved the rain one especially. Lovely poem and oh so true.
> 
> ...


Yes they left here at 10:30pm last night :| 
But i love it , it is really beautiful and comfy too  
DD was surprised when she got home and we had set her up with a new one too 

GSusan Im sorry i missed you this morning too , DH and i slept late today , its his late day he didnt have to go to work until noon 

Jynx im glad you like your new doo too  , you gotta show it off lady post a pic so we can see 

Purple am glad your having such a good time , i just love all the pictures of you on the jet ski !! You were missed !

Londy i love the outfit , love the color !!  That baby looks so perfect she looks like a babydoll !! 

Purly , i will jump on the shawl wagon with you and Binky  Just need to finish the charity scarf and get a bit further on the sweater first :|


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone from a damp NE...Well, that's good job over with this morning...I'm blowed if I'm ever setting foot in that hospital for me again. There will be no more tubes up places that the monkey shoves his nuts. At one time I had 1 nurse shoving stuff in a drip in my arm and someone else sending air up my never come down....They met in the middle..never again. !!!!Then they have the audacity to say "roll over on your tummy now"....that meant tubes had to be sellotaped on!!!!I shall get the results next week....So I'll have to see my Dr. When I came out I felt terrible but after sitting for 20 mins I was fine..Thanks to you all for the hugs and love...Now I'm home, I can get rid of all the wind in my tummy that they used a bycicle pump to put it in with....!!!!NEVER AGAIN


Oh how awful for you , but jeez you do have a way with words ... you realize that i can never think of that particular spot on anyone again without thinking of it is the "never come down"!!
NOT that i spend any great amount of time thinking of anyones never come down ..... 
Im sorry that you had to go through that , you would think they could have just knocked you out for it all !  
I Love ya and hope that the wind gets knocked outta ya sooner than later so you can feel some relief .
Hugs 
XOXO !!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok all back to the knitting  
Love and hugs to everyone  
XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a still extrememly warm France. We have had a very lazy day today. GS started some knitting for the baby and I took some photos of him in the pool. Apart from that did very little. Even managed a siesta. How is everyone? Susan glad your ordeal is over and hope you feel ok very soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *Londy*..... that is the prettiest little set.... Of course I love the color.... but all those cables..... scrumptious. Hope she is not a fast grower so the outfit can be enjoyed for a bit...... Such a cute hat. BTW--- I was unable to get on KP two different times last night... and now have to go through a whole different place to get e-mails to open.... When I woke this morning, service had been restored and I was logged in..... only because I *couldn't* log out. Wonder if the computer is trying to tell me something........
> ...


I'm going to use the baby camel and silk yarn I bought at Ally Pally last October. It's very fine. Hope that will be ok. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here is the beautiful setting in which I did my knitting yesterday.


Hi Rebecca, LOve the photos and what a beautiful moth. How's Marshmallow? xx
ps Love your new avatar. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I too would like to do the Ashton shawl so when I get back I will have a look at the pattern and do it with you. xx[/quote]

That will be so much fun, we can encourage one another or moaning as the case maybe. Look forward to it. Just had a huge storm front move through. We really need the rain.[/quote]

It will be fun to do the ashton shawl together. We are forecast a storm for tonight, but at the moment the sky is clear and it is still very warm.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks like lots of you are keen to have a go at the Ashton. I can't wait till you all get started.

Purple, thanks for the compliments on the pictures. The new avatar is also from the gardens yesterday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I'm off for an early night. I will hope to get on tomorrow - storms permitting. Aparently it's an electrical storm that is coming. Mr P will be under the table with the dogs and cats. Lots of love to all my lovely friends. Sorry I keep missing you all, but I think of you all the time. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It looks like lots of you are keen to have a go at the Ashton. I can't wait till you all get started.
> 
> Purple, thanks for the compliments on the pictures. The new avatar is also from the gardens yesterday.


Hi Rebecca, I shall start mine when I get home if I can remember where I have put the wool. I have downloaded the pattern and the cvhart has me completely baffled! xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a good night purple. Hope the storm's a good one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a good night purple. Hope the storm's a good one.


Night night. The storms here are always quite dramatic. Big open skies!! xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like lots of you are keen to have a go at the Ashton. I can't wait till you all get started.
> ...


Read the chart notes and then take it one step at a time, as you would with a pattern. They are second nature to me now. I cut my teeth on the Ashton charts. She made the Ashton with newbies to charts nd lace in mind.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I personally love a good storm..... Wish we would get one instead of the 3 digit week being forecast.... 

I've managed to do nothing all day and am just waiting for brother to get into town and stop by for the bank stuff. Here I was, talking about all the problems with mom, etc. and he failed to mention that he had someone else in the car with him! We both agree that this is not working, just don't know what we are going to do about it.... I told him that he and Bill needed to meet with me and we all need to agree on whatever before we say anything to mom...... Mom just called to tell me I had dropped a checkbook there yesterday.... I mentioned Ted would be in around dinner.... She had lost a day and had no idea he was coming in..... 

I'm off to call the GD's and then do a little more ironing before DH gets home. I may do a little rummaging around tomorrow to come up with even more options for a shawl. I don't have a problem with chart, but it is always nice to do a project with a group, to keep me on track. 

Rebecca..... love your garden shots.... How nice to sit and knit with all the great architecture and flowers around. I wouldn't want to leave.....

Tammmie...... if you are out there,,,,,, thinking about you and hoping things are under control...... though you absence makes me think times are still pretty rough.... Hang in there.... You can only do so much.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Here we go ladies .... before and after pictures ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hope everyone is well , it was storming here a little while ago , but it has passed now .. . I love to fall asleep listening to the rain Jynx , so i know what you mean , there is something about the rumbling majesty of the thunder and the cleansing sweet smell of the rain ...... 



Gsusan , i really hope you are comfy and feeling no pain  I dont like it when you are hurting or being tortured by these dr.'s  
Feel better Love ya 

Purple , The day will be beautiful tomorrow after the storm  Hope you enjoy all the time left before you have to come home  
Give the family a hello for me  

Everyone else , i know i am missing so many .. Love you all ((hugs)) and Love to you all  

XOXO

p.s. In that before picture i was in the process of stripping the bed and remembered to take the before picture lol ... it looks so awful to me now........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

the new furniture is beautiful.... dark, rich and so substantial.... Love it..... Sweet dreams....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, everyone has gone and I wanted to show you all this!!!


OMG!!!!!! can she be any cuter


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone from a damp NE...Well, that's good job over with this morning...I'm blowed if I'm ever setting foot in that hospital for me again. There will be no more tubes up places that the monkey shoves his nuts. At one time I had 1 nurse shoving stuff in a drip in my arm and someone else sending air up my never come down....They met in the middle..never again. !!!!Then they have the audacity to say "roll over on your tummy now"....that meant tubes had to be sellotaped on!!!!I shall get the results next week....So I'll have to see my Dr. When I came out I felt terrible but after sitting for 20 mins I was fine..Thanks to you all for the hugs and love...Now I'm home, I can get rid of all the wind in my tummy that they used a bycicle pump to put it in with....!!!!NEVER AGAIN


OOooo I hope you feel better soon!!!!!!

I am glad it is over for you and hope the results are good :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Jynx this will be great to have so many of us doing the shawl at the same time. I started small with the shawl I am doing for my DD. Now that I am almost done with it,I realize it is a very simple pattern, but it was the first time I had ever tried to do this, so it has been a good learning experience. Maybe we can get GS to join us, and check with all the other ladies. Group fun. Yea!!!!!!


yes it does sound fun but i am a really slow knitter so it might take me awhile :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here we go ladies .... before and after pictures ...


That is such a lovely bed. Great idea to put up the before and after pictures.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, I am following the lead of others who keep missing others :-D :-D

*LONDY* - the little one looks wonderful in your gorgeous suit xx

*SUSAN* - really hope you are feeling better now. Sounds like it would have been less traumatic to have the real procedure done

*Purple* - Go the speedy grandma ...... WOOHOO

*JYNX* - so happy you finally found a good hairdresser. 
I also hope you made good on the promise to do something fun for yourself :thumbup: :thumbup:

*LIFELINE* - love the photos, where is it?

I might have to join in the Ashton Shawl group ..... Hahaha

*LINKAN* - love the bed photos

Well, I am going back to my jumper now ..... Bye all


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Judi deffinatley join the Ashton group. It will be such fun.

Here is a link to where I went on Wednesday. It's such a lovely place.http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nymans/

The last time we went it poured with rain the whole time, but it was lovely and quiet under the trees in the woodland with n umbrella.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Judi deffinatley join the Ashton group. It will be such fun.
> 
> Here is a link to where I went on Wednesday. It's such a lovely place.http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nymans/
> 
> The last time we went it poured with rain the whole time, but it was lovely and quiet under the trees in the woodland with n umbrella.


Becca this is our fave NT place, it's a bit of a hike from here but well worth it! OK, that's where we're going next week then - weather permitting!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here we go ladies .... before and after pictures ...


Oooooh, YEAH!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Judi deffinatley join the Ashton group. It will be such fun.
> ...


I hope the weather is good for you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

At flipping last!!!! I've been trying for ever so long to get on here. The air was nearly blue...How are we all today? I'm not giving up on this thread, we WILL all meet again, don't know where, don't knw when, but I know we'll meet again some sunny day....I'm a little sore and sickly today but intend going to see the boys this afternoon. I've not seen son for 2 weeks and I'm missing him. He thought he was going to have to go beck to Kuala Lumpur but the firm changed their minds.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like lots of you are keen to have a go at the Ashton. I can't wait till you all get started.
> ...


Me too. I can't make head nor tail of it. I've got it downloaded but not printed off yet...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here we go ladies .... before and after pictures ...


wow, that bed looks comfy....And a change of furniture too. You enjoy it bonny lass, you deserve it. love ya...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I MAY just join in this ashdown shawl for my DIL..But I'm not really fast either. Can you remember ALL the trouble we had knitting those squares (SSSHHHH) well what state are we goin to get in with this shawl...OMG here we go again!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are off now to go up the boys and also to get some foreign money for thwm to go away with. They go on their cruise next weekend. So its only a week...to wait, then I think we might just be getting the menagerie...OMG...


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Disappear for a minute or two and everything has changed. Even doing catch up, there appears to be much that has disappeared into thin air. But heyho, that's how it goes. The shawl looks fun to do, so would like to join in the frolics - will have to do a bit of googling to see what it is all about.

You all look as though you have been busy, busy - trust Grandma Susan that you will be up and running properly soon. Good luck.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> At flipping last!!!! I've been trying for ever so long to get on here. The air was nearly blue...How are we all today? I'm not giving up on this thread, we WILL all meet again, don't know where, don't knw when, but I know we'll meet again some sunny day....I'm a little sore and sickly today but intend going to see the boys this afternoon. I've not seen son for 2 weeks and I'm missing him. He thought he was going to have to go beck to Kuala Lumpur but the firm changed their minds.


Sorry you are not feeling so good today. Glad to here DS is here to stay (at least for now). Have fun with them latter.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> Disappear for a minute or two and everything has changed. Even doing catch up, there appears to be much that has disappeared into thin air. But heyho, that's how it goes. The shawl looks fun to do, so would like to join in the frolics - will have to do a bit of googling to see what it is all about.
> 
> You all look as though you have been busy, busy - trust Grandma Susan that you will be up and running properly soon. Good luck.


Hi BF. Good to see you back again. Have you been away?
For the shawl you can get the pattern here on KP. You may have seen I [ut a link to it a few pages back. Search Ashton Shawlett. I think it's going to be fun if every one on connections join in.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

afternoon all. just popped head in for a few mins, got all the kids here and its like looking after a nursery class, news on x is hes still here but very very ill. 
SUSAN im sorry to hear you had a bad day the other day hopefully its all behind you now and they can get you sorted out, hope every one else is well. 
im goin to join in with you lot who are doin the shawl if you dont mind, but one of you is goin to have to tell me what wool/needles i need, and let me know when its starting,
told you i cnt stay long gotta go the 4 yr old is thumping the back of the 7 yr old cos she wont give her the balloon. i know were that ballon is goin, lol bye all will try and come in over weekend xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast and looks like rainey day ahead Pa.Just waiting till doctor office is open. Had a very bad turn with BP meds last night. Almost ended up in the ER. Need to see my doctor today as had to come off new med already. Everyone seems to be willing to tackle the ashton shawl, we'll have to see if Sharon, Shand, Tammie, McPasty,Nitzi and Polly are also up for it???I need to print out all the directions and then see what yarn I will use. I have never used a chart before either, but am willing to try it. I will try to get back on later, but really don't feel perky at the moment so will chat more later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> afternoon all. just popped head in for a few mins, got all the kids here and its like looking after a nursery class, news on x is hes still here but very very ill.
> SUSAN im sorry to hear you had a bad day the other day hopefully its all behind you now and they can get you sorted out, hope every one else is well.
> im goin to join in with you lot who are doin the shawl if you dont mind, but one of you is goin to have to tell me what wool/needles i need, and let me know when its starting,
> told you i cnt stay long gotta go the 4 yr old is thumping the back of the 7 yr old cos she wont give her the balloon. i know were that ballon is goin, lol bye all will try and come in over weekend xxxx


Great to hear from you again, Tammie - I was beginning to think I might need to gather a search party for you. Sounds like you are having a great time. 
:lol: I tried to go to bed & get some sleep, as we want to get up at 6:00am to watch the opening ceremony ...... So I really hope it gives what it is promising :XD:

I just got on to see if anyone was on, so I might just continue with my jumper, until I get tired enough to go to sleep :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and looks like rainey day ahead Pa.Just waiting till doctor office is open. Had a very bad turn with BP meds last night. Almost ended up in the ER. Need to see my doctor today as had to come off new med already. Everyone seems to be willing to tackle the ashton shawl, we'll have to see if Sharon, Shand, Tammie, McPasty,Nitzi and Polly are also up for it???I need to print out all the directions and then see what yarn I will use. I have never used a chart before either, but am willing to try it. I will try to get back on later, but really don't feel perky at the moment so will chat more later.


The charts are fairly easy to follow, once you work out how they go. You can get an idea of what the item is going to look like, so it is easier to see when a mistake is made, before you get too far past the mistake :lol: ;-)

Really hope you get your meds sorted soon, Pearlie xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, back to the knitting, have now started the first side. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Have decided to leave the sleeves the length stated in the pattern, but will make some gauntlets, for when my hands & forearms get cold.

Bye for now, hope everyone has a reasonable day xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > here we are again; caught up and talking to myself. Well, I'll read your responses later. I spent yesterday with DS - we went to the Chichester Festival Theatre and saw George Bernard Shaw's Heartbreak House. I still haven't worked out the point of it. I love GBS, but this one left me behind. But the acting was well up to standard. My lovely brothers' treat. Then we all went to an excellent Chinese restaurant. Lovely day out. DH was supposed to come, but he threw a wobbly, so DS came and we left grandad baby-sitting!
> ...


it was; two fillings one on top the iother directly underneath (one came out on holiday); 6 injections. I don't like him any more!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going to put some clothes away upstairs then I can get to the washing...I am SO lazy...
> ...


that is amazing. It looks even better close up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending Tammie a card from us all to cheer her up. she is going through it with her family at the moment.


Thanks Susan. Tammie, we're all here rooting for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


when I finally get around to blocking it.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is a guerrilla run - I woke in pain, now it has gone & I am heading back to bed, hopefully for some more sleep :roll: :roll:


Good idea Judi, sleep it off.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from the warm but slightly rainy Loire Valley. Bit of a storm overnight and this morning, but not too much. Been shopping and to MacDonalds for lunch - really living the highlife! How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Saxy, How was the camping, hope the weather was good. Looks like you and Lifeline are going to have us all pestering you for help with the Ashton shawl! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, everyone has gone and I wanted to show you all this!!!


that is amazing. Where is the pattern? Have you knited it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here we go ladies .... before and after pictures ...


Love the bed Angela. It is like the French style bateau lit (sleeping boat) How are you now?x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, everyone has gone and I wanted to show you all this!!!
> ...


Yes she did, \I think it's one she got from KP and it is so gorgeous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am going to ask Lifeline what type yarn is best to use.Saxy might want to help us with the learning bit also, as she has made an ashton shawl.


I had no problems with it at all. AndI didn't use stitch markers or lifelines. I do tend to just rush at things!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to ask Lifeline what type yarn is best to use.Saxy might want to help us with the learning bit also, as she has made an ashton shawl.
> ...


That's cos you are so clever!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Popping off now as going to watch gs in pool with new fins and snorkel he got today. Catch you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Saxy, How was the camping, hope the weather was good. Looks like you and Lifeline are going to have us all pestering you for help with the Ashton shawl! xx


camping was good. Getting back into work mode is proving next to impossible.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Londy, what's it called? I would love to knit it for the babies due in September and October.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and looks like rainey day ahead Pa.Just waiting till doctor office is open. Had a very bad turn with BP meds last night. Almost ended up in the ER. Need to see my doctor today as had to come off new med already. Everyone seems to be willing to tackle the ashton shawl, we'll have to see if Sharon, Shand, Tammie, McPasty,Nitzi and Polly are also up for it???I need to print out all the directions and then see what yarn I will use. I have never used a chart before either, but am willing to try it. I will try to get back on later, but really don't feel perky at the moment so will chat more later.


So sorry to here the BP meds are making you so rough. I hope they have sorted you something out at the docs. Take care of your self. Put your feet up and have a snooze.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> afternoon all. just popped head in for a few mins, got all the kids here and its like looking after a nursery class, news on x is hes still here but very very ill.
> SUSAN im sorry to hear you had a bad day the other day hopefully its all behind you now and they can get you sorted out, hope every one else is well.
> im goin to join in with you lot who are doin the shawl if you dont mind, but one of you is goin to have to tell me what wool/needles i need, and let me know when its starting,
> told you i cnt stay long gotta go the 4 yr old is thumping the back of the 7 yr old cos she wont give her the balloon. i know were that ballon is goin, lol bye all will try and come in over weekend xxxx


I expect the balloon has gone where I file stuff- begins with a 'b' and ends with an 'n'.

It's great you are going to have a go at the Ashton with everyone. I'll put another link up for those who still haven't got the pattern.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Poor you. Yuck, yuck yuck.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

What did I say??? An advert came up for 'Sussex Dementia Home'
Are they trying to tell me something. I'm not that far out of things!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Re-reding this, I realise I didn't answer Susan's question about wetting it to block. Yes you do. Soak it for about 20 mins, gently squeeze the water out and then wrap it in towels and walk on it to get rid of as much water as possible. I put some stuff called Eucalan in the water, I got from a knitting shop.

Saxy, now is a good time to block whilst the weather is warm. Mine dried in no time at all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Saxy, here is a link to where Londy posted this on KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98141-1.html 
Some where on one of the pages she has put a link to the pattern.

Well done you not using lifelines or stitch markers with the Ashton. I put lifelines in after every chart and repeat of chart 2. I use stitch markers less.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is a link to the Ashton again for those who want it. I would sugest getting more yarn than the minimum so that you can do more repeats of chart 2. You will end up with a shawl rather than a shawlett. Mine nicely covers my shoulders and would be more useful if it were bigger.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thanks for that. I've printed it off. The only reason I don't use lifelines or markers is that I'm too lazy to bother. I rarely do tension squares either. I just want to jump in and get going.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I only use tension squares if the fit is important. Otherwise I don't. 
I would like to not use lifelines, they do slow up the process. But the times I forget to put one in that's when I end up having to frog rows of work, instead of a small number of rows.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I only use tension squares if the fit is important. Otherwise I don't.
> I would like to not use lifelines, they do slow up the process. But the times I forget to put one in that's when I end up having to frog rows of work, instead of a small number of rows.


we should all use all these techniques to make our work perfect. I'm just lazy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I only use tension squares if the fit is important. Otherwise I don't.
> ...


I'm lazy too when it comes to some things.
Glad you got the pattern for Londy's outfit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm off now. I popped my head in to do a little catch-up. Now going to do some knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> afternoon all. just popped head in for a few mins, got all the kids here and its like looking after a nursery class, news on x is hes still here but very very ill.
> SUSAN im sorry to hear you had a bad day the other day hopefully its all behind you now and they can get you sorted out, hope every one else is well.
> im goin to join in with you lot who are doin the shawl if you dont mind, but one of you is goin to have to tell me what wool/needles i need, and let me know when its starting,
> told you i cnt stay long gotta go the 4 yr old is thumping the back of the 7 yr old cos she wont give her the balloon. i know were that ballon is goin, lol bye all will try and come in over weekend xxxx


Missing you Tams and thinking of you all over there. Keep your chin up mate!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Here is the link for that baby Aran outfit
http://www.eileencaseycreations.com/free-patterns/baby-aran-body-suit-hat-booties/
I really think all babies should have one of these!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to ask Lifeline what type yarn is best to use.Saxy might want to help us with the learning bit also, as she has made an ashton shawl.
> ...


What weight yarn is best to use Saxy?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Here you go sweetie! http://www.eileencaseycreations.com/free-patterns/baby-aran-body-suit-hat-booties/


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I bet it cost you an arm and a leg on top of the misery, poor you!!! Now stay away from the sticky toffees!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and looks like rainey day ahead Pa.Just waiting till doctor office is open. Had a very bad turn with BP meds last night. Almost ended up in the ER. Need to see my doctor today as had to come off new med already. Everyone seems to be willing to tackle the ashton shawl, we'll have to see if Sharon, Shand, Tammie, McPasty,Nitzi and Polly are also up for it???I need to print out all the directions and then see what yarn I will use. I have never used a chart before either, but am willing to try it. I will try to get back on later, but really don't feel perky at the moment so will chat more later.


Oh bless you Purly, hope they can sort you out and that you are feeling better by the time you read this!! xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Tammie* good to see you..... Sorry the x is doing so poorly. Are the girls spending time with their father? Just figured that is why you have all the kids.... Seems like Gemma made the trip without any health issues,.,,,, Maybe her system is finally adjusting to the meds.... Take cae of yourself..... Don't want you messing up BP.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly..... Dang.... you just are having no luck at all finding the 'magic pill". We can't have you monopolizing the ER too...... You and DH already have cornered the market on the other Dr.s Hope you have a very stressless week-end planned so you can go slow, knit nad just relax.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy - a girl after my own heart. I have the pattern but am having a printer problem.... I also usually just jump in, rarely swatch and have not used a lifeline to date but think it might be a necessary evil with lace. I *do* use stitchmarkers and mine are solid rings so I can't just run a lifeline through on the needle, which is what I would like to do.....

So sorry that mean old dentist gave you all those shots... don't the numb the gum first to make those shots easier? I had a bad one once; they hit the nerve and I felt like i had been electracuted!!!!! Now I tense up pretty good.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan.... Two weeks without seeing DS, that must be a record. I take it his back has settled down. With all those animals coming soon, I just keep hearing Dr.Dolittle singing "If I could talk to the animals" every time I see you.... HOpe your insides are all settle down.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy... you went and left me while I was catching up.....Charlotte looks like a doll (In fact I thought she was at first glance.) Went to download pattern and I already had it. thanks for reminder..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy... you went and left me while I was catching up.....Charlotte looks like a doll (In fact I thought she was at first glance.) Went to download pattern and I already had it. Thanks for reminder..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy... you went and left me while I was catching up.....Charlotte looks like a doll (In fact I thought she was at first glance.) Went to download pattern and I already had it. Thanks for reminder..


Sorry hon!! Getting myself all geared up to watch the Olympic opening ceremony tonight. I bet we make a hash of it!! :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy... you went and left me while I was catching up.....Charlotte looks like a doll (In fact I thought she was at first glance.) Went to download pattern and I already had it. Thanks for reminder..


Sorry hon!! Getting myself all geared up to watch the Olympic opening ceremony tonight. I bet we make a hash of it!! :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Londy... you went and left me while I was catching up.....Charlotte looks like a doll (In fact I thought she was at first glance.) Went to download pattern and I already had it. Thanks for reminder..
> ...


Double post demon in my laptop again, sorry!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all Thanks for the compliments on the new bedroom set .. I LOVE it  It is soooooo comfy , DH says he hasnt woken up with his back hurting since we got it so it is worth it already 

Purly i am so saddened that they cant seem to get your meds all straightened out , seems like something is going on that is causing the problem and i hope that the Dr. can figure it out and fix you up ..((hugs))

*GSusan*  Feel better lady , i hate that you are so uncomfortable  I agree we will all be on here together again someday !!!  I miss you !!!  I cant believe you havent been to see ds in sooo long , give the family my love  
Love yooou!!!!!

*Xiang* ... Still not sleeping well huh? I feel ya , i am sleeping better when i do sleep , but still only averaging about 5 hrs. a night :|
We need a magic pill for that !!

*Saxy* .. ick i hate going to the dentist !! I usually have to just have them yank the tooth it costs too much to save them here  I feel for ya .. also ... on a different note lol 
I think i am alot like you , i like to just jump in and try something .. i read the chart on the Ashton shawl , what i dont understand is *why* it isnt just written out for each row with the chart as a back up ? It doesnt look too difficult if you sit and take the time to write it out for each row and just add a (4x..5x..6x.. repeats) where appropriate ...

I think i will probably use a lifeline halfway through lol .. I found that when i did the lacy repeat scarf it was easier to do the lifeline by taping whatever your using to the working needle and just knit the next row like normal and tada your lifeline followed along  saves you having to thread one through with a yarn needle 

*Becca* i am sure everyone has asked and you have probably answered but what size needles did you use for yours ? and what type of yarn did you use ? Just wanted to compare to what i was thinking of using for mine , Binky and i might just find something to use for it today , she wants to make a trip to Joanns LOL 

*Tammi* ... I know things have been rough and tough for you lately and i hope that things get brighter for you soon , keep your head above water lady , we all love you and are here for you 

*Purple* ..  Are we gonna have to start calling you speedyP ? LOL  the Jetski Queen  Im doing okay , about the same with the PT and stuff , i did miss this week , been having a few issues that kept me from being able to go :| But getting squared away , i have a feeling the Therapy guy isnt going to suggest i continue  He doesnt like that there is still so much pain .. he thinks something is going on in there still ... aaaaa ! oh well , it never ends right ? still ... a smile goes a long way    

*Sharon* .. where the heck are you ? miss ya girl 

All my love to everyone time to get my stuff together so i can go to sewing circle tonight  
XOXO

hello again Bleu Fizz how have you been ?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


He was only trying to be helpful, now he needs to relearn how to make the fillings stick :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and looks like rainey day ahead Pa.Just waiting till doctor office is open. Had a very bad turn with BP meds last night. Almost ended up in the ER. Need to see my doctor today as had to come off new med already. Everyone seems to be willing to tackle the ashton shawl, we'll have to see if Sharon, Shand, Tammie, McPasty,Nitzi and Polly are also up for it???I need to print out all the directions and then see what yarn I will use. I have never used a chart before either, but am willing to try it. I will try to get back on later, but really don't feel perky at the moment so will chat more later.


I don't like it when you aren't well Purley...You just rest up if you can...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just whizzing by to post the latest photo of Action Nanna. Going to shower gs and myself and then settle down to watch the Olympic Opening ceremony. Catch up with you all later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG I've some pages up but wowowowow we are all together again nearly......I'm going to catch up. Purple wheree the hell is your skirt?????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What did I say??? An advert came up for 'Sussex Dementia Home'
> Are they trying to tell me something. I'm not that far out of things!


Tell them to go suck a lemon, you probably have more smarts left than a lot of the young ones around the place :lol: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I'm not staying on at the moment hahahaha,,,I want to watch the opening ceromony of the olympoics....see you soon


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have given up on sleeping tonight - just not tired, so am waiting *patiently* for the Opening Ceremony - also getting in lots of knitting :thumbup: :XD: :roll: It is now 4:15am, so we shall see how long I will be awake today. We are supposed to be going to see MIL in Quorn later today


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG I've some pages up but wowowowow we are all together again nearly......I'm going to catch up. Purple wheree the hell is your skirt?????


I'm wearing shorts!!! Enjoy Olympics xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to watch tv. xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm wanting to watch the Opening Ceremony too. It won't be on for another 3 1/2 hours here..... Drat... I guess that means I have to go iron. A friend stopped by and ended up staying for hours so I have done nothing.. Haven't heard how mom and brother are doing, but have heard from DH and he wants to go to some Art Festival thing tomorrow.... I don't because I don't want to meet up with old friends right now, when I feel like I look so bad.... Oh well, guess I'll just have to swallow pride. 

Everybody, enjoy the Olympics. I know it is going to be high on my list for the duration....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone it is still hot here and as I am going to sewing circle tonight I have my tv set to record the Olympics opening Yeah...although I really only like the swimming and gymnastics..volleyball wasn't to bad 

well I must go make dinner and get stuff together for tonight

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just whizzing by to post the latest photo of Action Nanna. Going to shower gs and myself and then settle down to watch the Olympic Opening ceremony. Catch up with you all later. xxx


Wow, there's no mistaking him for your GS. How like you he is


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Watching the opening ceremony. All the countries are coming on now. I was rather impressed by it all.
Still waiting to see who will light the flame. Please don't let it be David Beckham.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I think I have ,missed everyone by a minute. DH and I are going to watch the Olympics Opening later tonight when it is on here in the states. I love the Olympics. Will be spending alot of time taping or watching the tv. They showed some of the crowds and such on the tv new shows this evening. Got to doctor's office within the 25 min time limit they gave me. Believe it or not the doctors now believe me when I said I was very drug sensitive. I am back on a half dose of the original med for BP I was on 3 years ago and had no problems with.Have had a much better afternoon than yesterday that is for sure.So happy to hear so many of us are going to try the shawl. I also was wondering what type yarn and needle size to use. I hate to admit, but I never really swatch unless it is a sweater or such I am making and I use markers, but no lifeline. Might have to change my mind on that one.

Linky your new bedroom furniture is beautiful. Glad everyone is resting more comfortably at night. Sleep is so important for good health. Happy you will be knitting shawl too. What a good time we will have.

Saxy I am with you. I hate the dentist. They always manage to hurt me one way or another. I know we have to go, but......Hope you are doing okay after the morning you had. Can't wait to see your shawl, it sounds like a beautiful color you used.

GS am resting. DH made hot dogs for dinner. Tasted good. BP is much improved. Resting today and will do more tomorrow. tell your DS and family hello from me. Hope you are feeling recovered from your procedure.Is your DH getting over his cold???

Lifeline, you and Saxy will be busy with so many students looking to you for guidance on making the Ashton shawl. Please let me know type of yarns you recommend and size of needles. What would be a good start date to begin this project. Need time to get materials etc. Also I want to finish shawl I am in the process of making. Hopefully 2 weeks, but I will start whenever the group feels is a good time or whatever.

Londy you are so talented. Loved the outfit you made for your little GD. She is precious in it. Maybe my son will give me a new GC at some point so I could make baby things once again.

Jynx go to the art festival and enjoy yourself with DH. Glad to hear your brother is here and you can take the weekend off from caring for your Mom. You need a little R&R yourself. You and I don't need to keep the doctors in business. DH and I would like to go away for some fun time as soon as I get to feeling better. We need to do this for our sanity.

Tammie sorry to hear of the troubles you are facing. Glad you will make the shawl also. Something to look forward to. Little children can always sense when troubles are happening and get into more mischief. I know where I would stick the balloon. Same place you and Lifeline did.hahaha Please take care dear.

Binky hope you and Linky have fun tonight at the sewing meeting. It is always fun to get out and gab with like minded folks and have a good time.

Xiang, hope your sleep pattern improves. I don't know how you have the energy to do everything you do on such little rest.You are a wonder. I imagine you are almost finished with your jumper. Love the leaf pattern on the back.

Purple your little GS looks just like you. Lovely pic.Can tell you are having the best of times. You sound rested and full of energy.

Missing our other friends. Hope all is well with them.Thinking of you often. Hugs to all. Purlyxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Ladies, I think I have ,missed everyone by a minute. DH and I are going to watch the Olympics Opening later tonight when it is on here in the states. I love the Olympics. Will be spending alot of time taping or watching the tv. They showed some of the crowds and such on the tv new shows this evening. Got to doctor's office within the 25 min time limit they gave me. Believe it or not the doctors now believe me when I said I was very drug sensitive. I am back on a half dose of the original med for BP I was on 3 years ago and had no problems with.Have had a much better afternoon than yesterday that is for sure.So happy to hear so many of us are going to try the shawl. I also was wondering what type yarn and needle size to use. I hate to admit, but I never really swatch unless it is a sweater or such I am making and I use markers, but no lifeline. Might have to change my mind on that one.
> 
> Linky your new bedroom furniture is beautiful. Glad everyone is resting more comfortably at night. Sleep is so important for good health. Happy you will be knitting shawl too. What a good time we will have.
> 
> ...


Purly you are so awesome at this i really hope this is your answer to the BP problem, I to need time to figure out what yarn I am going to use for this shawl and finish a couple of really necessary projects that I am working on

Everybody ditto what Purly said :roll:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Had a good time at sewing circle it was way to short though time really does fly when you are having fun hehehe

Love and Gentle Hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies, I think I have ,missed everyone by a minute. DH and I are going to watch the Olympics Opening later tonight when it is on here in the states. I love the Olympics. Will be spending alot of time taping or watching the tv. They showed some of the crowds and such on the tv new shows this evening. Got to doctor's office within the 25 min time limit they gave me. Believe it or not the doctors now believe me when I said I was very drug sensitive. I am back on a half dose of the original med for BP I was on 3 years ago and had no problems with.Have had a much better afternoon than yesterday that is for sure.So happy to hear so many of us are going to try the shawl. I also was wondering what type yarn and needle size to use. I hate to admit, but I never really swatch unless it is a sweater or such I am making and I use markers, but no lifeline. Might have to change my mind on that one.
> ...


I already have lace wt yarn, just need to check the amount I need :XD: :roll:

*PEARLY*I am just about to start the shaping for the first sleeve. Have one side & sleeve and the base band to complete, then will hopefully have time to block it, so it sits properly - I still live in hope that I will finish it in time for next Saturday :shock: :-o :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just dropped in to say Good Night. We watched the Olympics after I finished a good deal of ironing. Wuite the spectacle.

Cleaning lady did a great job at mom's as did the handyman. She and brother got the bank changed.... except I need to sign something and I need to go pick up checks with her and I need to put car title in safety deposit box..... Irritated because if you are going to start the job, finish it He wants me to put a flower pot in front of the light power box so no one will see it..... So.... move a flower pot from the back to the front.... The porch is little enough, we need something else to trip over.... Laughed when he couldn't get on the internet at mom's with his computer... He is the only reason she has it... They also didn't remember to get the garbage out... 4 phone calls in one day and this is his first day with her..... He doesn't think he can fit grocery shopping in.... Maybe he is getting a taste of the problem...... Really, he is a great guy... but I'm just wanting things changed NOW, not later..... Enough ranting. 

My BFF called this evening. Her MIL is 96 and had pneumonia about 2 weeks ago, requiring a move from assisted living to skilled nursing. She passed away this afternoon. By the time my friend got to the hospital, they had tubed her and restarted her heart..... Both of these were NOT to have been done... I don't know why we fill out all the paperwork and state our wishes. The fact is that she should never have been released from the hospital. I need to call tomorrow and see if she needs me to housesit if she is going to acccompany body to FL....

OK, I'm rambling.... Purly... Glad they finally decided to listen to you... Maybe this will be the last change..... 

Everyone have a great week-end....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pearlie, glad they have finally seen sense and have put you on BP meds that suit you on a dose that suits you.

Jynx, glad your brother is getting things sorted even if it is slowly. And that he is seeing wht you have to deal with on a dily basis.

I am going to be away for a week. I don't know if I will have internet access, but am taking the laptop. If I don't get on, have a great week everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Ladies, I think I have ,missed everyone by a minute. DH and I are going to watch the Olympics Opening later tonight when it is on here in the states. I love the Olympics. Will be spending alot of time taping or watching the tv. They showed some of the crowds and such on the tv new shows this evening. Got to doctor's office within the 25 min time limit they gave me. Believe it or not the doctors now believe me when I said I was very drug sensitive. I am back on a half dose of the original med for BP I was on 3 years ago and had no problems with.Have had a much better afternoon than yesterday that is for sure.So happy to hear so many of us are going to try the shawl. I also was wondering what type yarn and needle size to use. I hate to admit, but I never really swatch unless it is a sweater or such I am making and I use markers, but no lifeline. Might have to change my mind on that one.
> 
> Linky your new bedroom furniture is beautiful. Glad everyone is resting more comfortably at night. Sleep is so important for good health. Happy you will be knitting shawl too. What a good time we will have.
> 
> ...


HI Pearly, so glad you finally got your message across to the Dr!! I trust you will not be having any more nasty turns dear, I'm with Susan (and everyone else!), I don't like it when you're not well!! Love'n'hugs xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just dropped in to say Good Night. We watched the Olympics after I finished a good deal of ironing. Wuite the spectacle.
> 
> Cleaning lady did a great job at mom's as did the handyman. She and brother got the bank changed.... except I need to sign something and I need to go pick up checks with her and I need to put car title in safety deposit box..... Irritated because if you are going to start the job, finish it He wants me to put a flower pot in front of the light power box so no one will see it..... So.... move a flower pot from the back to the front.... The porch is little enough, we need something else to trip over.... Laughed when he couldn't get on the internet at mom's with his computer... He is the only reason she has it... They also didn't remember to get the garbage out... 4 phone calls in one day and this is his first day with her..... He doesn't think he can fit grocery shopping in.... Maybe he is getting a taste of the problem...... Really, he is a great guy... but I'm just wanting things changed NOW, not later..... Enough ranting.
> 
> ...


Jynx, although it wasn't entirely your intention to drop your brother in the deep end, it sure seems to have done the trick! Walk a mile in Jynx's shoes!!! Sad about your friends MIL, sometimes things are just best left to fate or whatever you believe in. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, what a show!! I was so convinced we'd embarrass ourselves but I feel proud to be British this morning! Stayed up and watched it to the end, 1a.m., bit tired this morning but worth it! I used to love Paul McCartney but I think they could have left him off the end and just let the fireworks say it all!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:



> Pearlie, glad they have finally seen sense and have put you on BP meds that suit you on a dose that suits you.
> 
> Jynx, glad your brother is getting things sorted even if it is slowly. And that he is seeing wht you have to deal with on a dily basis.
> 
> I am going to be away for a week. I don't know if I will have internet access, but am taking the laptop. If I don't get on, have a great week everyone.


When do yu go Lifeline? Where, with whom? What for? Have you brought an excuse note?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, what a show!! I was so convinced we'd embarrass ourselves but I feel proud to be British this morning! Stayed up and watched it to the end, 1a.m., bit tired this morning but worth it! I used to love Paul McCartney but I think they could have left him off the end and just let the fireworks say it all!!


Londy we did so well. I watched the 4 hrs of it too. I was so proud, it just shos that we CAN do something right. Very proud, and I loved the way they used children in it so much too. Wasn't Paul Mccartney a disgrace. The beautiful singers we have and someone chose him. He is a magnificent composer but his singing voice is terrible.I felt embarrassed for him... OBTH...it's hot and sunny here a bit breezy, and good morning all. I am NOT having the menagerie next week!!!! Other grandad has stepped in and is going to stay at DS'S for 2 weeks to look after them ll. I'm so relieved. hahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what a show!! I was so convinced we'd embarrass ourselves but I feel proud to be British this morning! Stayed up and watched it to the end, 1a.m., bit tired this morning but worth it! I used to love Paul McCartney but I think they could have left him off the end and just let the fireworks say it all!!
> ...


I'm with you there Susan, do you think he keeps his money in those jowls?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


you're right. But I wouldn't have been so keen had I only seen the cream version. Yours is much more inspiring. Or is it your beautiful granddaughter who is the perfect model who inspires?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Not mine. I used a beautiful yarn, but somewhat thick. I would say anything from 4 ply down. Though any yarn that inspires could be used. The shawl just gets bigger and warmer in DK. And the pattern shows up better in a thinner yarn. Just pick some gorgeous yarn and go for it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Saxy....I had a smile about your teeth. (not or nastiness). My left hand eye tooth is giving me jip and the one underneath is too...We are so much alike in a lot of ways hahahaah...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


It was a baguette with crispy bacon and egg.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I'm with Denplan, so it cost nothing but time and discomfort.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello??????/ is there anybody there??????????? it's little me..........


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy - a girl after my own heart. I have the pattern but am having a printer problem.... I also usually just jump in, rarely swatch and have not used a lifeline to date but think it might be a necessary evil with lace. I *do* use stitchmarkers and mine are solid rings so I can't just run a lifeline through on the needle, which is what I would like to do.....
> 
> So sorry that mean old dentist gave you all those shots... don't the numb the gum first to make those shots easier? I had a bad one once; they hit the nerve and I felt like i had been electracuted!!!!! Now I tense up pretty good.....


the 'shots' were in the gum, top and bottom front and back. Then he redid the bottom ones as I hadn't numbed properly. He knows I always react slowly to drugs/shots of any kind, but was impatient.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to hang some washing out...THEN...I'm going to put some ironing away, that had stood on top of the laundry basket for a week, so that I can get into the washing basket to wash the dirty clothes. Now THAT's lazy. no denying it. Do I care NOPE...If god meant me to work I'd have been born with a duster in my hand.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm wanting to watch the Opening Ceremony too. It won't be on for another 3 1/2 hours here..... Drat... I guess that means I have to go iron. A friend stopped by and ended up staying for hours so I have done nothing.. Haven't heard how mom and brother are doing, but have heard from DH and he wants to go to some Art Festival thing tomorrow.... I don't because I don't want to meet up with old friends right now, when I feel like I look so bad.... Oh well, guess I'll just have to swallow pride.
> 
> Everybody, enjoy the Olympics. I know it is going to be high on my list for the duration....


How can you look bad with your new haircut? I bet if we could all see you now we would think you beautiful, because there would be a smile on your face to light you up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to do some work now...Have a good day one and all...xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pearlie, glad they have finally seen sense and have put you on BP meds that suit you on a dose that suits you.
> 
> Jynx, glad your brother is getting things sorted even if it is slowly. And that he is seeing wht you have to deal with on a dily basis.
> 
> I am going to be away for a week. I don't know if I will have internet access, but am taking the laptop. If I don't get on, have a great week everyone.


just enjoy your time away. We'll miss you but will be pleased to welcome you back.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Saxy....I had a smile about your teeth. (not or nastiness). My left hand eye tooth is giving me jip and the one underneath is too...We are so much alike in a lot of ways hahahaah...


it goes that way because that is the bit we bite with when we eat. I have been using the right side to chew for the last three days, and it doesn't feel right, but the teeth on that side are all perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello??????/ is there anybody there??????????? it's little me..........


NO, I'm just an enormous invisible fairy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to hang some washing out...THEN...I'm going to put some ironing away, that had stood on top of the laundry basket for a week, so that I can get into the washing basket to wash the dirty clothes. Now THAT's lazy. no denying it. Do I care NOPE...If god meant me to work I'd have been born with a duster in my hand.


I'bve got so much washing here to do it's unbelievable. Even I didn't realise I was that lazy. It's the hot weather. I love it but it knocks me out. I can do nothing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

OK Susan. We won't chat, we'll get some work done. Now....where shall I start? Cup of coffee methinks!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to hang some washing out...THEN...I'm going to put some ironing away, that had stood on top of the laundry basket for a week, so that I can get into the washing basket to wash the dirty clothes. Now THAT's lazy. no denying it. Do I care NOPE...If god meant me to work I'd have been born with a duster in my hand.
> ...


Being lazy is a work of art. Not everybody can do it...Sometimes it's harder than just getting on with things...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning. It remains overcast with rain expected. We shall see. Had a lovely sleep last night. Couldn't believe it. Watched the Olympics show. Wow the fireworks were spectacular at the end. The amount of time and energy to say nothing of the cost, to put this type of show together must be astounding. I loved the part when James Bond showed up to see the Queen and they took off in helicopter and then both jumped out for the Queen to land in the stadium. She is a good sport. I don't think white water rafting is outside of her bounds, after this.lol

I sat and knit yesterday evening. Had to stop knitting the last couple of days, do to sore hand joints, but over 2/3rds complete on shawl. What type of edging to do on shawl. It will need something. Was going to do tassels, but after reading comments on forum, need another thought. I was wondering if it would be easy to attach a long narrow ribbon covered with small pearls etc across the bottom of shawl ends. Have seen stuff like this at sewing store. Help ladies, please with suggestions.

Lifeline have fun away. Hope this is a vacation you are taking. We'll miss you. Hope your computer works where ever you are going.

No taffy for Saxy or Susan, as we don't want you lovely ladies to have to suffer further in the dentists chair. I, myself don't understand how anyone would want to be a dentist.

Jynx, make sure you hog tie your DB down and make the necessary changes before he leaves. Men don't see the necessity of things at times the same way as a woman. Hope you enjoy the art festival with your DH and friends. Like Saxy says with new hair cut and your internal beauty shining thru, you are gorgeous.So have some fun.

Binky, yes it always seems like time gets away from us when we are enjoying ourselves. Glad you and LInky had a great time at sewing circle.

GS so happy to hear other grand dad is house sitting for DS's animals. It was lovely of you to take it on if needed, just glad it is not needed. You have enough on your plate for the present time.

Hey Londy how are you dear. I am so happy to be feeling better today. What are you up to for the weekend??? I will be watching the Olympics, probably along with alot of you ladies. I know for sure Jynx and I will be watching.

Hope all our friends are doing well. Missing them much. Lastly, not a one of you dear friends have a lazy bone in your bodies. We were not born to just clean, do laundry, dust cook etc. We have earned our right to do less now that family is grown,and we have put in many years of tending to others, and still do that to some extent.We must allow ourselve the right to slow down and not feel GUILTY about doing less. My grandma always said work is never done.We need to enjoy ourselves and take time for us. There is nothing wrong in that. I am learning this lesson myself.So endth my sermon!!!!!!LOL

Love you all to bits. Everyone have a marvelous day or evening. Put up your feet and have a cuppa. Love to all, Purly xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. It remains overcast with rain expected. We shall see. Had a lovely sleep last night. Couldn't believe it. Watched the Olympics show. Wow the fireworks were spectacular at the end. The amount of time and energy to say nothing of the cost, to put this type of show together must be astounding. I loved the part when James Bond showed up to see the Queen and they took off in helicopter and then both jumped out for the Queen to land in the stadium. She is a good sport. I don't think white water rafting is outside of her bounds, after this.lol
> 
> I sat and knit yesterday evening. Had to stop knitting the last couple of days, do to sore hand joints, but over 2/3rds complete on shawl. What type of edging to do on shawl. It will need something. Was going to do tassels, but after reading comments on forum, need another thought. I was wondering if it would be easy to attach a long narrow ribbon covered with small pearls etc across the bottom of shawl ends. Have seen stuff like this at sewing store. Help ladies, please with suggestions.
> 
> ...


Hi Purley, I'm enjoying today. First of all I'm pleased that you are feeling better what do these Drs know? I think we know our bodies better than them. I've put all the clothes away, Listened to the wireless while I've done some knitting. I've been having a look at a shawl I have a pattern for and I think I might do that one, seeing as DIL likes it. I may, however, need help with the border, I may have to send it to you to work out yet hahaha...I'm having half an hour now before I clear the kitchen. Thanks for enjoying the olympic ceremony. there's no one more suprised than us....hahaha...No, that's NOT true. If the interest and incentive are there then GB does well, I was very proud last night. the only thing that spoiled it for me was Paul Mccartny. I thought he was terrible. We have some wonderful singers and didn't need him.I sometimes think thatpeople need to take a "back" seat when they get older and quit while they are ahead. You are only as good as your last shift!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Saxy how are you?????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy how are you?????


I was fine, but now I've got the squits for some reason. Not that you wanted to know that, but we Tenas are far too honest!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

you see how alike we are ??????/ hahaah...Sorry about your sqwits, I had them on purpose with that medicine..what have you eaten????eat dry biscuits.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

saxy...if nothing else works for the squits then take a copy of war and peace to the loo with you...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all...... Just catching up before I decide what fun project to do today......

*Lifeline* Hope you are off for a fun holiday week. We'll see you when we see you. Take pictures...

*Purly* So glad you had a good night's rest and that you could do a lttle knitting. I did manage to finish one of the ruffle scarves while watching TV last night... I don't like to start one unless I can finish it, as the stitches seem to fall off the back of the needle... I'm learning to wrap it up tight!!!!

*GS* Nice you are not having to be zookeeper and it os nice to have someone staying at the house, just for mail, yard, etc..... Sorry your tooth is still bothering. Have you been to dentist? I've forgotten. Seems so many of us are having dental trauma....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> you see how alike we are ??????/ hahaah...Sorry about your sqwits, I had them on purpose with that medicine..what have you eaten????eat dry biscuits.


I put cream in my coffee, and I think it was off. Definitely something I ate.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> saxy...if nothing else works for the squits then take a copy of war and peace to the loo with you...


There are enough books in there already. And I don't want to read War and Peace again thanks. Where we go camping in Kent is the War and Peace show. That's enough for me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Jynx...You sound cheerful today...I've decided on a different shawl for DIL, but don't know when I'll start it...I'm having half an hour now before I clear up the kitchen after making the meal. DH is cutting the grass. I'm pleased I'm not zoo keeper. I'd have had no plants left after 3 rabbits....I've got a grape vine I bought last year and it went right back to a twig in the Winter..It's doing really well now and growing quick. AND I've got some big raspberries. When I say some..I mean maybe 20....That's NOT 20 plants, thats 20 raspberries hahaha, oh but I am proud of them..hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My DH always reads up in the loo....How he can sit there and read God only knows...He must be imune to smelly enviroments!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have just been out to look at the porch!!!!! One of the windows is smashed to smitherines. He's been cutting the grass and it looks like a stones smashed it...I can't afford for him to be home all day, I really can't. I've told him about the strimmer before today. They know it all don't they....I'm very cross...It's like living with Howard of last of the Summer wine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going back to knitting where it's safe....I'll speak later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have just been out to look at the porch!!!!! One of the windows is smashed to smitherines. He's been cutting the grass and it looks like a stones smashed it...I can't afford for him to be home all day, I really can't. I've told him about the strimmer before today. They know it all don't they....I'm very cross...It's like living with Howard of last of the Summer wine.


or Alan Howard Jones - my DH


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Saxy* My jaws don't get numb easily either, but the Dr. does rub a swab with some deadening stuff on the surface of gum before the Novacaine and it helps a little.....

I'm trying to decide what to do as well. Had wanted to do a little outside work but am afraid that that will be too hot and tiring and still go out this evening. The gallery openings in the Design District are from noon till 9. I would prefer to go during day and be back home to relax this eve, even go to dinner with brother... Of course, G wants to go late... probably hoping to hang out after the event and party..... Not my favorite.... but he has gone to work and didn't say when he would be home so I'm clueless.

IF I were really nice, I would get dressed and see if I could help brother find tax papers in mom's garage and take a look at the work done there yesterday.... i don't think I'm that nice.... The garage is hot and I'll be irritated if all those boxes come into house... because they will never go out again.....

*Londy* I thought the ceremony last night was great.... I didn't quite get the hand choreography of all the top hatted men, etc.... but the whole thing was wonderful. Wish they would have shown the copper leaves close up once. Our announcers commented on McCartney voice as being so overwhelmed with emotion that he was breaking up. Possible... He also was emoting at top of lungs instead of letting the mike do the work.... I'm sure you hvae many much better singers, but The Beatles certainly are a part of English history.. (Where was Susan Boyles?) As for the old folks,,,,, poor Ali.... every time I see him, he is worse. His poor wife was having to talk him through the whole thing.

My saga.... No, there will be no changes with mom this trip. Ted is all for laying a little groundwork on how she must do things if she wants to *stay* in house... Well, I would prefer the groundwork be done for why she *can't[b/] stay in house and why she isn't going to drive, etc. etc. No matter what we do, I'm going to be the one doing the work of finding some help, moving her.. whatever... so I do wish I would get a bigger vote... He did drop the house price in Arkanssas by $20,000. I agree, but sure wish he would at least run that by the rest of us..... Oh well..............

I think I will go throw a load of clothes in the wash, browse the forum till it is done and then do a little paperwork. Hope you all a relaxing day doing what you want.... We have all earned the right to slow down. In my case, coming to a complete stop may be taking things a little too far......*


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have just been out to look at the porch!!!!! One of the windows is smashed to smitherines. He's been cutting the grass and it looks like a stones smashed it...I can't afford for him to be home all day, I really can't. I've told him about the strimmer before today. They know it all don't they....I'm very cross...It's like living with Howard of last of the Summer wine.


On No..... I know just what you mean..... I can't afford him at home, but then, I can't afford him roaming the streets alone...... The only time I'm sure he isn't spending money is if he is driving the truck for the nursery...

Maybe cleaning up the mess and fixing the window will keep him entertained for the next little bit...

I am so jealous of your 20 raspberries.... I love them. I'm afraid the birds would have them all before I could rescue them.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Saxy* My jaws don't get numb easily either, but the Dr. does rub a swab with some deadening stuff on the surface of gum before the Novacaine and it helps a little.....
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to do as well. Had wanted to do a little outside work but am afraid that that will be too hot and tiring and still go out this evening. The gallery openings in the Design District are from noon till 9. I would prefer to go during day and be back home to relax this eve, even go to dinner with brother... Of course, G wants to go late... probably hoping to hang out after the event and party..... Not my favorite.... but he has gone to work and didn't say when he would be home so I'm clueless.
> 
> ...


*

JYNX...your commentator was wrong!. Paul Mc was't emotional. he was as flat as a fart! ;-)*


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG...I seem to have pinched Jynx'x writing and it's gone under my name...hahahah...now that's clever isn't it...how did I do that?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG...I seem to have pinched Jynx'x writing and it's gone under my name...hahahah...now that's clever isn't it...how did I do that?


also Paul Mc was flat as a fart :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> JYNX...your commentator was wrong!. Paul Mc was't emotional. he was as flat as a fart! ;-)


You are right..... but they were trying to be tactful...din't want to offend their hosts!!!!!! I often wonder if there is a picture of Paul rotting away in some attic... He does seem to have a perpetual little boy look.....

Well, one load in the machine.... Guess I'll call bro and see how it is going..... or DH to see how long I have to become thin, beauriful and charming.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to have a coffee, then go in the shower. See you all later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to have a coffee, then go in the shower. See you all later.


that sounds like a good game. Think I'll play that. Love you all


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have a coffee, then go in the shower. See you all later.
> ...


Good evening from a clear moonlit sky in the Loire Valley. I was going to have a shower but am not in the mood so have come to bed dirty. Well I did wash my feet. Anyway had a good day with gs, been bike riding. Legs were fine but all the bouncing around didnt do my arms and shoulders any good. That'll teach me for showing off. Anyway I am lying on the bed and having a good laugh at Susan's comments about Paul McCartney. How is everyone this evening or have I missed youall. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed the Olympic opening ceremony last night. We let gs stay up and he made it til midnight French time. I thought it was really good and quite different. I agree with everyone about PM. He really is getting past it. The cycle race went past my dds in laws today where they are all staying and my dd says they were right opposite the tv cameras. Did anyone see a younger version of me with two mad kids!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Im here ... just got caught up , and i am laughing at her comments too , i watched it last night and was muting him ..especially when he got to the screaming part of his song :| i looked at DH and just said "why?" lol
How are ya ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Met Binky at the fabric store and we got more of the stuff we needed for her bag and my quilt  

and then some lol ...

But we had fun anyway , even though she was sore on her feet :| 
Got a call almost as soon as we got to the store from dd2 saying Momma i left my wallet at a store and im at the hairdresser will you go get it for me ? 
So i did ... 
I swear that child is forever leaving her wallet somewhere ! 
I keep too tight a watch on mine for that ! HAHA


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


He Angela, Apart from a bit achy from bike ride I'm fine. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Met Binky at the fabric store and we got more of the stuff we needed for her bag and my quilt
> 
> and then some lol ...
> 
> ...


Talking of loosing things I managed to drop my mobile phone out of my pocket on the cycle ride today, but gs backtracked and found it, I was so please I gave him a reward. Now he is working out what he should spend the money on!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


My shoulder has been screaming at me more that normal lately but Im in good spirits  
trying to finish some projects and get the house back in order after changing out all the furniture .. still have a living room full of "to go" furniture


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like you had fun at the fabric store. I haven't found much in the way of fabric here, but I don't really need any anyway!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Met Binky at the fabric store and we got more of the stuff we needed for her bag and my quilt
> ...


Lisa's dd had told her she lost her purse in one store and they went back to look for it , come to find out she left it at home !! haha ... today was the day for it i guess , glad your mobile was found !! that would suck so bad !! I hope he gets something fun with it


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I dread to think what my house will be like when I get home as my dd said that they couldn't fit all their stuff into store and that our garage was full and some of it was in the house!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I am sure he will. I wouldn't have minded loosing the phone as I'm not that happy with it, but I can get a new one in November anyway.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sounds like you had fun at the fabric store. I haven't found much in the way of fabric here, but I don't really need any anyway!


I think i found all i need and we found some really beautiful stuff for Binky's geisha bag .. she has some fabric with cute little geisha girls on it , we found coy fish in some wonderful metallic colors to match and fans too .. it was an awesome find  we were happy lol ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope your shoulder feels better soon. I'm going to take it easy tomorrow as we are jet skiing again on Monday. Think I could get used to it. It is such fun. Mond you I havn't fallen off - yet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you had fun at the fabric store. I haven't found much in the way of fabric here, but I don't really need any anyway!
> ...


That sounds really lovely. Hope she will post pictures when it is finished.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Im watching the volleyball on the olympics right now , its kind of awesome , they are all so talented


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Im watching the volleyball on the olympics right now , its kind of awesome , they are all so talented


Watched a put on French tv, but they keep jumping around all over the place. The volley ball is in Horse Guards Parade, just down the Mall from Buckingham Palace.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Im watching the volleyball on the olympics right now , its kind of awesome , they are all so talented
> ...


DH just got home and we are going to dinner so i guess i gotta run now  
I wish someday Binky and I will get to visit with all of you there , I would love to see all of these places in person  
If you are going to keep jetting , i think it is probably best if you *dont* fall off haha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh she will  I will make sure she does


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok off to dinner , Glad i got to chat with you Purple i keep missing everyone ..  I was starting to get a complex LOL 

Lots O Love 
XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I will try very hard not to fall off! Enjoy your dinner and say hi to DH for me. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off too, need to catch up on some sleep. Night night everyone xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Pearlie, glad they have finally seen sense and have put you on BP meds that suit you on a dose that suits you.
> ...


Well, I have internet access. I am on the south coast with DD. Have been in the sea today. Yay, love it. Now I m ready for bed. This was a quick check in. Chat soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropped in to say Good Night. We watched the Olympics after I finished a good deal of ironing. Wuite the spectacle.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's great, have a wonderful holiday


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what a show!! I was so convinced we'd embarrass ourselves but I feel proud to be British this morning! Stayed up and watched it to the end, 1a.m., bit tired this morning but worth it! I used to love Paul McCartney but I think they could have left him off the end and just let the fireworks say it all!!
> ...


That is wonderful, you really do need a break from the stress of extras in the house :XD: :XD: Even though you do love them xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Probably hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Sounds irresistible, I looooooove egg & bacon dangers :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am beat we literally shopped till I dropped today...*phew*....so tired 

watch the ending last night loved the lighting of the flame awesome...watched some volleyball and rowing and will def watch the swimming tonight

I will most definatly post a pic of the bag when it is finished the material is adorable..the koi and the fans soooo pretty


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


yeah and in the process MIL locked us out of the house..luckily I had the key..son was freaked out till he found out that I had it :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Im watching the volleyball on the olympics right now , its kind of awesome , they are all so talented


it was awesome one of the few that I like to watch swimming, gymnastics and diving are the others


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


totally would love to visit and yes falling off not a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hello everyone, I am continuing with my knitting. Hope it is a wonderful day where ever you are.

Jynx - are you taking time for yourself

Pearly - are you also relaxing :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Have a lovely time there dear, hope the weather keeps fine for you!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Oh Linky, please don't test your shoulder too much, most stuff will wait a while till it heals some more, either that or just shout for help!! Keep those spirits up!! xx :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls and londy..Just been doing catch up. It's a bit dull here today but DH has gone sailing...Did i tell you all yesterday that he smashed a section of the double glazing in the porch? I'm calmer now!!!!!Him and thst ruddy strimmer. he knocks flower heads off and everything. Lifeline, I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. You were up and off before I could say have a good time....Oh deary me, how can I put in a full day for myself eh? hahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


  :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


We'd love to have you!! PV, Lifeline and I would literally show you the town!! I'm a Londoner by birth and have lived near there almost all my life but I love it and never get tired of it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Im watching the volleyball on the olympics right now , its kind of awesome , they are all so talented
> ...


I like the 'display' sports;gymnastics, diving, synchronised swimming, BMX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You SHOULD be proud of London and rightly so! I love the place too and don't live there. DH and me went many times for a weeks holiday when we were young before we had the family. We'd make the "motor show" and excuse to go and stay a week. We honeymooned in the Strand in 1969, they've poulled that hotel down now. Seriously Londy , London is a brilliant place. I think the people are friendly too....I'm proud of the Royal family too but like all families there's some that aren't quite so likeable... :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls and londy..Just been doing catch up. It's a bit dull here today but DH has gone sailing...Did i tell you all yesterday that he smashed a section of the double glazing in the porch? I'm calmer now!!!!!Him and thst ruddy strimmer. he knocks flower heads off and everything. Lifeline, I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. You were up and off before I could say have a good time....Oh deary me, how can I put in a full day for myself eh? hahaha


Morning Susan! It started off very sunny here but it has clouded over (Hmm I've just put the bedding out on the line! :roll: ) Going food shopping shortly, just popped in for a catch up, sorry to hear about the glass, double glazing too, that takes some breaking!! I didn't know your DH sailed, tell me more!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Hi Judi! I am on feather and fan scarves at the moments but when I have finished those, I am doing a couple of cardis for the baby, THEN, I'm going to have a bash at the Ashton!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


That's true and they don't care who knows it! I thought Her Maj looked a bit peaky on Friday night?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning girls and londy..Just been doing catch up. It's a bit dull here today but DH has gone sailing...Did i tell you all yesterday that he smashed a section of the double glazing in the porch? I'm calmer now!!!!!Him and thst ruddy strimmer. he knocks flower heads off and everything. Lifeline, I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. You were up and off before I could say have a good time....Oh deary me, how can I put in a full day for myself eh? hahaha
> ...


DS has a speed boat and DH loves to go out with them. There's a few men go together, But DH is only allowed to drive the boat. GS1 loves it too and sometimes ski's....I love it when DH goes. Not to just get some peace (seriously), But, it gives him something to do. Retirement and him don't mix.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I thought she looked so overwhelmed. Sometimes she is so serious. I'd have liked to see a smile from her. Like on her pageant day. I liked seeing william, harry and Ctherine. I love them. She is a lovely person and very mature. She represents out country well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Saxy* My jaws don't get numb easily either, but the Dr. does rub a swab with some deadening stuff on the surface of gum before the Novacaine and it helps a little.....
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to do as well. Had wanted to do a little outside work but am afraid that that will be too hot and tiring and still go out this evening. The gallery openings in the Design District are from noon till 9. I would prefer to go during day and be back home to relax this eve, even go to dinner with brother... Of course, G wants to go late... probably hoping to hang out after the event and party..... Not my favorite.... but he has gone to work and didn't say when he would be home so I'm clueless.
> 
> ...


*

Oh Jynx, I agree about Ali, he really looked as if he didn't know where he was. Didn't realise that was his wife, thought it was his nurse! I too think the dancing dudes in the hats looked a bit daft and they looked as if they felt daft too!! I'm so sorry about the worries you have with your mum, I've been there and it is so frustrating, hang in there kid!!*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I know what you mean about peace! I have my sewing room down the garden to run to and I do go out alone quite a lot but it would be so lovely to have the house to myself sometimes!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to hang some washing out and then do a bit of knitting. ?See you later...enjoy today. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta go now girls, the supermarket calls! Catch you later! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny France. The boys have gone off on quad bikes and motor bikes. GF and I are sitting enjoying the peace and quiet. Not seen much of the Olympics so looking forward to catching up when I get home. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hi Rebecca, Glad you are staying with us while way. I sent you a terxt just in case you weren't online. I love sea swimming. Enjoy your holiday. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from sunny France. The boys have gone off on quad bikes and motor bikes. GF and I are sitting enjoying the peace and quiet. Not seen much of the Olympics so looking forward to catching up when I get home. How is everyone today?


Hi Purple, I think you just missed them all - are you still here

Looks like you are on catchup


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


My dd competed for GB in synchronised swimming when she was younger and was Eureopean Champion in the duets. How are you today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from sunny France. The boys have gone off on quad bikes and motor bikes. GF and I are sitting enjoying the peace and quiet. Not seen much of the Olympics so looking forward to catching up when I get home. How is everyone today?
> ...


Hi Xiang, I am, was doing a bit of cruising and checking emails. How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That's true and they don't care who knows it! I thought Her Maj looked a bit peaky on Friday night?[/quote]

If I was that age and up that late I would look a bit peaky too! :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm good, just got on to have a look & spotted you. We have had a quiet day, I am basically knitting all day, to try & get this jumper completed


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


GF and I are having a quiet time. She is doing cross stitch and I am thinking about knitting, but that's as far as I've got. Expect the boys back soon and they will be wanting lunch. Think we can hear motor bikes so I'm off to feed th hoards. Catch up with you at some point. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That's true and they don't care who knows it! I thought Her Maj looked a bit peaky on Friday night?


If I was that age and up that late I would look a bit peaky too! :roll:[/quote]

Never!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


I'm fine thanks honey, ust waiting for a really heavy downpour to stop so I can get to my sewing room!! In the meantime, I am printing off the Ashton Shawl pattern, 
oo-er!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I haven't printed it off yet, but I know where it is :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Ok, bye for now xx

I'm going too now Londy - really want this jumper finished & I can nearly se the light at the end of the tunnel  :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. They say the rain is over for awhile. Didn't do much of anything yesterday. Went to the grocery for a few items, then watched Olympics off and on rest of day. About the only sports I won't watch is boxing and basketball. I am trying to get DD shawl done. I think about another foot and a half ought to do it, then to block it a bit, and decorate edges somehow. Going to make potato salad and have the ribs out thawing for dinner tonight.Talk about time flying, our youngest daughter turned 42 years old yesterday. Hard to believe time flies by so fast.I am off to make salad and hope to get back on later. Wish everyone a happy day/evening. Love Purly xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


can I ask where on the south coast?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I was really enjoying it, then my filling got mixed up and I bit on it, so half of it got thrown away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


don't you dare leave me out! I'm not far away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


DH says so would you if you'd just landed by parachute with no reserve!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. They say the rain is over for awhile. Didn't do much of anything yesterday. Went to the grocery for a few items, then watched Olympics off and on rest of day. About the only sports I won't watch is boxing and basketball. I am trying to get DD shawl done. I think about another foot and a half ought to do it, then to block it a bit, and decorate edges somehow. Going to make potato salad and have the ribs out thawing for dinner tonight.Talk about time flying, our youngest daughter turned 42 years old yesterday. Hard to believe time flies by so fast.I am off to make salad and hope to get back on later. Wish everyone a happy day/evening. Love Purly xx


My DD was 42 just before Christmas, I cannot believe she has been around that long!! The little one in NZ will be at college before we know it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


This is very true!! Hello my darling lady, how are you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Awww, never Saxy, I just assumed you'd be there!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Fine today thanks. Hope you are too. I'm still being lazy and really must pull myself together. Funny how some days you cannot believe your age, and others you just want to give in to it. PV is making me very jealous ATM, she's so energetic!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

any one here ?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

hi saxy


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

i think a new lady is coming in to join us her name is laura61 shes from northern ireland, and she was my swap buddy for july


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> hi saxy


Tammy, I'm so sorry I missed you. How are you bearing up dear girl? I've been thinking of you, did you feel the vibes?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> i think a new lady is coming in to join us her name is laura61 shes from northern ireland, and she was my swap buddy for july


If she comes with your recommendation, she will, of course, be welcomed.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you saxy. she seems a nice lady.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you saxy. she seems a nice lady.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is home from the high seas..the weather has been atrocious (sp) rotten!..Then they went into a part of the sea which was restricted to shipping. For goodness sake its a speedboat out for a picnic not a RN sunbmarine, so they got wrong for that!!!!...Anyway, I've had a day to myself and I half expected the boys to come home and sleep. They'd asked Grandad but he wasn't going up their house, he was coming straight home. I've started a Debbie Bliss Leaf Shawl. I've done 5 lines including casting o and it's taken me 4 hrs...What have you all been up to?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > hi saxy
> ...


 thank you saxy. getting there it will be a long road for the x, hes been takin of life support and is holdin his own but they still dont know how hes goin to be in the future


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is home from the high seas..the weather has been atrocious (sp) rotten!..Then they went into a part of the sea which was restricted to shipping. For goodness sake its a speedboat out for a picnic not a RN sunbmarine, so they got wrong for that!!!!...Anyway, I've had a day to myself and I half expected the boys to come home and sleep. They'd asked Grandad but he wasn't going up their house, he was coming straight home. I've started a Debbie Bliss Leaf Shawl. I've done 5 lines including casting o and it's taken me 4 hrs...What have you all been up to?


ha ha only he could end up somewere hes not meant to be. got a few hours to myself here so thot id pop in and see you all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> i think a new lady is coming in to join us her name is laura61 shes from northern ireland, and she was my swap buddy for july


That'll bve nice Tammie...Looking forward to it. I'm just catching up..


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

remember when x soninlaw was doin a night reading lesson for his ppl. private pilots linence he flew in to the wrong zone in south africa and was nearly shot down he lost his licence for a yr, lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > i think a new lady is coming in to join us her name is laura61 shes from northern ireland, and she was my swap buddy for july
> ...


geez i darent do catch up id be here a fornight. i have done a few pages tho .


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

omg i dont beleave this ive been sitting here for 2 hours asking hubbie what do you want to eat, cos he didnt want a dinner made, now hes just come in room and said go get ready we are goin out for a meal. before the girls come back with kids they took them out for a while as we are minding them later to let them go to hospital, so guess i may go as he gets huffy if i hang around bye all will try and get on tomorrow


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> remember when x soninlaw was doin a night reading lesson for his ppl. private pilots linence he flew in to the wrong zone in south africa and was nearly shot down he lost his licence for a yr, lol


OMG Tammie.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. 

Tammie, gld to see you've popped in for a while. 

I've had a relaxing day. Non done much apart from cook- nothing too strenuous, and quite a bit of knitting.

Londy I see your son has joined KP. Those are beautiful pictures of the baby. She is such a happy little sole.

Will try and get on a bit latter for a chat if anyone is on.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

watching womens beach volleyball and working on a project woo-hoo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone from France. Have been watching BBC Olympics from the pools today. Really enjoyed and GF liked the fact that France did well in the pool. How is everyone this evening. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Fine today thanks. Hope you are too. I'm still being lazy and really must pull myself together. Funny how some days you cannot believe your age, and others you just want to give in to it. PV is making me very jealous ATM, she's so energetic![/quote]

ATM she is collapsed in a heap with two cats on her lap eating knitting wool!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > i think a new lady is coming in to join us her name is laura61 shes from northern ireland, and she was my swap buddy for july
> ...


Here, here xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Is it that bad?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Missed everyone again. Going to bed now as our last full day in France tomorrow and we are going jet skiing again. We leave for home on Tuesday morning doing a bit of sight seeing on the way to get the boat in the afternoon. We arrive back in the UK around 10 pm and hopefully home by 11 am. Night nightm, lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello.
> 
> Tammie, gld to see you've popped in for a while.
> 
> ...


I don't think he's actually joined but popped in to see all the nice things that were said about his beautiful daughter!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello.
> 
> Tammie, gld to see you've popped in for a while.
> 
> ...


OK, I see what you mean now, those pictures are new to me! He's a cheeky lad!! If anyone wants to see new pics, DS has posted in Pictures under My Little Poppet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Nine pages and I printed on the backs too so I don't know what order they are in now!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


Wonderful pics and such a beautiful baby and suit too


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Spent the day shopping for a dryer ... got two baskets full of wet clothes and the dryer goes KAPOOT! grr.. 

Thanks to Binky's DH we got the floor model of the one we wanted at a great price and got it home today , now to get DH and DS to plug it in and quit playing around outside so we can get to drying LOL !

GOtta go cook some burgers the boys are starving and threatening not to work without food or the promise of it LOL !!  
Hugs and Love all !!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. They say the rain is over for awhile. Didn't do much of anything yesterday. Went to the grocery for a few items, then watched Olympics off and on rest of day. About the only sports I won't watch is boxing and basketball. I am trying to get DD shawl done. I think about another foot and a half ought to do it, then to block it a bit, and decorate edges somehow. Going to make potato salad and have the ribs out thawing for dinner tonight.Talk about time flying, our youngest daughter turned 42 years old yesterday. Hard to believe time flies by so fast.I am off to make salad and hope to get back on later. Wish everyone a happy day/evening. Love Purly xx
> ...


So true dear.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> i think a new lady is coming in to join us her name is laura61 shes from northern ireland, and she was my swap buddy for july


How lovely. She shall be most welcomed.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is home from the high seas..the weather has been atrocious (sp) rotten!..Then they went into a part of the sea which was restricted to shipping. For goodness sake its a speedboat out for a picnic not a RN sunbmarine, so they got wrong for that!!!!...Anyway, I've had a day to myself and I half expected the boys to come home and sleep. They'd asked Grandad but he wasn't going up their house, he was coming straight home. I've started a Debbie Bliss Leaf Shawl. I've done 5 lines including casting o and it's taken me 4 hrs...What have you all been up to?


Hope your hands aren't too tired from 4 hours of work on your new shawl. What type and color of yarn are you using dear??????Haven't done too much today. Made salad and made barbecued ribs and baked beans. Easy peasy to do. Also watching the games. Glad your boys weren't pulled out farther into the ocean.Happy everyone is okay.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello.
> 
> Tammie, gld to see you've popped in for a while.
> 
> ...


Glad you are relaxing and having fun. What knitting did you work on today?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> watching womens beach volleyball and working on a project woo-hoo


Seems everyone has been knitting today and watching the games. I watched the beach volleyball also. I am surprised that the ladies from Argentina, were permitted to wear bottoms that barely covered their bums etc. I know they wear bikini's but...............


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Missed everyone again. Going to bed now as our last full day in France tomorrow and we are going jet skiing again. We leave for home on Tuesday morning doing a bit of sight seeing on the way to get the boat in the afternoon. We arrive back in the UK around 10 pm and hopefully home by 11 am. Night nightm, lots of love and hugs xx


Your vacation has just flown by. It sounds like you all made beautiful memories and strengthened even more your family ties. Have a safe journey home and have a great time on the jet ski tomorrow. Mr. P and you might want to buy one when you get home????????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone have a lovely evening/ night and see you all tomorrow. Nitey nite!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> My dd competed for GB in synchronised swimming when she was younger and was Eureopean Champion in the duets. How are you today?


So,,, an entire family of overachievers... Why does that not surprise me? Glad you are having such a nice holiday because I think you will be returning to chaos with all the extra people, furniture and activity....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has a speed boat and DH loves to go out with them. There's a few men go together, But DH is only allowed to drive the boat. GS1 loves it too and sometimes ski's....I love it when DH goes. Not to just get some peace (seriously), But, it gives him something to do. Retirement and him don't mix.


Even if I do nothing at all, having the house to myself is peaceful.... When DH is home all day, nothing gets done unless I just go upstairs and ignore that he is even here. If he is home, TV is on, even when he isn't in the room. He messes up the kitchen twice as much and never picks up after himself so I feel like I'm behind before I even start. I love to listen to the quiet.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy, it must be nice to have your sewing room stand alone so you can be as messy as you want..... We looked at one house where I was going to have studio over a detatched garage but I was going to have a covered walkway between the two for just such tings as bad weather. I'm going to have to go search for your son's pictures.....

Xiang..... I have no doubt you will meet your deadline. can't wait to see it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tammie, sounds like the x is in for a long battle. While I know you want to help out, don't be wearing yourself out in the process. The girls can take turns at the hospital and babysit for each other once in awhile. It is not your job to always be the rescuer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I'm going to finish this ruffle scarf tonight. I thought brother was going to call before he left town, but he didn't. Apparently he is irritated with me because I found fault with the work done on the patio and light installation done over there. He did a lousy job of overseeing it. I sent the handyman an e-mail and told him I wasn't happy with it but haven't heard a word. After all, he has been paid so I'm sure there will be no change. Hope he at least turns up to stain it in a couple weeks....
I managed to get bro and his computer on internet last night. Unfortunately, it made it so mom's computer won't work. Not that she needs it, but we are paying for it. I spent 2 hours on phone and still don't have it fixed. He was so sure he could call his SIL and have it fixed in a few minutes.... Guess not......Oh, and mom is not happy with her teeth and wants the soonest possible appointment with the dentist...... I'll make the call and take her, but I'm not going in with her. And the fun never stops..... 

My sad news.... Don't remember if I already told you all. My BFF's 96 year old MIL had just been moved from assisted living to skilled nursing facility after having a 3 day hospital stay with pneumonia... She died Friday afternoon. It was such a fast decline... I guess when it's your time, it's your time......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LIfeline..... Love being by the sea. Have a wonderful holiday.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is home from the high seas..the weather has been atrocious (sp) rotten!..Then they went into a part of the sea which was restricted to shipping. For goodness sake its a speedboat out for a picnic not a RN sunbmarine, so they got wrong for that!!!!...


 Oooops!!!! We were in a private plane once that drifted into military air space..... We were escorted out by two very scary looking planes..... Oooops!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I fully understand that sensation of "crunch where one shouldn't be" ..... Not a very good feeling :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Is there a pattern for that scarf, or are you making it up as you go


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I'm going to finish this ruffle scarf tonight. I thought brother was going to call before he left town, but he didn't. Apparently he is irritated with me because I found fault with the work done on the patio and light installation done over there. He did a lousy job of overseeing it. I sent the handyman an e-mail and told him I wasn't happy with it but haven't heard a word. After all, he has been paid so I'm sure there will be no change. Hope he at least turns up to stain it in a couple weeks....
> I managed to get bro and his computer on internet last night. Unfortunately, it made it so mom's computer won't work. Not that she needs it, but we are paying for it. I spent 2 hours on phone and still don't have it fixed. He was so sure he could call his SIL and have it fixed in a few minutes.... Guess not......Oh, and mom is not happy with her teeth and wants the soonest possible appointment with the dentist...... I'll make the call and take her, but I'm not going in with her. And the fun never stops.....
> 
> My sad news.... Don't remember if I already told you all. My BFF's 96 year old MIL had just been moved from assisted living to skilled nursing facility after having a 3 day hospital stay with pneumonia... She died Friday afternoon. It was such a fast decline... I guess when it's your time, it's your time......


This is sad news Jynx, remember the joyous times & the rest will take care of itself. Just remember to take things as they come - and allow time for yourself xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

To anyone who is around ..... Hello .... I am just waiting for my tea (homemade pizza) to cook

Tammie - I would like to forward a welcolm to your friend, & look forward to "meeting" her. 

Lifeline - enjoy your holiday

Purple - you might need another holiday to recover from your wonderful family time :lol: :lol: 

Londy - love the photos that your son posted, gorgeous little girl - wouldn't it be great if ALL the TENA nieces & nephews could play together as they grew up

I have forgotten everything else I read, so ...... Apologies if I have missed anything xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh ...... Nearly forgot ..... I have been asked, by a lady I know, if I would make her a jumper when I have time. I will be showing her a few patterns and some different types of natural yarns - AND ........ She is aware of the possible cost :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am a bit excited :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone..It's a bit cooler here today. I've put a skirt on instead of my shallots and I've just say got it zipped up. I've got to start a diet! I'm going to see the nurse for yet another blood test at 10ish. They must have enough of it to make another human..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DS has a speed boat and DH loves to go out with them. There's a few men go together, But DH is only allowed to drive the boat. GS1 loves it too and sometimes ski's....I love it when DH goes. Not to just get some peace (seriously), But, it gives him something to do. Retirement and him don't mix.
> ...


This is exactly how I feel. He's retired from work and my workload has doubled...


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Good Morning; Evening or Wherever All - is there is an 'on your marks, get ready, go' time for the Ashton Shawl knit-in. I'm cleared of all my crafty stuff and raring to go. Hope all is well with you all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning BF...I'm not doing that shawl but most of us are...AND, going to try and do it all together....It wasn't what I wanted as my DIL has seen the pattern for the one I'm going to try and do....I'm a shawl "virgin" though.....


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning BF...I'm not doing that shawl but most of us are...AND, going to try and do it all together....It wasn't what I wanted as my DIL has seen the pattern for the one I'm going to try and do....I'm a shawl "virgin" though.....


As long as you can count, don't rush - no problem. Somethings the thought of doing something is greater than the actual doing. Bubbles


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you done much lace before? I've only done the odd bit of open work on a cardigan etc...


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Have you done much lace before? I've only done the odd bit of open work on a cardigan etc...


Did a good amount of lace knitting when I first started knitting and thought nothing of it, but can sense the 'fear' in the conversations about knitting the shawl so wonder whether I missed something all those years ago. Will find out I guess when I have another ago. I prefer fine knitting to chunky knitting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning/evening all.

I didn't get back on last night and so missed PV.

PV cannot believe it's already time for you to come home.

Susan hope the shawl is coming on well even if slowly.

Jynx, sorry to read about BFF mum.

Londy, sounds like you had quite downpour yesterday.

Xiang, how's the jumper coming on?

Purlie, you sound like you are feeling a bit better. How did your DS get on with the hurricane?

Linky, Binky, Tammie, Sharon, Saxy and anyone else I might have forgotten, hope you are all okay.

Take care all. I will come on latter and hope to chat.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning/evening all.
> 
> I didn't get back on last night and so missed PV.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a quick conversation & a mouthful ..... Hahahahaha

I have now started the second sleeve, so am on track to finish on time. On that not, I am off to add some more to the jumper xx

Have a great day, everyone xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/evening all.
> ...


Wow you were quick. I was off reading an argument else where on KP. It amuses me to read the arguments and not get involved.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Spent the day shopping for a dryer ... got two baskets full of wet clothes and the dryer goes KAPOOT! grr..
> 
> Thanks to Binky's DH we got the floor model of the one we wanted at a great price and got it home today , now to get DH and DS to plug it in and quit playing around outside so we can get to drying LOL !
> 
> ...


Dry washing, yay!! We had very heavy downpours most of the day and just got the bedding off the line in time!! Who is the gorgeous little girl modelling the gorgeous hat in your avatar?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning Londy. How are you?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Fine today thanks. Hope you are too. I'm still being lazy and really must pull myself together. Funny how some days you cannot believe your age, and others you just want to give in to it. PV is making me very jealous ATM, she's so energetic!


ATM she is collapsed in a heap with two cats on her lap eating knitting wool!!![/quote]

you or the cats?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tammie, sounds like the x is in for a long battle. While I know you want to help out, don't be wearing yourself out in the process. The girls can take turns at the hospital and babysit for each other once in awhile. It is not your job to always be the rescuer.


Dreamy, you know that's not true! It's what we all do.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh ...... Nearly forgot ..... I have been asked, by a lady I know, if I would make her a jumper when I have time. I will be showing her a few patterns and some different types of natural yarns - AND ........ She is aware of the possible cost :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am a bit excited :shock: :shock:


Don't be stupid like me.....Ask a good price and don't underestimate your beautiful knitt ing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Saxy...I've got S and B today. Been to the quacks for more blood to be taken and she says my BP is on the border line...For Gods sake!...I've never been right since I stopped smoking. I should never hav gone to the Drs in the first place.....I told the nurse (carol) that I was peed off with the place since February....Going next Monday to see DR about results then Blow ir for a game of soldiers....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Saxy...I've got S and B today. Been to the quacks for more blood to be taken and she says my BP is on the border line...For Gods sake!...I've never been right since I stopped smoking. I should never hav gone to the Drs in the first place.....I told the nurse (carol) that I was peed off with the place since February....Going next Monday to see DR about results then Blow ir for a game of soldiers....


it's the 'in' thing for doctors to worry about - BP. Ever since someone suggested the 'correct' BP was actually too high, and set it lower. And everyone over a certain age seems to be having numerous tests done on the NHS. It must be a new initiative.DH is going through hoops atm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Fine today thanks. Hope you are too. I'm still being lazy and really must pull myself together. Funny how some days you cannot believe your age, and others you just want to give in to it. PV is making me very jealous ATM, she's so energetic!
> ...


you or the cats?[/quote]

No I have just eaten a huge pizza, far to full to eat knitting wool as well, but cats are heading for my lap again. How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a damp France. It was too wet to go jet skiing!!!! So we have been out for a pizza. Delicious and huge, now trying to finish baby jumper before we leave for home tomorrow. It has taken me ages to make this jumper, have done the front at least twice and now it has come out a bit bigger than the pattern so I think I will make the sleeves a bit longer. IT WILL BE FINISHED TODAY! How is everyone? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple - you might need another holiday to recover from your wonderful family time :lol: :lol: 

Think that might be an idea. Well at least when I get home sil will be doing the cooking. And I have my pain specialist appoitment to look forward to on Friday when I will get the result of the mri scan and see what happens next. How are you Xiang xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Purple..Just come in from S and B and that bloody miserable b was there today. I come home so down in the mouth hahaha...I'm loosing the will to go...haha...We used to have such a laugh, a real knicker wetting laugh, now God she's a misery.......If I have to listen about her family or the church anymore I'll scream. hahaha....So I'm having a nice coffee aND TO ROUND IT OFF i SEEyou online so I'm happy again hahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I'm going to finish this ruffle scarf tonight. I thought brother was going to call before he left town, but he didn't. Apparently he is irritated with me because I found fault with the work done on the patio and light installation done over there. He did a lousy job of overseeing it. I sent the handyman an e-mail and told him I wasn't happy with it but haven't heard a word. After all, he has been paid so I'm sure there will be no change. Hope he at least turns up to stain it in a couple weeks....
> I managed to get bro and his computer on internet last night. Unfortunately, it made it so mom's computer won't work. Not that she needs it, but we are paying for it. I spent 2 hours on phone and still don't have it fixed. He was so sure he could call his SIL and have it fixed in a few minutes.... Guess not......Oh, and mom is not happy with her teeth and wants the soonest possible appointment with the dentist...... I'll make the call and take her, but I'm not going in with her. And the fun never stops.....
> 
> My sad news.... Don't remember if I already told you all. My BFF's 96 year old MIL had just been moved from assisted living to skilled nursing facility after having a 3 day hospital stay with pneumonia... She died Friday afternoon. It was such a fast decline... I guess when it's your time, it's your time......


Pneumonia is the end for so many seniors, including my mum who got it in hospital after they put her in a ward with norovirus so she couldn't get out of bed for a few days. She only went in for a new hip! Very sad, so sorry for your friend's loss.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi June how are you today?????? I'm having half an hour before I make the tea....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Purple..Just come in from S and B and that bloody miserable b was there today. I come home so down in the mouth hahaha...I'm loosing the will to go...haha...We used to have such a laugh, a real knicker wetting laugh, now God she's a misery.......If I have to listen about her family or the church anymore I'll scream. hahaha....So I'm having a nice coffee aND TO ROUND IT OFF i SEEyou online so I'm happy again hahaha


Hi Susan, Sorry misery guts was there, but glad you are home. I've just had a lovely pizza and ice cream to follow. But looking forward to getting back to the buterscotch - that is if gs uk hasn't eaten all of it. DD is at Wimbledon today watching Federer.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Cast on 36 sts. 1st Row Knit, 2nd Row, Purl, 3rd Row (now it gets tricky!) k2 tog x 3, yon k1 x 6, k2 tog x 3, repeat to the end. I used a whole skein and just kept going till I used it up!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi June from damp France. This time tomorrow we will be on our way to the ferry. How are you today? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Are you girls sure you haven't got my DH living with you??! It sure sounds like him!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You don't think for one minute that you'll have anything left in the house to eat do you? hahaha..When my two come down they are like vultures...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We've had the porch double glazing man on the phone with the price. I can't see what it matters because we've got to have it..£40......I'll murder DH....He is so clumsy....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You don't think for one minute that you'll have anything left in the house to eat do you? hahaha..When my two come down they are like vultures...


It's the same with gs here, he is like a bottomless pit!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi June how are you today?????? I'm having half an hour before I make the tea....


Hello my lovely, I'm fine thanks although I thought I was going to black out at Zumba today, I was so hot! We have a lot of fun though, as you sais, almost knicker-wetting!! Going to watch the lovely Tom Daley diving now, catch you soon!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had the porch double glazing man on the phone with the price. I can't see what it matters because we've got to have it..£40......I'll murder DH....He is so clumsy....


If I were you I'd go out and spend £40 on wool as well!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi June how are you today?????? I'm having half an hour before I make the tea....
> ...


I'd like to watch that too, but DSs satallite is playing up cos it's raining. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > We've had the porch double glazing man on the phone with the price. I can't see what it matters because we've got to have it..£40......I'll murder DH....He is so clumsy....
> ...


That's what I said hahahaah......I'll clag £40 in my edinburgh fund!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have missed you!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Sounds like we are all mounting up our Edinburgh funds. Think I'll be able to book the train tickets when I get back. I've missed you tooxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You can book mine if you like...hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You can book mine if you like...hahahaha


Cos I will and Shand and us lot from down south, otherwise we won't get seats together. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ps That's if the London to Edinburgh train stops at your stations!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ps That's if the London to Edinburgh train stops at your stations!!


It stops at Darlington...I get a local train to there and then get the big one.....Don't forget I'm a country girl, and a bit like a mole! haaha..I'm going to make some tea now so I'll see you later. If not, safe journey home tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ps That's if the London to Edinburgh train stops at your stations!!
> ...


That sounds ok. Will check with everyone once I am home. Enjoy your tea. I'm off to chase dogs round pond. May be catch you later. If not once I return home. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My BP's dog Tessa has had a stroke on Friday. and feels really sorry for herself. BP has her booked into kennels in a couple of weeks because she's going on a cruise. I'm going to offer to have her, but i don't know if she'll let me. Tessa was Heidi's class mate and best friend. Heidi was the boss though. hahaa. They were. the same age too... I love Tessa.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > watching womens beach volleyball and working on a project woo-hoo
> ...


yeah that was my thoughts much less the tops barely covered....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Binky how are you today? :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Binky how are you today? :lol:


Hello I am doing well tired because I have been staying up late watching the olympics

I must have missed you I was doing catch up so sorry
I need to drag myself up off this couch and go do something I never accomplish much during the olympics I do like to watch some of it :roll: :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > We've had the porch double glazing man on the phone with the price. I can't see what it matters because we've got to have it..£40......I'll murder DH....He is so clumsy....
> ...


I used to do something similar with my ex - everything he spent on smoking & alcohol - I would spend on myself & the kids ....... We used to go away a lot (without him) and had a ball. Once they started school, we would be away for as much of the holidays as we could - so we didn't see him too much, if I could help it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My BP's dog Tessa has had a stroke on Friday. and feels really sorry for herself. BP has her booked into kennels in a couple of weeks because she's going on a cruise. I'm going to offer to have her, but i don't know if she'll let me. Tessa was Heidi's class mate and best friend. Heidi was the boss though. hahaa. They were. the same age too... I love Tessa.


Is Tessa ok .... Was it only a small stroke? How has it affected her?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Binky how are you today? :lol:
> ...


Hello, are you still here or cruising around the place??


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I'm still here I was watching the women's 200..it is so addictive


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Purple - you might need another holiday to recover from your wonderful family time :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think that might be an idea. Well at least when I get home sil will be doing the cooking. And I have my pain specialist appoitment to look forward to on Friday when I will get the result of the mri scan and see what happens next. How are you Xiang xxx


Hi Purple, I am doing well. I have just reduced my pain ,eds for a little while (I keep forgetting the ones in the middle of the day, so have decided that if they are forgotten - then they aren't really needed for now. Have just got a referral to the Pain Clinic, so now need to get an appointment. Apparently they are booked out til next year, some time .... But that doesn't matter, as I have managed without them until now :roll: :roll: . Basically I just want to hear what they have to say & find out if they can teach me anything, that I am not already doing.

It is lovely here ATM .... DH & the furry kids are sleeping & I have the lounge room to myself & am not squished into a corner of the 3 seater :thumbup: :thumbup: so i am going to get a it more of the jumper done. I am hoping to block it on Wednesday morning, so that I can sew it together that afternoon & finish it off by Thursday arvo, wear it saturday. I really hope it looks ok, I had to adjust the size a little & I may have used the wrong size needles for the yarn :-( oh well ... Too late for worrying now?

And that is the end of the novel ..... Not bad for a soul of few words  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


I watch it now & then, but I have never been able to just watch the sporting events. I like to watch the opening & closing ceremonies. The most memorable for me, so far, was the Russian Opening Ceremony - you would have been too young to remember that, I think :shock: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I probably was but I like to watch some of the swimming diving gymnastics and volleyball my dad used to do gymnastics and so I like that, they are all so very talented :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


That is a very good reason to watch :thumbup: and you are right, they are all very talented :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to have to go and accomplish something

Happy Knitting!!!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am going to have to go and accomplish something
> 
> Happy Knitting!!!!
> 
> ...


Bye xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Whoops, I forgot 4th Row....Knit!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My BP's dog Tessa has had a stroke on Friday. and feels really sorry for herself. BP has her booked into kennels in a couple of weeks because she's going on a cruise. I'm going to offer to have her, but i don't know if she'll let me. Tessa was Heidi's class mate and best friend. Heidi was the boss though. hahaa. They were. the same age too... I love Tessa.


Oh that's so sad, is the dog very old?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

evening am i here alone? 
SAXY what type of wool will i need to do the shawl that the rest of the ladies are doin?. susan sorry to hear of friends dog i hate it when dogs get sick. ill be hanging around here for a while so if i dont get back to you, i will im looking on web for a few things


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

tammie52 said:


> evening am i here alone?
> SAXY what type of wool will i need to do the shawl that the rest of the ladies are doin?. susan sorry to hear of friends dog i hate it when dogs get sick. ill be hanging around here for a while so if i dont get back to you, i will im looking on web for a few things


Hello Tammie, how are you? Started looking at Shawl pattern and practising the chart; am using sock wool for the first attempt on this one before purchasing more expensive yarn for the 'real thing'.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> evening am i here alone?
> SAXY what type of wool will i need to do the shawl that the rest of the ladies are doin?. susan sorry to hear of friends dog i hate it when dogs get sick. ill be hanging around here for a while so if i dont get back to you, i will im looking on web for a few things


Evening Tammie, Just watching the swimming on the Olympics. Managed to get BBC here. How are you and yours? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Purple - you might need another holiday to recover from your wonderful family time :lol: :lol:
> ...


Hi Xiang, Let me know how you get on with the Pain Clinic, I think we could run our own pain management course! I'll catch up with you on Wednesday when I am home. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off now to watch a bit more swimming, start a sock ready to knit tomorrow and then have a shower and an early night as it will be a long day tomorrow. Will catch up with everybody on Wednesday once I am home and have found if there is any butterscotch icecream in the freezer! Lots of love and hugs to all my dear dear friends from the Loire Valley. xxx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > evening am i here alone?
> ...


sorry was not at computer was doin a few things in kitchen, after i sorted out things for hubbie on line, im doin fine thanks, im hoping to start the shawl with the rest of you, tho i cnt follow a chart pattern, so god knows how its goin to work out for me,


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off now to watch a bit more swimming, start a sock ready to knit tomorrow and then have a shower and an early night as it will be a long day tomorrow. Will catch up with everybody on Wednesday once I am home and have found if there is any butterscotch icecream in the freezer! Lots of love and hugs to all my dear dear friends from the Loire Valley. xxx


sorry to have missed you, what you like you and your ice cream you getting with drawl syptoms lol. safe journey home and chat soon hopefully . xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

looks like im alone here so will go see if washing has stopped xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan..... So sorry to hear about Tessa. I'm just about to offer the same service to my friend whose MIL just died because her dog, Ruby, just had surgery. Then again, if she is in the kennel there would be a vet available immediately if there was an emergency. Tough to know which way to go.

BP is the one thing that never seems to go wrong with me... It is never high and I can actually lower it with a little deep breathing when sitting at the Dr. Hope that yours doesn't need any medication because it seems to be the very hardest to get right..... Ask Purly or Saxy's DH, or mine. Trial and error seems to be the norm. 

As to that old biddy.... If no one comments or listens, maybe she will get the point? I would just turn to someone else and start a very different conversation. How big is the group? It is a pity to have one person spoil the whole deal.... That said, I don't go to the weekly Sr.Center gathering anymore because I overheard a gal make a derogatory comment about me and I knew I would not be comfortable there, knowing she felt that way. I also went back to work about that time and so got out of the habit. Now that I have the time to go, I'd rather stay home.... There are a couple other things I still go to and a few I would like to.... but don't really want to drive in the evening or spend the gas money.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tammie.... Good to see you have a tiny bit of time to yourself.... Can't believe you will have any trouble with a chart.... The legend is right there (and I do have to check all the time) but you do so many lacey things in crochet, you'll be able to "read" your knitting after a few rows.... 

Dh is home, need to call mom and the dryer is done. Guess that means I need to move.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off now to watch a bit more swimming, start a sock ready to knit tomorrow and then have a shower and an early night as it will be a long day tomorrow. Will catch up with everybody on Wednesday once I am home and have found if there is any butterscotch icecream in the freezer! Lots of love and hugs to all my dear dear friends from the Loire Valley. xxx


There better be right!!! 

Have a safe trip home Purple and glad that you have had a wonderful vacation, hhhmmm I need one in a bad way.....
by myself preferably


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just zipping through and trying to show what I have been up to for at least 10 or more hours every...single ...day. :roll: Can't believe I am doing this, but insanity is part of the necessary requirement to be here isn't it??

When things get really desperate what else can one do but make a trifle haha - thought I'd send some to all of you just to make up for my absence. :lol: 

Love you all just don't have much to say lately.

Well I'll try and send the pics again soon - things are not uploading.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to have you zip in anytime.... with or without pictures, but I can't wait to see....... Eyes starting to glaze over? I'm about to pull out one that has been put on back burner.... Trifle also sounds great. I've not had dinner and am starving. Always start with desert.....

Off to call mom and then finish the *LAST* ruffle scarf. Sure will be glad to see them go......


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Trying again..... well that didn't work. Just talk among yourselves. Tralala :roll: :roll:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad to have you zip in anytime.... with or without pictures, but I can't wait to see....... Eyes starting to glaze over? I'm about to pull out one that has been put on back burner.... Trifle also sounds great. I've not had dinner and am starving. Always start with desert.....
> 
> Off to call mom and then finish the *LAST* ruffle scarf. Sure will be glad to see them go......


Hello Jynx.  Hope your trials and tribulations settle soon and yes my eyes are definitely have a bit of a challenge - will soon get worse when I have do do some white on white. Could be interesting. :? Never mind - it will be done. I'm on a mission to get the thing done by mid September.

For the pics, check out here http://snailpatches.blogspot.com.au/

I know they are ok on that site.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hahahahahaha ...... Thanks ...... Hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Might get a Skype in again, when you are up to it :-D :-D


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good evening everyone, not on much today. Had alot of joint pain today. Have hunkered down on the couch, sleeping and watching the games. Won't be on much tomorrow. DH and I taking oldest GS out to lunch before he goes off to college in Ohio to get his Master"s degree. Won't see him again till we get back from Florida. Hope everything is well for everyone. Hugs all around. Purlyxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good evening everyone, not on much today. Had alot of joint pain today. Have hunkered down on the couch, sleeping and watching the games. Won't be on much tomorrow. DH and I taking oldest GS out to lunch before he goes off to college in Ohio to get his Master"s degree. Won't see him again till we get back from Florida. Hope everything is well for everyone. Hugs all around. Purlyxx


Purly, I do hope you will feel better very soon. Very gentle hugs sent to you.

I haven't done anything useful all morning and it is almost lunch time, so must go and get my needle and threads out again. Will try not to jab myself too many times - drew blood last night :shock: OUCH!!

Love to all - adding more to my wings. :lol: 
Love Smiley xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Anne, you sly devil you..... I didn't know you had a blog. You are winging right along and ALL the desserts look fabulous. I've settled for a little lemonade sorbet to cut through some of this congestion.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly.... If it's not one thing, it's another. Sorry you are aching sore today. Hope you are well rested and feeling better to enjoy lunch with GS tomorrow. 

I've accomplished next to nothing. I was going along just great doing the last of the washing and ironing... then DH came in at 2 and nothing done since.... I have made another dentist apointment for mom Wed. We have an eye Dr. tomorrow morning and then I am going to get a house cleaning quote from the gal I hired for her house..... Fingers crossed, I can afford her for a little bit.... I've also told the handiman that I want the deck step redone..... It will be interesting to see if he charges me additional...... I don't really care....I don't like the way it looks...... 

Off to finish scarf...... See you all tomorrow.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good evening everyone, not on much today. Had alot of joint pain today. Have hunkered down on the couch, sleeping and watching the games. Won't be on much tomorrow. DH and I taking oldest GS out to lunch before he goes off to college in Ohio to get his Master"s degree. Won't see him again till we get back from Florida. Hope everything is well for everyone. Hugs all around. Purlyxx


Pearly - I think my back has synchronised with your joints. I am sitting on my lounge, with my massage mat on heat & massage, while I try to finish this jumper ...... I will not give up, till I run out of time ..... So back to it now - hope you feel better soon xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone, not on much today. Had alot of joint pain today. Have hunkered down on the couch, sleeping and watching the games. Won't be on much tomorrow. DH and I taking oldest GS out to lunch before he goes off to college in Ohio to get his Master"s degree. Won't see him again till we get back from Florida. Hope everything is well for everyone. Hugs all around. Purlyxx
> ...


Needles work better in the fabric ..... Not in you :lol: :-D :lol: ;-)


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Anne, you sly devil you..... I didn't know you had a blog. You are winging right along and ALL the desserts look fabulous. I've settled for a little lemonade sorbet to cut through some of this congestion.


 :lol: It's where I can hide and show off at the same time. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Ohhh! I knew there was something more to this........now to get all those crosses in the fabric. :XD: :roll: ;-)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello everyone. Just zipping through and trying to show what I have been up to for at least 10 or more hours every...single ...day. :roll: Can't believe I am doing this, but insanity is part of the necessary requirement to be here isn't it??
> 
> When things get really desperate what else can one do but make a trifle haha - thought I'd send some to all of you just to make up for my absence. :lol:
> 
> ...


Hello Sweetpea, nice to see you! I LOVE trifle, has it got sherry in it? Pop in again soon, just to let us all know you're ok, we miss you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to have you zip in anytime.... with or without pictures, but I can't wait to see....... Eyes starting to glaze over? I'm about to pull out one that has been put on back burner.... Trifle also sounds great. I've not had dinner and am starving. Always start with desert.....
> ...


Oooh, yummy!!! Love your blog, have put in on my favourites!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a cloudy London!! Had a bit of a wobbly yesterday afternoon, was getting constant palpitations and my pulse was doing the rumba! Was still the same when I woke up but seems to have settled now. Nevertheless, I have asked the Dr to give me a call so I can ask if it needs checking out, just feel a bit drained now. :roll: 
Hope everyone else is ok and hope to catch up with you all later! xxxxxx


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello all but not sure anybody here at the moment. Have been tinkering about with Shawl pattern - may I make a suggestion for when the big knit-in starts, and that is it may be an idea to start communicating about the shawl under a separate thread (Connections Shawl?). Am thinking this will make it easier for every one to keep up with what is, or not, happening? Just a thought.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Purple - you might need another holiday to recover from your wonderful family time :lol: :lol:
> ...


It'll be fine I'm sure. don't worry.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm doing a little catch up. I only seem to be firing on 3 cylanders this morning.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > My BP's dog Tessa has had a stroke on Friday. and feels really sorry for herself. BP has her booked into kennels in a couple of weeks because she's going on a cruise. I'm going to offer to have her, but i don't know if she'll let me. Tessa was Heidi's class mate and best friend. Heidi was the boss though. hahaa. They were. the same age too... I love Tessa.
> ...


Yes, I think about 15/16. she's coming on OK now, but BP worried about the hols. I probably will end up with her. We are playing it by ear...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan..... So sorry to hear about Tessa. I'm just about to offer the same service to my friend whose MIL just died because her dog, Ruby, just had surgery. Then again, if she is in the kennel there would be a vet available immediately if there was an emergency. Tough to know which way to go.
> 
> BP is the one thing that never seems to go wrong with me... It is never high and I can actually lower it with a little deep breathing when sitting at the Dr. Hope that yours doesn't need any medication because it seems to be the very hardest to get right..... Ask Purly or Saxy's DH, or mine. Trial and error seems to be the norm.
> 
> As to that old biddy.... If no one comments or listens, maybe she will get the point? I would just turn to someone else and start a very different conversation. How big is the group? It is a pity to have one person spoil the whole deal.... That said, I don't go to the weekly Sr.Center gathering anymore because I overheard a gal make a derogatory comment about me and I knew I would not be comfortable there, knowing she felt that way. I also went back to work about that time and so got out of the habit. Now that I have the time to go, I'd rather stay home.... There are a couple other things I still go to and a few I would like to.... but don't really want to drive in the evening or spend the gas money.....


I know how you feel. If I heard them I'd lamp them.... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good evening everyone, not on much today. Had alot of joint pain today. Have hunkered down on the couch, sleeping and watching the games. Won't be on much tomorrow. DH and I taking oldest GS out to lunch before he goes off to college in Ohio to get his Master"s degree. Won't see him again till we get back from Florida. Hope everything is well for everyone. Hugs all around. Purlyxx


I'm sorry you are still hurting love....Snuggle down and relax... :wink:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy London!! Had a bit of a wobbly yesterday afternoon, was getting constant palpitations and my pulse was doing the rumba! Was still the same when I woke up but seems to have settled now. Nevertheless, I have asked the Dr to give me a call so I can ask if it needs checking out, just feel a bit drained now. :roll:
> Hope everyone else is ok and hope to catch up with you all later! xxxxxx


Oh londy I hope and am sure you're Ok. Your body's telling you to stop rushing around..Or, you've got your knickers on back to front.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> Hello all but not sure anybody here at the moment. Have been tinkering about with Shawl pattern - may I make a suggestion for when the big knit-in starts, and that is it may be an idea to start communicating about the shawl under a separate thread (Connections Shawl?). Am thinking this will make it easier for every one to keep up with what is, or not, happening? Just a thought.


Sounds like a plan......Can't see it working though because this lot aren't as sensible as me and I'm not doing it.... :roll: haha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a text from The one and onky Purple..She is on her way.......We can talk to her tomorrow....I've defrosted and browned the mincemeat for tea and forgot to take the paper of it, So, I've got mincemeat cooking away with bits of paper init...I'll not say anything to DH, He'll never notice...I've got over 60's today...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to the old biddy club...to win a tin of peas!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good evening everyone, not on much today. Had alot of joint pain today. Have hunkered down on the couch, sleeping and watching the games. Won't be on much tomorrow. DH and I taking oldest GS out to lunch before he goes off to college in Ohio to get his Master"s degree. Won't see him again till we get back from Florida. Hope everything is well for everyone. Hugs all around. Purlyxx


Take care of yourself. I hope you enjoyed your lunch with GS.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Anne, you sly devil you..... I didn't know you had a blog. You are winging right along and ALL the desserts look fabulous. I've settled for a little lemonade sorbet to cut through some of this congestion.
> ...


I enjoyed looking at what you had to share in your blog. I will put my nose in there again sometime.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy London!! Had a bit of a wobbly yesterday afternoon, was getting constant palpitations and my pulse was doing the rumba! Was still the same when I woke up but seems to have settled now. Nevertheless, I have asked the Dr to give me a call so I can ask if it needs checking out, just feel a bit drained now. :roll:
> Hope everyone else is ok and hope to catch up with you all later! xxxxxx


Londy, take care of yourself. Let us know what Dr has to say.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi there ..... Was going great guns with my jumper & was almost finished the second sleeve & found that I had cast off too many stitches at the beginning of the sleeve, so had to undo it all. Have now started it again - am still hoping to get it finished in time :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Everybody must be busy, so I will say goodnight & will catchup another time xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just come in from the "old biddy club" and I won £9.50 and a double packet of custard creams...That#s more money in the Edinburgh fund....I didn't tell you last night I don't think, but it seems BP's son is treating his mam to 2 tickets to see Lionel Richie in November so she's asked me if I'll go!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and nice Pa. I have showered and dressed and am resting up for outing with DH and GS. I am still having lots of joint aches, but will not miss this time with GS. I can be a stubborn old goat at times.GS congrats on your win at over 60's today.What is a doule packet of custard cremes. Like a cookie here in States????I am sorry to say I laughed so hard when I read your mincemeat story. You made me feel so much better. It's nice to know I am not alone doing silly things at times.Even DH was laughing, as I have, upon occasion done such as you.

Glad to hear Purple will be home today. Hope she has safe travels.

Londy, please get your doctor to give you a check up. Don't want you to have any health challenges dear.

Xiang you are certainly givimg your all in order to get your jumper completed in time. I am sorry you had to frog the 2nd sleeve. Hope all is going as it should now.

Lifeline thanks for good wishes. Hope your time away is fun and you are getting lots of rest.

Smiley I have bookmarked your Blog. Didn't know you did this. Good for you. I plan on visiting occasionally.

Jynx like I said men don't take care of things as women do.Hope the handiman does not charge more as he should have done it correctly the first time.Keeping fingers crossed so that house cleaner can be yours for awhile. Good luck with Mom's visits to dentist etc. You take care of yourself and don't get run ragged by all your responsibilities.

Hope I haven't missed anyone. I miss those who are not here lately and hope all is going well with them. Love to all. Purlyxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Forgot GS, I love Lionel Ritchie, and I know you will love his concert. He does great ones. Lucky you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley, I'm sorry I missed you but pleased you sound a bit brighter...Have you ever seen Lionel Richie? I just love his music....

Londy has the Doctor been?

Purple is crossing on the boat as we type...I do hope there's some butterscotch icecream left for her....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just come in from the "old biddy club" and I won £9.50 and a double packet of custard creams...That#s more money in the Edinburgh fund....I didn't tell you last night I don't think, but it seems BP's son is treating his mam to 2 tickets to see Lionel Richie in November so she's asked me if I'll go!!!!


All night long?!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purley, I'm sorry I missed you but pleased you sound a bit brighter...Have you ever seen Lionel Richie? I just love his music....
> 
> Londy has the Doctor been?
> 
> Purple is crossing on the boat as we type...I do hope there's some butterscotch icecream left for her....


He rang me and we had a chat, he is going to do a thyroid blood test and I have an ECG on Monday! Bugger, I'm never ill!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Purley, I'm sorry I missed you but pleased you sound a bit brighter...Have you ever seen Lionel Richie? I just love his music....
> ...


Feeling fine now, thanks all for your concern!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Purley, I'm sorry I missed you but pleased you sound a bit brighter...Have you ever seen Lionel Richie? I just love his music....
> ...


Once thee b's get hold of you you should run away quick...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi there ..... Was going great guns with my jumper & was almost finished the second sleeve & found that I had cast off too many stitches at the beginning of the sleeve, so had to undo it all. Have now started it again - am still hoping to get it finished in time :XD:


Oh no!!!

I've just discovered, having knitted 90cm of Wrap for DD that I didn't reaad instructions right at beginning and have ommited the 4 garter stitch rows to stop it from curling. I am NOT going to frog it. Not sure if I will pick up stitches on cast on row and add those rows.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just come in from the "old biddy club" and I won £9.50 and a double packet of custard creams...That#s more money in the Edinburgh fund....I didn't tell you last night I don't think, but it seems BP's son is treating his mam to 2 tickets to see Lionel Richie in November so she's asked me if I'll go!!!!


Sounds like you are having a good day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Purley, I'm sorry I missed you but pleased you sound a bit brighter...Have you ever seen Lionel Richie? I just love his music....
> ...


I hope the results are good.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just popped in. Have to go and prepare the evening meal now. Will be back latter.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there ..... Was going great guns with my jumper & was almost finished the second sleeve & found that I had cast off too many stitches at the beginning of the sleeve, so had to undo it all. Have now started it again - am still hoping to get it finished in time :XD:
> ...


I think it would be better with the edging on but it won't be hard to do as you say to add it...I haven't knitted at all today, I feel a little tired. I've still got to clear away after tea but can't get the get up and go! haha..I think it's got up and gone!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It's awfull when that get-up-and-go gets up and goes :? 
You just take it easy. 
I've been knitting every spare minute I have.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Pardon?!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello ladies  
Glad to see all of ya here .

GSusan , My get up and do got up and went with your get up and go HAHAHAHA


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have just popped in. Have to go and prepare the evening meal now. Will be back latter.


I'm back. Have just eaten. Feeling full now.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just come in from the "old biddy club" and I won £9.50 and a double packet of custard creams...That#s more money in the Edinburgh fund....I didn't tell you last night I don't think, but it seems BP's son is treating his mam to 2 tickets to see Lionel Richie in November so she's asked me if I'll go!!!!


OH ! Congrats on that !! I use to listen to him all the time ! His music is soothing , i like the softer music like that 

Congrats on winning at the "OBC" LOL !!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies
> Glad to see all of ya here .
> 
> GSusan , My get up and do got up and went with your get up and go HAHAHAHA


Hi Linky. Wondering what your get up and goes are doing together. Probably taking it easy.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I have just popped in. Have to go and prepare the evening meal now. Will be back latter.
> ...


Hiya Becca


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Are any of you still watching the Olympic games ? 
I have gotten a little caught up in it lately , I keep looking behind the interviews to see if i see anyone familiar LOL! 

Londy needs to get out there with a big ol' Tena Club sign


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


What have you been up to today? Have you been using up that lovely fabric you've been buying?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Are any of you still watching the Olympic games ?
> I have gotten a little caught up in it lately , I keep looking behind the interviews to see if i see anyone familiar LOL!
> 
> Londy needs to get out there with a big ol' Tena Club sign


I'm keeping well away. But I might watch some bits, not sure when.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:



> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Not been up to much today at all :| having a lazy lazy day


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


It's good to have a lazy day


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I havent done anything with the fabric yet , I still have to get with Marla to transfer some images to embroider and then we will go from there ... I am trying to do school stuff and PT and am getting no where with any of my stuff LOL ..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Yea lazy till 5pm today and then i have to go meet with ds's school counselor to get him out of pre-chemistry and into Chemistry 1


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yea lazy till 5pm today and then i have to go meet with ds's school counselor to get him out of pre-chemistry and into Chemistry 1


Schools in at the moment then? I assumed it was holidays all over. How old is your DS?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going now. Chat soon.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Yea lazy till 5pm today and then i have to go meet with ds's school counselor to get him out of pre-chemistry and into Chemistry 1
> ...


No he goes back the 7th , he is 15 and in his second year at high school


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm going now. Chat soon.


Im sorry , i got a phone call and got distracted for a minute ... Have a good day you , I think GSusan fell off the internet again


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I'm glad he has a bit longer before going back. Tough on you though that you have to sort things out in the holls.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going now. Chat soon.
> ...


Don't appologise. DD is wanting to check her Face Book.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Its not been too bad really , his counselor is really nice and has alot of faith in him .. he encourages him alot and seemed kind of happy to go ahead and push him forward 

Ds is eager to get back to school , he likes the structure lol ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


LOL ... I understand  Hello to the DD 
Do you have a facebook also? 
I do , but i rarely check in on it :| .....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok gotta sew up this hat to get it to Binky so we can send it off to another baby  

Happy Knitting ya'll  

Love and hugs XOXO


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Are any of you still watching the Olympic games ?
> I have gotten a little caught up in it lately , I keep looking behind the interviews to see if i see anyone familiar LOL!
> 
> Londy needs to get out there with a big ol' Tena Club sign


Nah, got myself in enough trouble on here with Tena flags! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Are any of you still watching the Olympic games ?
> I have gotten a little caught up in it lately , I keep looking behind the interviews to see if i see anyone familiar LOL!
> 
> Londy needs to get out there with a big ol' Tena Club sign


Just watched you lot trounce us into 7th place in the mens swimming freestyle relay. Michael Phelps has his 19th medal!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of you still watching the Olympic games ?
> ...


I dont keep up as much with the score as with how awesome it is to watch all of these different countries with all of these talented people !! Its so awesome


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of you still watching the Olympic games ?
> ...


But yea he and Lochte are just plain fish .. your Becky A . is a fish too


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Binky and I like watching the gymnastics because our Dad was a gymnast  He was a whiz on all those things , the parallel bars , the horse , the trampoline  

I remember him walking around on his hands when we were kids .. and us trying to copy him LOL


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning all from the chilly South. 

Londy and Pearly glad you are both a little better and hope all the tests are useful Londy. 

Pearly - I hope the pain went away enough for you to enjoy the time with your son.

GS - hope you didn't get any paper stuck between your teeth and that you enjoy your custard creams. At least they are a bit more interesting thana tin of peas. 
;-) May your get up and go find you again soon.

Lifeline - good luck with your newest knitting adventure. :thumbup: 

Linky - Ditto with your get up and go as I said to GS.

Xiang - keep on knitting, just keep knitting.......you can do it ....Aussie, Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi. That was just a little attempt at Olympic fervour (of which I have none) aimed at knitting efforts this time. :roll: I'm sure you could all create an Olympic event with your flying needles. :thumbup: 

Purple - Hope you are all refreshed and not too exhausted after all your holiday excitement and travel. My the butterscotch icecream be in full stock and in never ending supply.

You are all very welcome to visit my blog - I am very spasmodic with that as well, but I like playing on there occasionally.  

Today I am taking my girls to our very own mini Olympics day where there will be much fun and mayhem to be had. Have to go and make some crostoli (Italian biscuits) in a minute for an international dish to share. Then we are off to do some things like 3 legged races, horse races with fake horses, etc. Should be a fun day with about 25 kids aged from 4 to 16.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

patrican said:


> Morning all from the chilly South.
> 
> Londy and Pearly glad you are both a little better and hope all the tests are useful Londy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a blast !!  Have fun you  
Your little rhyme made me think of "finding Nemo" Just keep swimming just keep swimming ..... HAHA .... im such a child but i love that movie


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I think our get up and go decided to get together without us because mine has gone too!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just come in from the "old biddy club" and I won £9.50 and a double packet of custard creams...That#s more money in the Edinburgh fund....I didn't tell you last night I don't think, but it seems BP's son is treating his mam to 2 tickets to see Lionel Richie in November so she's asked me if I'll go!!!!
> ...


Everyone you meet will be dancing in the street!!   :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies
> Glad to see all of ya here .
> 
> GSusan , My get up and do got up and went with your get up and go HAHAHAHA


I did not copy this I swear I was catching up and just now saw this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like a blast !!  Have fun you  
Your little rhyme made me think of "finding Nemo" Just keep swimming just keep swimming ..... HAHA .... im such a child but i love that movie [/quote]

And you would be right on the ball!! I'm a big kid along with you.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Off into the wilds of kid olympics, crostoli cooked and my house smell like a fish and chip shop. I never deep fry anything so this was a whole new experience - joining my other half and turning woggy. I'm allowed to say that 'cos I'm married to one. :XD: Bye all with hugs, Smiley xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

going to go and watch the womens sych diving and then the swimming 

Smiley I had the same thoughts about the knitting being a sort some could make very interesting 

Hope Purple has a safe trip

Purly hope you feel better and have enjoyed lunch with your GS

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here are some pics of recent projects completed


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pics of recent projects completed


The hat & headband are both cute. Lucky girl - getting those gifts - I know you will make good use of them :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hello to all, I am not commenting on the posts today, might do that after I have blocked the jumper :XD:

So on with the knitting :shock: :mrgreen:

I don't think I have ever been this intense about anything before :?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pics of recent projects completed


Looks like you've been very busy with your stash. They are lovely.You knit some really good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pics of recent projects completed
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning all. I've to go food shopping today. That's it...no more news....haha. I was snuggled down and going to sleep by 10 last night and feel tons better for it. Purple should be on later, that's if she can find her way to her pc through the mayhem of another house inside hers hahaha...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all. I've to go food shopping today. That's it...no more news....haha. I was snuggled down and going to sleep by 10 last night and feel tons better for it. Purple should be on later, that's if she can find her way to her pc through the mayhem of another house inside hers hahaha...


I will be blocking the jumper tonight & sewing it together and finishing the bottom band tomorrow :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Once that is all done, will post a pic xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> Morning all from the chilly South.
> 
> Londy and Pearly glad you are both a little better and hope all the tests are useful Londy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of fun Anne, I hope you're joining in! :lol: 
We have the gks today and overnight, see what they want to do but I'm betting it's the beach!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope you don't outstage the bride hahaha...You might get orders to knit it...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We've got GS's on Thursday night.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all. I've to go food shopping today. That's it...no more news....haha. I was snuggled down and going to sleep by 10 last night and feel tons better for it. Purple should be on later, that's if she can find her way to her pc through the mayhem of another house inside hers hahaha...
> ...


Well done dear and in plenty of time too! We knew you could do it!! Really looking forward to pics!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hello!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Londy.....I hope the weather's ok with you to get to beach. It's very dull here today,(outsides no better either)hahahahaha,


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are some pics of recent projects completed


Wonderful stuff!!! I love to see all these pictures, if we were closer in miles, we'd all knit together so we would know what everyone was working on. The pics make me feel close to you all!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Londy.....I hope the weather's ok with you to get to beach. It's very dull here today,(outsides no better either)hahahahaha,


Hahahahaha!!! It's not quite so sunny here either Susan but last week when we went and it was very hot and sunny, we couldn't get in any of the car parks so had to go elsewhere. It's going to be 24 degs so even if it's cloudy it should be ok but without the rest of Kent descending!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta go and pick up the kids now, have a good day/night everyone, love ya!!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye Londy have a good one!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning all.
someone must of had a chat with my kids ive only got sophie today, the other two are away with a child minder.
so maybe now i can get to chat to you all, its hubbies birthday today, so sophie helped me bake him a cake bless her. 
hope every one is well. purple is back of her holidays aint she.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh dear missed londy have a nice day catch up with you soon


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning susan hows you ? its wet here think its on for the day. read bout your win good for you lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

seen the pattern for the ashton shawl got lost after the first row.lol not good with charts but i will give it a go, got some lovely wool from my swap buddy so im thinking of using that


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

think susan has fell asleep over her computer, is any one there. wakey wakey susan lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

nope ok ill go make a cuppa for sophie/me be back soon


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry Tammie, I was playing paTIENCE LIKE i'VE GOT NOTHING TO DO...(caps). You sound a bit more relaxed today too. I've got to get ready for food shopping. I hate shopping....bt I'm going to go to a garden centre and have a sandwhich or something...


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry Tammie, I was playing paTIENCE LIKE i'VE GOT NOTHING TO DO...(caps). You sound a bit more relaxed today too. I've got to get ready for food shopping. I hate shopping....bt I'm going to go to a garden centre and have a sandwhich or something...


lol thot ud fell asleep yes i am thanks 3 kids is really to much for me, . oh i hate shopping full stop but it needs to be done, yes a nice cuppa and a bite to eat now ur talking lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh forgot to ask how is hubbies head?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Whats wrong with his head????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got to go and get washed now!!!! See you soon...


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got to go and get washed now!!!! See you soon...


ok love chat soon have a nice day x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> evening am i here alone?
> SAXY what type of wool will i need to do the shawl that the rest of the ladies are doin?. susan sorry to hear of friends dog i hate it when dogs get sick. ill be hanging around here for a while so if i dont get back to you, i will im looking on web for a few things


Tammie, if you can work with a fine lace-weight wool that looks best, but any wool will actually do. I just used what I had.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy London!! Had a bit of a wobbly yesterday afternoon, was getting constant palpitations and my pulse was doing the rumba! Was still the same when I woke up but seems to have settled now. Nevertheless, I have asked the Dr to give me a call so I can ask if it needs checking out, just feel a bit drained now. :roll:
> Hope everyone else is ok and hope to catch up with you all later! xxxxxx


have you been overdoing things?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you miss me yesterday? I went to my WRAC girls meeting, then on to lunch with them. I got waylaid afterwards in the bar of the hotel we were eating in, and they forced me to sit with them. Between four of us we got through another three bottles of Chardonnay. I got home at 7.30, told DH I couldn't run him to his Jazz evening as I was p......d. He didn't turn a hair, just acted as if I did it all the time!
Had to take Benson (long-haired black and white cat, aged 11) to the vet this morning, for a full 'MOT'. He's very poorly, skin and bones, and the vet says it looks serious. The important test is a blood test, which sounds ominous. My one consolation is that he couldn't hear his heart properly because the cat was purring too loudly! He likes myvet.
Physio for me tomorrow; not looking forward to that.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Did you miss me yesterday? I went to my WRAC girls meeting, then on to lunch with them. I got waylaid afterwards in the bar of the hotel we were eating in, and they forced me to sit with them. Between four of us we got through another three bottles of Chardonnay. I got home at 7.30, told DH I couldn't run him to his Jazz evening as I was p......d. He didn't turn a hair, just acted as if I did it all the time!
> Had to take Benson (long-haired black and white cat, aged 11) to the vet this morning, for a full 'MOT'. He's very poorly, skin and bones, and the vet says it looks serious. The important test is a blood test, which sounds ominous. My one consolation is that he couldn't hear his heart properly because the cat was purring too loudly! He likes myvet.
> Physio for me tomorrow; not looking forward to that.


thanks for getting back to me reff wool. ive got two lovely balls here but im thinking will two be enuff. 
omg id of been asleep after two glasses of wine never mind share 3 bottles, but sure as long as you enjoyed yourself thats the thing, fingers crossed for 2 morrow


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Did you miss me yesterday? I went to my WRAC girls meeting, then on to lunch with them. I got waylaid afterwards in the bar of the hotel we were eating in, and they forced me to sit with them. Between four of us we got through another three bottles of Chardonnay. I got home at 7.30, told DH I couldn't run him to his Jazz evening as I was p......d. He didn't turn a hair, just acted as if I did it all the time!
> ...


2 should be enough (talking wool here, not wine!) the pattern is adaptable anyway from shawlette to shawl. If it's fine wool it will go a long way. You can always edge in something different in an emergency.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

thats true... reff the edging the wool is kingcole inspire double knitting. got it from my swap buddy in england, its lovely and soft so im goin to use that.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

if i do need more ill ask the lady if she could send me another ball and ill pay for the wool plus p/p


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> if i do need more ill ask the lady if she could send me another ball and ill pay for the wool plus p/p


that's one answer! See how it goes. DK doesn't go very far, so you may well need more.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

just had a look at the ashton shawl got my 5 sts on did the first 3 rows and im lost lol. my trial run aint goin to well here .


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > if i do need more ill ask the lady if she could send me another ball and ill pay for the wool plus p/p
> ...


hmm am thinking it might be a waste of time, read above post lol but ill try again


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

am goin to read this pattern in full then try again will pop in later


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I found it best to take it step by step. But it might make more sense to know what's coming. Don't order more wool yet.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

STEP BY STEP is right ive sat here best part of a hour and im still no futher on, guess its goin to take time for me to understand it all .lol times like this whenn i say is it worth it give me crochet any day, but i really want to do this shawl . sophie asking for a drink be back later


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> just had a look at the ashton shawl got my 5 sts on did the first 3 rows and im lost lol. my trial run aint goin to well here .


Why do tyou think I'm not doing it? hahaha...I couldn't make head nor tail f it. :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> am goin to read this pattern in full then try again will pop in later


Tammie I think the finer the yarn the better....But then what do I know :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> STEP BY STEP is right ive sat here best part of a hour and im still no futher on, guess its goin to take time for me to understand it all .lol times like this whenn i say is it worth it give me crochet any day, but i really want to do this shawl . sophie asking for a drink be back later


Just fling it in the corner with the other thing!!!!...At leaset you can crochet aswell!


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

tammie52 said:


> just had a look at the ashton shawl got my 5 sts on did the first 3 rows and im lost lol. my trial run aint goin to well here .


Hello one and all.

Tammie - i've been fiddling with the shawl for the past two days and have managed on my try out (using sock wool as it is easy to see where you are going) and managed to get to second round of chart 2. I think my main hic cup on it is forgetting to put the wool over which always happens on the second half of the pattern.

The chart muddled me until I realised that the chart shows only one half of the row and you have to repeat the chart after the centre stitch. The chart does not include the two border stitches and the centre stitch. Does this help ?


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Tammie look at the yardage required. I am using 2ply Rowan....blah lost the label but I think it is around 420 yards long.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi BF..You've made that as clear as mud hahah...I an't follow charts so i think ypou're all clever for giving it a go.....I was telling DH all about lifelines in lace knitting and I'm sure he was impressed! haha...I didn't tell him that I hadn't done one with my other lace knitting hence it all got pulled out...I may just take some plain knitting to my bed tonight if the TV's good..What's your weather like? It's windy here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm usung Debbie bliss rialto lace, sounds good eh? Not when you see what a state I'm in..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Tammie & Susan, how are you both? I have just woken, after a 2 hour sleep - so going to sew a little & chat, that is if the two of you are still here


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still here Judi, I think Tammie went to make her GD a drink and never came back..._Purple hasn't got on yet I hope there's some ice cream for her. I had 11 hours sleep last night and still could have more. How you cope on 2 hrs I'll never know.!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm usung Debbie bliss rialto lace, sounds good eh? Not when you see what a state I'm in..


Are you in SE Africa now - I wish you would tell me when you are heading south, I could have met you there  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

tammie52 said:


> STEP BY STEP is right ive sat here best part of a hour and im still no futher on, guess its goin to take time for me to understand it all .lol times like this whenn i say is it worth it give me crochet any day, but i really want to do this shawl . sophie asking for a drink be back later


1.	Knit
2.	K1; Kfb; K1 (center stitch); Kfb; k1
3.	Knit	7 stitches
Chart:
1.	K2 (border); WO; K1; WO; K1 (centre stitch); WO; K1; WO; K2 (border)
2.	K2; P to last 2 stitches; K2
3.	K2; WO; K3; WO; K1 (centre stitch); WO; K3; WO; K2

The border and centre stitch are not shown on the chart.

Hope this doesn't cause more confusion. Once you get into it, it is quite simple, says she having unravelled it a number of times.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

one day I might suprise you!!!!!


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I'm usung Debbie bliss rialto lace, sounds good eh? Not when you see what a state I'm in..


Like Debbie Bliss - have several of her books.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

BF... that's nice of you to do that for Tammie.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm still here Judi, I think Tammie went to make her GD a drink and never came back..._Purple hasn't got on yet I hope there's some ice cream for her. I had 11 hours sleep last night and still could have more. How you cope on 2 hrs I'll never know.!!!


Just practice - I get uncomfortable (either with pain or being too hot), then I just stay up until my body is ready to behave again. What are you going to make with the Debbie bliss rialto lace?

I have 2 balls of Bella Baby "Spoil" - it is one of those eyelash yarns & is so soft. My MIL gave it to me & I am going to make a little "blankie" for my little poppet, so that she will, hopefully stop destroying her mothers hair - she rubs it between her fingers as she is going to sleep


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> BF... that's nice of you to do that for Tammie.


I'm a very nice person!


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Am now off to see the wizard. bye for now


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm usung Debbie bliss rialto lace, sounds good eh? Not when you see what a state I'm in..
> ...


Debbie Bliss books are cheaper off ebay hahaha..and Amazon. I've got a few off ebay. the last one I got was at LYS and it cost me £11. then I realised I could have got in from amazon for £6. I was cross, and it didn't help when I pulled it all out. So the one I'm going to TRY and do, starts off with 491 stitches and decreases every pattern.....I really do have to have silence though.....I used to be able to knit anything at one time, but, I don't know, things seem harde these days. The mind doesn't seem to work like it used to.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm still here Judi, I think Tammie went to make her GD a drink and never came back..._Purple hasn't got on yet I hope there's some ice cream for her. I had 11 hours sleep last night and still could have more. How you cope on 2 hrs I'll never know.!!!


I'm not sure if Purple will be on tonight ...... I think she said she wouldn't be getting home until about 11, she will possibly be exhausted


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purples home!. She was getting home late last night.I had a text saying she's had a good crossing. I bet the ferry was very tame in the sea after jet skiing!!!!I hope she's not suffering for it now!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


What sort of patterns are in her books - I haven't seen any of them, but I won't be buying anymore books either, I have enough patterns to keep me going .. Hehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purples home!. She was getting home late last night.I had a text saying she's had a good crossing. I bet the ferry was very tame in the sea after jet skiing!!!!I hope she's not suffering for it now!


I am forgetting which day you are on now :shock: 
Hopefully she is just catching up with DD& her family


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Debbie bliss has all sorts of patterns, adults, children, lace....Beautiful stuff....I thought it was expensive but this Rialto is only £5+ for 50 grams and it's so fine and light that it only takes 3 balls for a cardigan or a shawl.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Debbie bliss has all sorts of patterns, adults, children, lace....Beautiful stuff....I thought it was expensive but this Rialto is only £5+ for 50 grams and it's so fine and light that it only takes 3 balls for a cardigan or a shawl.


I just had a look at some of her patterns & they do look good. Might have to check out the yarn - is it an English brand


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Debbie bliss has all sorts of patterns, adults, children, lace....Beautiful stuff....I thought it was expensive but this Rialto is only £5+ for 50 grams and it's so fine and light that it only takes 3 balls for a cardigan or a shawl.


Susan when you make adult items, do you block them before wearing, or only certain ones


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I never even press them to be honest. I think it flattens them. there's very few I would block or press....Especially you are doing it in alpaca aren't you????Just look at it, seriously, and think of NOT pressing....or blocking....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I never even press them to be honest. I think it flattens them. there's very few I would block or press....Especially you are doing it in alpaca aren't you????Just look at it, seriously, and think of NOT pressing....or blocking....


I won't be pressing it, I was going to steam it, but it sounds like too much hard work. My mum never blocked hers & they always looked good


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just been checking out the new season things on the Debbie Bliss FB page & I might have to get the new magazine - just for a look, mind :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I always thibnk it akes the life out of the fibre....BUT, each to their own...Ask purple when she comes on. DH has just gone for a lottery ticket. It's the first time I've known him do that! He must be feeling lucky...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm only staying on another 20 mins because I'm going to watch the news and do a bit of knitting. I've not knitted since Monday. I was too tired last night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going now Judi...Will see you later. If not, then tomorrow. We have boys from tea time tomorrow, then they are off on their hols with mam and dad.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Google craftsy and then put lace shawls. they've got some beautiful patterns..........


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
Think I might get p.....ed again!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Google craftsy and then put lace shawls. they've got some beautiful patterns..........


too many - I want to do them all!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello who is home ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> Think I might get p.....ed again!


I am having a rough time getting rid of the flea's on Ali too  Is Advocate the pill? I am thinking of trying the pill for him .
Hope that kitty feels better soon


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi BF..You've made that as clear as mud hahah...I an't follow charts so i think ypou're all clever for giving it a go.....I was telling DH all about lifelines in lace knitting and I'm sure he was impressed! haha...I didn't tell him that I hadn't done one with my other lace knitting hence it all got pulled out...I may just take some plain knitting to my bed tonight if the TV's good..What's your weather like? It's windy here.


I think its silly the way it is charted and written , it should just be written out ... I told Binky i might just take the time and write it all out before we give it a go LOL ...It will make more sense if it is just written form :|


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> ...


Hello, I am for now - I might sew my jumper together while I am awake, then do the base band in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


HI , I just sent you a message LOL !


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi BF..You've made that as clear as mud hahah...I an't follow charts so i think ypou're all clever for giving it a go.....I was telling DH all about lifelines in lace knitting and I'm sure he was impressed! haha...I didn't tell him that I hadn't done one with my other lace knitting hence it all got pulled out...I may just take some plain knitting to my bed tonight if the TV's good..What's your weather like? It's windy here.
> ...


I think that you need to be able to read in pictures, to be able to read a chart. I have problems with the written patterns, cos I get muddled with the words :?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I cant wait to see a picture of the jumper  I bet it is gorgeous ... I am getting ready to start the sleeves on DS's sweater , and then some embroidered dragonfly's .. well ... im gonna attempt them lol .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I can read them , but i dont like it when they are incomplete , like it says .. the ends and the center are not shown and then you repeat for the other side ... if the chart showed ALL the stitches i would be fine :|


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I cant wait to see a picture of the jumper  I bet it is gorgeous ... I am getting ready to start the sleeves on DS's sweater , and then some embroidered dragonfly's .. well ... im gonna attempt them lol .


Have you ever blocked a jumper?

Hehe ... I wrote this, then forgot to post it :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I know, I answered it ... haha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I cant wait to see a picture of the jumper  I bet it is gorgeous ... I am getting ready to start the sleeves on DS's sweater , and then some embroidered dragonfly's .. well ... im gonna attempt them lol .
> ...


kind of .. yea i guess .. i washed one that i didnt make ..ds's is my first adult one , and then rolled it in a towel and then shaped it and pinned it .. does that count lol ?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going now Judi...Will see you later. If not, then tomorrow. We have boys from tea time tomorrow, then they are off on their hols with mam and dad.


Sorry Susan, I got sidetracked :|


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I just got a text that Binky's dreamz needles just got to her house  We ordered them July 3rd !
She is all happy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Ah .... I haven't looked at the pattern yet, I might just do a different one - idk, will need to look at it properly first


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Im going to look at similar patterns and see what i find too . 
I like the Ashton and so does Lisa , she brought it to me months ago and said she was going to try it and couldnt do it and wanted me to do it and then show her LOL ... but i havent had a chance to get to it yet .. we did both buy some really pretty yarn for it the other day ......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I just got a text that Binky's dreamz needles just got to her house  We ordered them July 3rd !
> She is all happy


I would think she would be almost delerious with her gorgeous present - you are a wonderful sister. Was that part of the present also.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Im still a newbie simpleton , i like it to say all in one place .."do this" and im good  haha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a text that Binky's dreamz needles just got to her house  We ordered them July 3rd !
> ...


yea  
She has been there for me soooooo much the past .... hmm , my whole LIFE lol ..
I am trying to pay her back some in kindness when i can  She gives so much and never asks for anything in return , she is such a wonderful sister .. a few needles and yarn doesn't quite cover it , but if i make her happy for a day then YAY


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a family of magpies warbling in the trees across the road - it is such a beautiful sound, but I think they have their days & nights mixed up - it is 2:40am & they should still be sleeping.

Speaking of which - I might need to go back to bed soon, it is getting a bit cold & my fingers & toes are like blocks of ice - they are too cold to do the stitching for now, can't feel what I am doing


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have a family of magpies warbling in the trees across the road - it is such a beautiful sound, but I think they have their days & nights mixed up - it is 2:40am & they should still be sleeping.
> 
> Speaking of which - I might need to go back to bed soon, it is getting a bit cold & my fingers & toes are like blocks of ice - they are too cold to do the stitching for now, can't feel what I am doing


Its 1:19 pm here and i am doing laundry getting ready for PT .. and it is HOT out :|
If you can get some sleep you should go for it MommaJ


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

The TV has the women's water polo on right now , i might watch a bit and work on DS's sweater while i wait for my clothes to dry


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I haven't actually made any lace items yet, if I am knitting for myself, I would only make jumpers & shirts, but some of my girls like the shawls and the others like the shrugs - so I will be making some of those, just have to find the right ones for them


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


The only lace i have done is doilies .. :|
But i am gonna attempt one with Lisa


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> The TV has the women's water polo on right now , i might watch a bit and work on DS's sweater while i wait for my clothes to dry


Ok, it is way too cold now - so I am off to get warm again & hopefully sleep :shock: :shock: :shock:

Bye for now & stay well

Have missed not chatting over the past fortnight :XD: :XD:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

correction .. the doilies were crochet lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > The TV has the women's water polo on right now , i might watch a bit and work on DS's sweater while i wait for my clothes to dry
> ...


Have missed you too .. Sleep well MJ ...Love ya  
Snuggle up and stay warm  
XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I am just waiting on some yarn from Canada, so I can do the lace jumper that I started before - I know how to do that pattern now. I am also waiting for another pattern & yarn from California - wish they would hurry up & get here :-( good night now - I am really going this time xoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Goodnight  talk to you again soon !!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening! Anybody......I've watched the news and still feel tired to knit. I've done a few lunes. I think I'll go lie on my bed. Do you think I'm getting lazier? One thing I am getting is fatter. So much for giving up the smokes. i can't get this skirt fastened today. I'm well into a size 18 now. BUT...it's 6mths this weekend since I gave up the smokes. I'm so pleased and proud.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > STEP BY STEP is right ive sat here best part of a hour and im still no futher on, guess its goin to take time for me to understand it all .lol times like this whenn i say is it worth it give me crochet any day, but i really want to do this shawl . sophie asking for a drink be back later
> ...


thank you for that. ill try again, this will be my 3rd time got rid of sophie and tryed again. but it didnt work out. hubbie just said im sure it will go in corner b4 the night is out, lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening! Anybody......I've watched the news and still feel tired to knit. I've done a few lunes. I think I'll go lie on my bed. Do you think I'm getting lazier? One thing I am getting is fatter. So much for giving up the smokes. i can't get this skirt fastened today. I'm well into a size 18 now. BUT...it's 6mths this weekend since I gave up the smokes. I'm so pleased and proud.


dont seem that long does it, as far as the weight thing goin. im with you ive put on a stone from i come back from york, will have to get it off b4 my holidays lol.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh looks like ive missed every one . oh well ill go try this again. 3rd time lucky ehh not holding my breath tho.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

tammie52 said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > tammie52 said:
> ...


Once you get into it, it is really straight forward, believe it or not. There are not many variations; as said, I get into trouble when forgetting to wo usually on the second half of the chart.

Have managed to get to the second chart on the 'real thing' but rushed to the kitchen, caught my feet in the yarn and pulled the stitches off. Off I go again but it will have to wait now until tomorrow. I estimate a finish date of 2020.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It's so nice to be home again. We had a good drive up to the ferry, a good crossing and were first off the boat and home by 10.15.
Woken bright and early by the grandchildren piling into bed with us with loads of questions and stories of what they have been up to.
Little Madam helped my do the unpacking and washing this morning and then this afternoon Mr P and I took her swimming while GS went to a birthday party. SIL had kept me plied with wine and we have just had dinner followed by BUTTERSCOTCH ICECREAM!
Now, how is everyone today? xx


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello PurpleV have you been away.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> oh looks like ive missed every one . oh well ill go try this again. 3rd time lucky ehh not holding my breath tho.


Hi Honey, I'm here and watching the swimming on TV How are you and yours? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> Hello PurpleV have you been away.


Hi, Yes I have been staying with my son in France. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Once you get into it, it is really straight forward, believe it or not. There are not many variations; as said, I get into trouble when forgetting to wo usually on the second half of the chart.

Have managed to get to the second chart on the 'real thing' but rushed to the kitchen, caught my feet in the yarn and pulled the stitches off. Off I go again but it will have to wait now until tomorrow. I estimate a finish date of 2020.[/quote]

Well if you estimate finishing in 2020 I could be a long way behind you! It's taken me a fortnight and a lot of ripping to make a very simple baby jumper!! Oh and two odd socks that were supposed to be a pair.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Hello PurpleV have you been away.
> ...


I'm good thank you. Been getting annoyed at my feet for pulling all my stitches from the shawl but heyho, start again and see if I get past 2 x second chart. Where in France were you staying.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> Once you get into it, it is really straight forward, believe it or not. There are not many variations; as said, I get into trouble when forgetting to wo usually on the second half of the chart.
> 
> Have managed to get to the second chart on the 'real thing' but rushed to the kitchen, caught my feet in the yarn and pulled the stitches off. Off I go again but it will have to wait now until tomorrow. I estimate a finish date of 2020.


Well if you estimate finishing in 2020 I could be a long way behind you! It's taken me a fortnight and a lot of ripping to make a very simple baby jumper!! Oh and two odd socks that were supposed to be a pair.[/quote]

Odd socks are extremely fashionable especially if they both fit the left foot.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a story to write. Back soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Once you get into it, it is really straight forward, believe it or not. There are not many variations; as said, I get into trouble when forgetting to wo usually on the second half of the chart.
> ...


Odd socks are extremely fashionable especially if they both fit the left foot.[/quote]

No the socks are different sizes as I missed out a bit of the pattern on one. Concerntration is not good at the moment - and I think I could do an Ashton shawl! I am going to have Saxy holding my right hand and Rebecca my left if I am going to stand any chance at all. DS lives in the Loire Valley.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


No I don't have FB. I used to, but came off. I didn't like it very much at all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No the socks are different sizes as I missed out a bit of the pattern on one. Concerntration is not good at the moment - and I think I could do an Ashton shawl! I am going to have Saxy holding my right hand and Rebecca my left if I am going to stand any chance at all. DS lives in the Loire Valley.[/quote]

I feel really useful with a comment like that. Thank you.
Now reading and writing that I feel very emotional. I think I'm a bit down. Knitting is the only thing I've got that no one else (here, in this house) knows about better than me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Rebecca, How are you this evening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I feel really useful with a comment like that. Thank you.
Now reading and writing that I feel very emotional. I think I'm a bit down. Knitting is the only thing I've got that no one else (here, in this house) knows about better than me.[/quote]

Don't feel down. I' m home now and we must have another get together and I will show you how to crochet if you show me how to get my head round ths Ashton shawl, I am desperate need of help!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> morning all.
> someone must of had a chat with my kids ive only got sophie today, the other two are away with a child minder.
> so maybe now i can get to chat to you all, its hubbies birthday today, so sophie helped me bake him a cake bless her.
> hope every one is well. purple is back of her holidays aint she.


Happy Birthday Mr Tammie.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I feel really useful with a comment like that. Thank you.
> Now reading and writing that I feel very emotional. I think I'm a bit down. Knitting is the only thing I've got that no one else (here, in this house) knows about better than me.


Don't feel down. I' m home now and we must have another get together and I will show you how to crochet if you show me how to get my head round ths Ashton shawl, I am desperate need of help!!![/quote]

Yay! Defininatly be glad to get together and show you how to do the Ashton. Sorry about that little emotional out burst.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > morning all.
> ...


And happy Birthday Mr T from me too. Yes Tammie - I'm back!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I feel really useful with a comment like that. Thank you.
> ...


Yay! Defininatly be glad to get together and show you how to do the Ashton. Sorry about that little emotional out burst.[/quote]

Don't apologise, we are all hear for one another and at least we all apprerciate what it is to be able to do such lovely knitting as your shawl.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Don't apologise, we are all hear for one another and at least we all apprerciate what it is to be able to do such lovely knitting as your shawl.[/quote]

:-D :-D :-D THANK YOU


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My SIL is going to print of the ashton shawl pattern for me. When I feel strong enough I will try and read the pattern, but I may need several glasses of wine first!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> My SIL is going to print of the ashton shawl pattern for me. When I feel strong enough I will try and read the pattern, but I may need several glasses of wine first!!


Drink plenty. It helps to do it in a blurrrrrr :shock: :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > My SIL is going to print of the ashton shawl pattern for me. When I feel strong enough I will try and read the pattern, but I may need several glasses of wine first!!
> ...


I shall take you at your word!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Great :roll: :roll: :roll:

Where did you sail(?) from/to. We can see ferries to/from Calais/Dover and Bolougne/Dover from the house we are staying in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off now going to do a simple bit of sock knitting before I hit the sack. GKs have promised me breakfast in bed tomorrow! Have a good day/evening/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> Think I might get p.....ed again!


Is Advocate an alcoholic drink? Is that the only thing that will keep the fleas away? We are having a really big flea problem with our bloomin' cat.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


We do the Portsmouth to Caen route as it's only an hour's drive this side and three in France. I can't do much longer in a car. It's a nice 6 hr crossing and we always have a cabin so I can rest during the crossing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off now going to do a simple bit of sock knitting before I hit the sack. GKs have promised me breakfast in bed tomorrow! Have a good day/evening/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xx


Have a good sleep.

Chat soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> ...


I think I used to use Frontline drops on the back of the neck for our cat and he didn't have fleas. That was a few years ago now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Only asked 'cause I could have been waving to you :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off now going to do a simple bit of sock knitting before I hit the sack. GKs have promised me breakfast in bed tomorrow! Have a good day/evening/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xx
> ...


Thanks Rebecca, and you too. Love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


He's been dosed up and some and still a BIG problem.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I did wave but it was to some sailors on a ship in Portsmouth!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hope you can get it sorted. Night night xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I am so cold at the moment think I will go step outside for a few minutes before the swimming comes on tonight.

Hope everyone is doing well and Purple welcome home glad you had a safe trip.

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening! Anybody......I've watched the news and still feel tired to knit. I've done a few lunes. I think I'll go lie on my bed. Do you think I'm getting lazier? One thing I am getting is fatter. So much for giving up the smokes. i can't get this skirt fastened today. I'm well into a size 18 now. BUT...it's 6mths this weekend since I gave up the smokes. I'm so pleased and proud.


That is wonderful - once your body has really settled down, you might find that the extra weight will go again xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> ...


Many years ago I had a huge flea problem with my dogs. Then I found that the fleas had taken up residence in the soil around my house - so I doused the entire yard & all through the house with flea powder (took a huge number of containers), repeated it after 3 months & I never saw another flea in the house , yard or on the dogs again - while I was in that house. Not sure if you it would be dry enough for you to do that, though.

:shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> ...


ADVOCAATE (sp) is the alcoholic drink, used in Fluffy Ducks - very nice, although I haven't had one in years - I now like my duck roasted, or Chinese style :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcolm back Purple, now you need to relax for a while. 

I am now just starting the bottom band of my jumper, hopefully posting photos tonight :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.


Polly .... That is such a lot of unfortunate things to happen to one family - you must be due for some good fortune now, surely

Very sad to hear about your cat :-(


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


 :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.


It sounds like things are not much fun for you at the moment. (((((((HUG)))))))


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning all of you...I've just got up although I've been awake since 9am. they are resurfacing (again) the road that is near us and I'm sure they neer made that much noise when they blized London.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had breakfast in bed! Utter luxury. Now going shopping with the girls. But just had to check in to see if you are all ok? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am so cold at the moment think I will go step outside for a few minutes before the swimming comes on tonight.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lisa, glad to be back. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly wrote:
I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.

Thinking of you Polly, hope things get better for you soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to have to go qas Little Madam is emptying my wardrobe trying to decide what I am going to wear! I'd better go and help otherwise I will be going out in a party frock. Catcvh you all later. xxx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello my lovelies!!!! I am alive, did you think for one moment I would leave you in peace for much longer!!!!! I have been soooo busy, bum has hardly been on a seat!! Any way, how are you all?? I have missed you. I n due course I will give you my news & put up pix. Love Hugs & Cuddles. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning bonny lass!!!!! Nice to be home? You enjoy your day with the children. Might see you later, although I've got ours from tea time tonight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> ...


If I had fleas I wouldn't mind an advocar


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Now then Jolly, It certainly wasn't your day was it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello my lovelies!!!! I am alive, did you think for one moment I would leave you in peace for much longer!!!!! I have been soooo busy, bum has hardly been on a seat!! Any way, how are you all?? I have missed you. I n due course I will give you my news & put up pix. Love Hugs & Cuddles. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning Ann.. Do I know you?    hahaha..Glad you've come back to see us. we miss you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello my lovelies!!!! I am alive, did you think for one moment I would leave you in peace for much longer!!!!! I have been soooo busy, bum has hardly been on a seat!! Any way, how are you all?? I have missed you. I n due course I will give you my news & put up pix. Love Hugs & Cuddles. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hello, nice to see you again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning Susan. Are you still here?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still here, I've been reading my e-mails, it's either feast or famine...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm still here, I've been reading my e-mails, it's either feast or famine...


Yep, I feel the same. Mind you I put most of my my emails in the bin.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, it looks like another day has dawned where he is going to aggravate me by sitting on the couch...I'm going to get ready and put some washing out. Have a good day all of you, have a good day!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I could be back about 11 ish maybe!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still here, I've been reading my e-mails, it's either feast or famine...
> ...


That's because I get a lot of rubbish. I read and reply to the ones from my special Connections friends.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, it looks like another day has dawned where he is going to aggravate me by sitting on the couch...I'm going to get ready and put some washing out. Have a good day all of you, have a good day!!!!


You have a good day too. I'll be out soon too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I could be back about 11 ish maybe!


I'll be back much latter.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello my lovelies!!!! I am alive, did you think for one moment I would leave you in peace for much longer!!!!! I have been soooo busy, bum has hardly been on a seat!! Any way, how are you all?? I have missed you. I n due course I will give you my news & put up pix. Love Hugs & Cuddles. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Wow ..... Hello stranger ..... How are you, good to see you again


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > Hello my lovelies!!!! I am alive, did you think for one moment I would leave you in peace for much longer!!!!! I have been soooo busy, bum has hardly been on a seat!! Any way, how are you all?? I have missed you. I n due course I will give you my news & put up pix. Love Hugs & Cuddles. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


I'm fine thanks,just too busy, I must stop doing so many things! xxx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning all. 
woke up to a lovely surprise this morning. went in to kitchen to make breakfast and on board there was a note from hubbie, it read seeing as you dont have the kids till 6 tonight take this £100 pound and go pamper yourself next door then take shirley out for lunch. theres a new shop opened next door that does nails hair eyebrows eyelashes like a beauty shop. so i done all my housework, had a shower went in next door, had my eyebrows waxes and tinted, false eyelashes then got them tinted, and got nails done, kids goin to think im goin threw a mid life crisis wen they see me later but i dont care. i loved it. lunch later with shirley in town, will buy hubbie a big bar of chocolate to thank him, hes the best hubbie in the world. tho saying that, he will think ive gone mad, he knows about nails as i get them done all the time but the rest is a one off.lol
gemma at hospital with sophie today to see wot there goin to do with her birth mark on her neck as it give her a bit of trouble when she was in spain the other week. 
there dad is still the same no change. one day at a time is all they can tell the kids.
hope every one is well.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning nana yes im like you doin to much, but hey it has to be done dont it lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning susan hows you today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow Tammie, you lucky lucky girl. Mine went down the shop for a lottery ticket yesterday and once again he never thought to buy me anything. Moaned a bit in the garden centre because I was going to look at the yarn.You wouldn't think I used to work longer hours than him. when I say, "you never think to buy me a bag of sweets" he says, You can have what you want.....As if I'm asking him for permission. Can you tell, he's getting on my t***s today????


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wow Tammie, you lucky lucky girl. Mine went down the shop for a lottery ticket yesterday and once again he never thought to buy me anything. Moaned a bit in the garden centre because I was going to look at the yarn.You wouldn't think I used to work longer hours than him. when I say, "you never think to buy me a bag of sweets" he says, You can have what you want.....As if I'm asking him for permission. Can you tell, he's getting on my t***s today????


lol just a bit. here i shouldnt laugh mine is off for 2 days and he will have my head away bad enuff with 3 kids then he butts in. but yes im so lucky he knows the stress ive been under this last few weeks so hes trying to help bless him,


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

i cnt complain tho cos he does buy me all the time when hes out even if it is just a bag of crisps, but now in stead of crisps he comes in with a bag of peas you know the ones in the shell. i love them lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

ive got a cute we pressie for you ill send it on over weekend you will love it, i thought i know who will love these so it might be mon/tues by the time you get it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> ive got a cute we pressie for you ill send it on over weekend you will love it, i thought i know who will love these so it might be mon/tues by the time you get it


AW Tammie....I daren't say anything to you, because you always want to GIVE...You have a gorgeous nature... I'm pm'ing you..


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > ive got a cute we pressie for you ill send it on over weekend you will love it, i thought i know who will love these so it might be mon/tues by the time you get it
> ...


 aw thank you love ok bout pm


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

sent you a pm susan


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

have you tryed spraying lavender oil on you pillows i find that helps me, and if it dont work sure its makes the bed smell nice.lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

dont laugh but ive just found a lady on line who will do a black bag of ironing for me at a cost of 12 pound happy days i hate ironing lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> dont laugh but ive just found a lady on line who will do a black bag of ironing for me at a cost of 12 pound happy days i hate ironing lol


Does she travel to England? I could get a lot in a bag for £12...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> dont laugh but ive just found a lady on line who will do a black bag of ironing for me at a cost of 12 pound happy days i hate ironing lol


Can I send mine over too? Hi Tammie how you doing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello my lovelies!!!! I am alive, did you think for one moment I would leave you in peace for much longer!!!!! I have been soooo busy, bum has hardly been on a seat!! Any way, how are you all?? I have missed you. I n due course I will give you my news & put up pix. Love Hugs & Cuddles. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi McP, How are you. I've booked our tickets for Alli Pally. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Is that the knitting craft that comes to Harrogate???


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got back in from shopping and it's started pouring with rain. How about that for good timing. Little Madam wouldn't let me buy a new waterproof. It was purple so she said I could have any colour I liked so I said purple so she said NO! Might have to snrak back to the shop without her. DD hopes to exchange on their house they are buying today and hopes to move on 31 August. So fingers crossed. How is everyone this afternoon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is that the knitting craft that comes to Harrogate???


Yes it is.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

That's great news about the new house isn't it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That's great news about the new house isn't it?


Yes, it's just before they go back to school. So it will be all hands to the mill at that week end.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry gemma came in there lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just got back in from shopping and it's started pouring with rain. How about that for good timing. Little Madam wouldn't let me buy a new waterproof. It was purple so she said I could have any colour I liked so I said purple so she said NO! Might have to snrak back to the shop without her. DD hopes to exchange on their house they are buying today and hopes to move on 31 August. So fingers crossed. How is everyone this afternoon. xx


morning purple nice to have you back lol you settled in yet


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back in from shopping and it's started pouring with rain. How about that for good timing. Little Madam wouldn't let me buy a new waterproof. It was purple so she said I could have any colour I liked so I said purple so she said NO! Might have to snrak back to the shop without her. DD hopes to exchange on their house they are buying today and hopes to move on 31 August. So fingers crossed. How is everyone this afternoon. xx
> ...


Yes it's nice to ber back and got brought breakfast in bed this morning by the gks.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

just a quick in and out with gemma this morning shes off to work now, sophie has to go back in 6 months to see doctor theres not much they can do at min its in a bad place right on a vien on the side of her nexk, they dont wana operate as shes only 7 and there are risks with that operation. so its just me and sophie till 6, goin out soon for lunch with shirley in to town .


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


awww bless them. good for you nothing like breakfast to start the day off lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> just a quick in and out with gemma this morning shes off to work now, sophie has to go back in 6 months to see doctor theres not much they can do at min its in a bad place right on a vien on the side of her nexk, they dont wana operate as shes only 7 and there are risks with that operation. so its just me and sophie till 6, goin out soon for lunch with shirley in to town .


GS2 was born with a "jelly bean" mark on his arm and a big strawberry mark next to his eye. they said it could disappear by the time he was 5 and it did. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > just a quick in and out with gemma this morning shes off to work now, sophie has to go back in 6 months to see doctor theres not much they can do at min its in a bad place right on a vien on the side of her nexk, they dont wana operate as shes only 7 and there are risks with that operation. so its just me and sophie till 6, goin out soon for lunch with shirley in to town .
> ...


DD had a couple too and they also disappeared.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

omg shes only in door and shes asking whats for lunch nanny. may go and get shirley to go out, was nice chatting with you lot , will try and get back later have a nice day all bye xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to have to go and get Mr P ssome lunch as he has to take the car to the garage as we developed a kerthunk while in France.Have a good afternoon everyone, hope to catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > tammie52 said:
> ...


my brother was born with a strawberry mark on his nipple but as he grew it faded , we used to say oh the girls will love you when you get older lol


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

really goin now bye all xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going too. I'll watch the news and then go for boys...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> ...


like I said, cat fleas are becoming resistant to flea killer. Advocate is the new best thing, and only available on prescriptiion from the vet. I'm just hoping it works on mine, as he is quite ill, and it may be due to flea bites.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > just collected the cat from the vet. Not kidney or liver or Leukemia or Aids. He is very anaemic and has a high white blood count, so there's an infection. Vet thinks it might be because I'm having a job keeping him flea free. Apparently they're becoming resistant, and the only thing that works is Advocate. Who knew. He's had yet another blood test, which has gone off somewhere and I have to wait for results til tomorrow night or Friday. Quicker than the NHS then!
> ...


Advocat without the e is the alcoholic drink.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

or Advocaate as siad by someone else earlier.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.


what times you are having. You must be overdue for some good luck by now, surely. I wish you loads.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> Hello my lovelies!!!! I am alive, did you think for one moment I would leave you in peace for much longer!!!!! I have been soooo busy, bum has hardly been on a seat!! Any way, how are you all?? I have missed you. I n due course I will give you my news & put up pix. Love Hugs & Cuddles. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


well hello stranger! How the devil are you? Catch you later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wow Tammie, you lucky lucky girl. Mine went down the shop for a lottery ticket yesterday and once again he never thought to buy me anything. Moaned a bit in the garden centre because I was going to look at the yarn.You wouldn't think I used to work longer hours than him. when I say, "you never think to buy me a bag of sweets" he says, You can have what you want.....As if I'm asking him for permission. Can you tell, he's getting on my t***s today????


can't be as bad as mine. I've sworn at him four times today. He's just gone off to the workshop thank goodness. Peace.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've finished with the Physio Terrorist now. He's done all he can do. It's all down to exercise now. To stretch my shoulder muscles he made me lean on a surface as high as a kitchen unit, then walk backwards as far as possible, then bend my knees and hold there still pushing forward. We could hear my left knee going crack, crack, crack, so he made me stop even though it didn't hurt. After all the pain he's caused me! Still, he was nice.
And when I got home I could undo my bra Yay!!!!!!!!! Hope your shoulder's OK PV.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No the socks are different sizes as I missed out a bit of the pattern on one. Concerntration is not good at the moment - and I think I could do an Ashton shawl! I am going to have Saxy holding my right hand and Rebecca my left if I am going to stand any chance at all. DS lives in the Loire Valley.[/quote]

Believe me, you must not fret over this shawl and create a problem in your mind before you've started. Having wrapped it around my feet and lost it all, I started it all over and am now beyond where the disaster occured - halfway up second chart on second round of it. It is quite straight forward. If you can knit socks, you can knit this shawl. You say your son lives in the Loire Valley - have been there several times.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

re


Bleu Fizz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Bleu Fizz said:
> ...


Believe me, you must not fret over this shawl and create a problem in your mind before you've started. Having wrapped it around my feet and lost it all, I started it all over and am now beyond where the disaster occured - halfway up second chart on second round of it. It is quite straight forward. If you can knit socks, you can knit this shawl. You say your son lives in the Loire Valley - have been there several times.[/quote]

Hi, what is an Ashton shawl please? Sorry can't remember if ew havw been in contact before, I am so out of the loop on this site. McPastyx


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

nanabanana said:


> re
> 
> 
> Bleu Fizz said:
> ...


Hi, what is an Ashton shawl please? Sorry can't remember if ew havw been in contact before, I am so out of the loop on this site. McPastyx[/quote]

Lifeline first made the Ashton Shawl - it is very pretty. All on this thread have now undertaken to do it. If you google Ashton Shawl, it will pop up and you can take a peek.

And hello - i pop on to this site from time to time so, like you, don't keep up with it all. Nice to meet you.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > re
> ...


Lifeline first made the Ashton Shawl - it is very pretty. All on this thread have now undertaken to do it. If you google Ashton Shawl, it will pop up and you can take a peek.

And hello - i pop on to this site from time to time so, like you, don't keep up with it all. Nice to meet you.[/quote]

Thanks, I used to be on here alot, but really don't have time to spend any more, maybe in a while.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got the liuttle darlings with me as I type....Up to no good again!, I can hear tyhem upto something upstairs. They are full of it tonight!.OBTW I'm to have one of the bunnies too when they go away, because the other grandad will only look after 2!!!! Don't ask me why!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Tammie, you lucky lucky girl. Mine went down the shop for a lottery ticket yesterday and once again he never thought to buy me anything. Moaned a bit in the garden centre because I was going to look at the yarn.You wouldn't think I used to work longer hours than him. when I say, "you never think to buy me a bag of sweets" he says, You can have what you want.....As if I'm asking him for permission. Can you tell, he's getting on my t***s today????
> ...


I've only sworn at mine once today but it was BAD!!! It would have been more times but the gks were here!!! :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've finished with the Physio Terrorist now. He's done all he can do. It's all down to exercise now. To stretch my shoulder muscles he made me lean on a surface as high as a kitchen unit, then walk backwards as far as possible, then bend my knees and hold there still pushing forward. We could hear my left knee going crack, crack, crack, so he made me stop even though it didn't hurt. After all the pain he's caused me! Still, he was nice.
> And when I got home I could undo my bra Yay!!!!!!!!! Hope your shoulder's OK PV.


I wish I'd been a fly on THAT wall....What a laugh we would have had :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got the liuttle darlings with me as I type....Up to no good again!, I can hear tyhem upto something upstairs. They are full of it tonight!.OBTW I'm to have one of the bunnies too when they go away, because the other grandad will only look after 2!!!! Don't ask me why!!!!


Best to send them to three different places if you don't want a population explosion!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Grandma Susan


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hi Londy!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Mine got on my nerves when he was eating his breakfast hahahah...Sometimes he can't breathe right!!!! It's me....I'm so short of patince. AND he's so damn deaf and won't so nowt about it....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well this has been a busy day so far and I am only halfway done MIL got 2 bushels of corn and we have all but put in bags and she is on the way with 2 more bushels I like having the corn in the freezer but I hate putting it up takes forever...that being said I do need to get off of here and start making up the bags (I use a food saver and it works fantastic..but you do have to let the corn cool completely if the cob is still warm it won't hold the seal)

so for now I must go hope you all enjoy the rest of your evening I have about three or four more hours on this corn and still have to fix dinner too, like some of you I can't be bothered with this today DH has walked on last nerve

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hiya all  

Welcome back Purple .. glad your home safe and sound and enjoying yourself  

GSusan ... give him a minor lamping and tell him to give your nerves a rest LOL


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I know that ! sometimes the way they eat like someone is going to take the food away if they dont shovel it in fast enough .... ugh drives me nuts !! maybe thats just mine lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well this has been a busy day so far and I am only halfway done MIL got 2 bushels of corn and we have all but put in bags and she is on the way with 2 more bushels I like having the corn in the freezer but I hate putting it up takes forever...that being said I do need to get off of here and start making up the bags (I use a food saver and it works fantastic..but you do have to let the corn cool completely if the cob is still warm it won't hold the seal)
> 
> so for now I must go hope you all enjoy the rest of your evening I have about three or four more hours on this corn and still have to fix dinner too, like some of you I can't be bothered with this today DH has walked on last nerve
> 
> ...


I reckon all the men have got up in the same mood...It can't be us...can it? :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Linky I need to pm you.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Well this has been a busy day so far and I am only halfway done MIL got 2 bushels of corn and we have all but put in bags and she is on the way with 2 more bushels I like having the corn in the freezer but I hate putting it up takes forever...that being said I do need to get off of here and start making up the bags (I use a food saver and it works fantastic..but you do have to let the corn cool completely if the cob is still warm it won't hold the seal)
> ...


Hers is giving her a good heartache today too  Trust me when i say he *needs* a good lamping !!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Okey dokey


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> morning all.
> woke up to a lovely surprise this morning. went in to kitchen to make breakfast and on board there was a note from hubbie, it read seeing as you dont have the kids till 6 tonight take this £100 pound and go pamper yourself next door then take shirley out for lunch. theres a new shop opened next door that does nails hair eyebrows eyelashes like a beauty shop. so i done all my housework, had a shower went in next door, had my eyebrows waxes and tinted, false eyelashes then got them tinted, and got nails done, kids goin to think im goin threw a mid life crisis wen they see me later but i dont care. i loved it. lunch later with shirley in town, will buy hubbie a big bar of chocolate to thank him, hes the best hubbie in the world. tho saying that, he will think ive gone mad, he knows about nails as i get them done all the time but the rest is a one off.lol
> gemma at hospital with sophie today to see wot there goin to do with her birth mark on her neck as it give her a bit of trouble when she was in spain the other week.
> there dad is still the same no change. one day at a time is all they can tell the kids.
> hope every one is well.


Sounds lovely!!! Pics please!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

These kids are driving me insane.......hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GS2 says hi


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hi GS2  

I gotta run ya'll , i have PT and i gotta get dressed and go  
Love and Hugs to you !!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> These kids are driving me insane.......hahahaha


I have to admit that much as I adore them, I was glad to take mine back today, must be getting old!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Telly-time, might be back on at ten-ish! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished with the Physio Terrorist now. He's done all he can do. It's all down to exercise now. To stretch my shoulder muscles he made me lean on a surface as high as a kitchen unit, then walk backwards as far as possible, then bend my knees and hold there still pushing forward. We could hear my left knee going crack, crack, crack, so he made me stop even though it didn't hurt. After all the pain he's caused me! Still, he was nice.
> ...


I laugh at everything, so had you been with me it would have been a riot.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


mine's the opposite. His father was a shoveller, so he eats so slowly it must be cold. Murder if you';re out for a meal with more than one course.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Send him an hour before hahaha...

I've got to go now, hells broken out here...Why do I bother


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've finished with the Physio Terrorist now. He's done all he can do. It's all down to exercise now. To stretch my shoulder muscles he made me lean on a surface as high as a kitchen unit, then walk backwards as far as possible, then bend my knees and hold there still pushing forward. We could hear my left knee going crack, crack, crack, so he made me stop even though it didn't hurt. After all the pain he's caused me! Still, he was nice.
> And when I got home I could undo my bra Yay!!!!!!!!! Hope your shoulder's OK PV.


Glad you can now undo your bra. I have an appt at the pain clinic tomorrow morning (private) and I've been sent one for the 29 on the NHS but I can't wait until then so will go tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Welcome back Purple .. glad your home safe and sound and enjoying yourself
> 
> GSusan ... give him a minor lamping and tell him to give your nerves a rest LOL


Thanks Angela. Trying to find where the kids have hidden everything. xx How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, what is an Ashton shawl please? Sorry can't remember if ew havw been in contact before, I am so out of the loop on this site. McPastyx[/quote]

McPasty you are never oout of the loop - you are just loopy. Saxy and Lifeline have made Ashton shawls - cos thy are very very clever - it's lace knitting and some of us have decided to have a go under their expert guidance. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got the liuttle darlings with me as I type....Up to no good again!, I can hear tyhem upto something upstairs. They are full of it tonight!.OBTW I'm to have one of the bunnies too when they go away, because the other grandad will only look after 2!!!! Don't ask me why!!!!


Why?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Believe me, you must not fret over this shawl and create a problem in your mind before you've started. Having wrapped it around my feet and lost it all, I started it all over and am now beyond where the disaster occured - halfway up second chart on second round of it. It is quite straight forward. If you can knit socks, you can knit this shawl. You say your son lives in the Loire Valley - have been there several times.[/quote]

Don't worry I never fret and as for my mind - well it is on holiday at the moment.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone from Surrey. DD and SIL have been to the gym this evening and left the gks with us. Little Madam was definitely hyper and decided to show me all the gymnastics she can do and gs has stolen Mr Ps flight simultor and can do it better than him!! DD is home and kids are in bed so I am having a glass of wine. How is every one else tonight?


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Good evening PurpleV ..... sounds as though you are having a busy time. Almost finished chart 2 x times and heading for the next chart - fingers crossed that stitches don't get dropped on route. When are you likely to start your shawl.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> Good evening PurpleV ..... sounds as though you are having a busy time. Almost finished chart 2 x times and heading for the next chart - fingers crossed that stitches don't get dropped on route. When are you likely to start your shawl.


Evening Bleu Fizz, Depends on how I get on tomorrow as to when I start shawl. How are you this evening?


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening PurpleV ..... sounds as though you are having a busy time. Almost finished chart 2 x times and heading for the next chart - fingers crossed that stitches don't get dropped on route. When are you likely to start your shawl.
> ...


Busy as usual. Roll on retirement. Stuck for a story line, perhaps I should write about the ladies on Conn. What do you think?


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening PurpleV ..... sounds as though you are having a busy time. Almost finished chart 2 x times and heading for the next chart - fingers crossed that stitches don't get dropped on route. When are you likely to start your shawl.
> ...


Just don't drop a stitch, that's when tangles arise especially when using fine yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just don't drop a stitch, that's when tangles arise especially when using fine yarn.[/quote]

I am used to using fine yarn, I don't like anything much thicker than 4 ply. Sorry you are not retired yet, I have been retired so long. Who do you write for?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello 
Still not done with the corn yet have run out of bags and waiting for them to arrive. Tired irratated and hungry Dh wants pizza "yuck" I want chinese and that won't happen oh well guess its pizza

Hugs all 
Binky


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi, what is an Ashton shawl please? Sorry can't remember if ew havw been in contact before, I am so out of the loop on this site. McPastyx


McPasty you are never oout of the loop - you are just loopy. Saxy and Lifeline have made Ashton shawls - cos thy are very very clever - it's lace knitting and some of us have decided to have a go under their expert guidance. xxx[/quote]

tHANKS FOR CALLING ME LOOPY, IT'S CHEERED ME UP NO END. hOW ARE YOU? (Sorry caps). Can't be bothered to put it right. Must spk to you soon about Ally Pally, going to bed soon, I'm a bit tired xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello
> Still not done with the corn yet have run out of bags and waiting for them to arrive. Tired irratated and hungry Dh wants pizza "yuck" I want chinese and that won't happen oh well guess its pizza
> 
> Hugs all
> Binky


Hi Lisa, Just how much corn do you have? I have such a funny mental picture of you disappearing under a pile of corn? How about a chineser pizza? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, what is an Ashton shawl please? Sorry can't remember if ew havw been in contact before, I am so out of the loop on this site. McPastyx
> ...


tHANKS FOR CALLING ME LOOPY, IT'S CHEERED ME UP NO END. hOW ARE YOU? (Sorry caps). Can't be bothered to put it right. Must spk to you soon about Ally Pally, going to bed soon, I'm a bit tired xxxxxxx[/quote]

I guess you've been overdoing it again, will you ever slow down. No rush to sort out Ally Pally. Tickets are all booked. Have a good sleep, love to Sir Taffy. I'm off to hospital tomorrow. Lot of love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Believe me, you must not fret over this shawl and create a problem in your mind before you've started. Having wrapped it around my feet and lost it all, I started it all over and am now beyond where the disaster occured - halfway up second chart on second round of it. It is quite straight forward. If you can knit socks, you can knit this shawl. You say your son lives in the Loire Valley - have been there several times.


Don't worry I never fret and as for my mind - well it is on holiday at the moment.[/quote]

Damn, I knew I should have knitted those socks!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Believe me, you must not fret over this shawl and create a problem in your mind before you've started. Having wrapped it around my feet and lost it all, I started it all over and am now beyond where the disaster occured - halfway up second chart on second round of it. It is quite straight forward. If you can knit socks, you can knit this shawl. You say your son lives in the Loire Valley - have been there several times.
> ...


Damn, I knew I should have knitted those socks!![/quote]

Evening Sweetie Pie, how are you? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello PV and Londy and McPasty.

Are you all okay?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello PV and Londy and McPasty.
> 
> Are you all okay?


Hi Rebecca, I'm fine. How are you today?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Evening Sweetie Pie, how are you? xx[/quote]

'Ello mate, welcome back, I _have_ missed you!! Hope you get a fab result tomorrow and come home beaming!!! Let me know what I owe you for AP tickets, can't remember what we said!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm good thanks. Much better today. Trying to keep a check on my annoyance at DB ways. How can someone who isn't my dad, have manerisms sssssssssssssooooooooooooo like him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


'Ello mate, welcome back, I _have_ missed you!! Hope you get a fab result tomorrow and come home beaming!!! Let me know what I owe you for AP tickets, can't remember what we said!   [/quote]

Nice to be back with my friends. Tomorrow I get the mri results and find out what treatment, if any, they can do. Must sort out tickets for Edinburgh too. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello PV and Londy and McPasty.
> 
> Are you all okay?


Hi Becca!! Was planning a trip to Carnaby Street again today to get more of that rainbow yarn but DD and I got our wires crossed (she blamed me but I know it was her lol!) and so we had the gks all day - and yesterday!! Maybe next week....!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Londy. I'm busy knitting up the turquoise wool I got in John Lewis. It is soooo soft and lovely to work with.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


'Ello mate, welcome back, I _have_ missed you!! Hope you get a fab result tomorrow and come home beaming!!! Let me know what I owe you for AP tickets, can't remember what we said!   [/quote]

Hi June, I can't remember about AP either, can't even remember when it is, LOL xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Nice to be back with my friends. Tomorrow I get the mri results and find out what treatment, if any, they can do. Must sort out tickets for Edinburgh too. xx[/quote]

Hope the results are good and they can do something for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm good thanks. Much better today. Trying to keep a check on my annoyance at DB ways. How can someone who isn't my dad, have manerisms sssssssssssssooooooooooooo like him.


My DS and his son are very alike in a lot of ways too!! How long until you are home? xx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm beat ,must go to bed. Nite Nite xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm good thanks. Much better today. Trying to keep a check on my annoyance at DB ways. How can someone who isn't my dad, have manerisms sssssssssssssooooooooooooo like him.


If you smile widely enough, it might stop the bad words slipping out of your mouth!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello PV and Londy and McPasty.
> ...


Ohhh what a pity. Good luck with organising something for next week. Do you want someone to join you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi June, I can't remember about AP either, can't even remember when it is, LOL xxxxxx[/quote]

Good job I know when it is - FRIDAY, 12 OCTOBER!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good thanks. Much better today. Trying to keep a check on my annoyance at DB ways. How can someone who isn't my dad, have manerisms sssssssssssssooooooooooooo like him.
> ...


Saturday. DH coming down tomorrow evening.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Londy. I'm busy knitting up the turquoise wool I got in John Lewis. It is soooo soft and lovely to work with.


I've stopped everything to make little cardis for the baby in NZ but DIL said on Skype this morning that she had enough until she is about 9 months old!!!! PV, shame they are girlie, I would have passed them on to you!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> I'm beat ,must go to bed. Nite Nite xxxx


Sleep well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good thanks. Much better today. Trying to keep a check on my annoyance at DB ways. How can someone who isn't my dad, have manerisms sssssssssssssooooooooooooo like him.
> ...


Keep doing that. Not sure I can smile much wider. :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Londy. I'm busy knitting up the turquoise wool I got in John Lewis. It is soooo soft and lovely to work with.
> ...


I'm sure you will find a little girl to give them to, but thanks for the thought. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Londy. I'm busy knitting up the turquoise wool I got in John Lewis. It is soooo soft and lovely to work with.
> ...


What about your friends new baby?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


You'll soon be home then, that's good. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> I'm beat ,must go to bed. Nite Nite xxxx


Night night, sleep well xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I think she might be embarrassed, she is DS's friend really, see what she says when I finally catch up with her to give her the romper set!! Good idea though!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I do understand.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes you can, yes you can...keep repeating it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry girlies, I am SO tired I am folding up!! Off to bed now will catch you tomorrow. Love you!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry girlies, I am SO tired I am folding up!! Off to bed now will catch you tomorrow. Love you!! xxxxx


Me too, gks like to come in to us nice and early! Night night everyone, love you too. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Night all. Chat soon.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


It was 4 bushels somewhere around 288 ears there was probably more but who knows how many the family had to taste before they were put up :lol:, ended up with 47 bags that had between 8 and 6 per bag and MIL bought and I put up so we split it evenly, i think I get the harder job...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm good thanks. Much better today. Trying to keep a check on my annoyance at DB ways. How can someone who isn't my dad, have manerisms sssssssssssssooooooooooooo like him.


It's called genetics :shock: :roll: :lol: :shock: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello
> Still not done with the corn yet have run out of bags and waiting for them to arrive. Tired irratated and hungry Dh wants pizza "yuck" I want chinese and that won't happen oh well guess its pizza
> 
> Hugs all
> Binky


YOU TELL that bully to go get you chinese !!! If you worked your butt off freezing all that corn at least he can get you what you want to eat !  
Looooove you ... 
You know what i would do ..
........
Im not saying do it ...

...
but since we met GS , i have incorporated a lamp into what i would do ..  if you get my meaning


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Of course you do , and they let you ....... Your so sweet Binky Poo .... what would the world be like if i were as sweet as you?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi June, I can't remember about AP either, can't even remember when it is, LOL xxxxxx[/quote]

MCPASTY!!!   Hi YOU  How ya been ? Whatcha been doin? So good to hear from you ! ! Ive missed you


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok i got three transfers made of the dragonfly ... i need 18 :| I had to detour and take dd's bf to the hospital .. he was sick and pitiful and dd said she couldnt do it because she didnt know how to get there  right...

So .. i took him and got him squared away and back home first , got ds's new schedule .. didnt get it tuesday because i read the paper wrong lol .. go me .. haha 

so now ... i am gonna sit down work on ds's sweater and relax for a minute before the next crisis arises  

annnnd now i want a sammich AHHA ..it is sandwich month  

Lots O Love ya'll 
XOXOXO


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hhhhhmmmm  

that is a trick question isn't it?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ok i got three transfers made of the dragonfly ... i need 18 :| I had to detour and take dd's bf to the hospital .. he was sick and pitiful and dd said she couldnt do it because she didnt know how to get there  right...
> 
> So .. i took him and got him squared away and back home first , got ds's new schedule .. didnt get it tuesday because i read the paper wrong lol .. go me .. haha
> 
> ...


what kind sammich and is it really sandwich month?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

going to get off here and watch the gymnastics and the swimming

love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.
> ...


I surely hope you are right! Miss Mitzi so much. We wonder if they will steal them again. Hope not!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.
> ...


Thanks for the big hug! Need to keep my spirits up. So far so good.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> jollypolly wrote:
> I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.
> 
> Thinking of you Polly, hope things get better for you soon. xx


Thanks for good wishes. We're so happy to have them back.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so behind on reading posts. Both our cars were stolen and the charger for my iPad was gone so I replaced it and hid it to prevent a theft if they could access the house with keys from the cars. But I hid it so well I can't find it so had to get a third one so now I'm back. Sadly my cat died the same day. Then there was a storm and power in our part of town went. It was quite a day. Thanking God both cars are recovered but all in them is gone., and my other cat threw up all over the doorway area from dining room to kitchen. I could scream but I'm not. Just had to clean up a mess.
> ...


I think so thank you for kind wishes. The police and tow company were great!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well ladies, I finished my jumper in 13 days, but didn't do a good job of it - so don't be surprised when I say I am going to redo it :shock: 

I have done it on the wrong sized needles. Will put the photos on shortly, gotta do something else first 

Added note to self - Never try to complete a jumper without a break again :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello
> Still not done with the corn yet have run out of bags and waiting for them to arrive. Tired irratated and hungry Dh wants pizza "yuck" I want chinese and that won't happen oh well guess its pizza
> 
> Hugs all
> Binky


Well then give him pizza.....right across his chops. hahahah


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hello Susan, have just uploaded a couple of photos of my jumper. It is a bit too small, so I am going to redo it  :lol: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ladies, I finished my jumper in 13 days, but didn't do a good job of it - so don't be surprised when I say I am going to redo it :shock:
> 
> I have done it on the wrong sized needles. Will put the photos on shortly, gotta do something else first
> 
> Added note to self - Never try to complete a jumper without a break again :thumbdown:


What's the matter with it? It look fine to me....Morning...I've had a terrible nights sleep andf I'm going to U3A this morning. I was still awake at 4am and up again at 8. My mind was everywhere, and nowhere. Boys are still here with DH.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Am going to have a shower now, before the GK's get here :thumbup: :thumbup: 

MIGHT be able to gat on later, but probably not, so have a good day xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Well ladies, I finished my jumper in 13 days, but didn't do a good job of it - so don't be surprised when I say I am going to redo it :shock:
> ...


The jumper itself is beautiful, but too small for me. I think if I had used larger needles, it would have fit me better. If I was the same size as a couple of my daughters, it would have fit perfectly :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Will hopefully catch up later, Susan 

Hope your day gets better than your night xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Will hopefully catch up later, Susan
> 
> Hope your day gets better than your night xoxo


Don't be too unhappy about your jumper. It's beautiful//// Why not try and sell it? What about ebay? reserve a price? It's such a shame. (hugs for you)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sumny Surrey. Just popping in before I dash off to hospital. How is everyone thisd morning? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ladies, I finished my jumper in 13 days, but didn't do a good job of it - so don't be surprised when I say I am going to redo it :shock:
> 
> I have done it on the wrong sized needles. Will put the photos on shortly, gotta do something else first
> 
> Added note to self - Never try to complete a jumper without a break again :thumbdown:


Xiang, that is gorgeous. Is that the turtle back that I want to make?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Nobody here. M issed you all again. I'm off now. Catch up with you later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

morning girls, just poped in to say hi, and see if I owe purple any oney for the ally pally. Judi I love the jumper it is such a pity to pull it down what size is it, maybe you could sell it,sun is shining here this morning but rain forcast for later,hope to catch some of you later love and hugs shand


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


The photo or the jumper?!!! Oh Lordy, tell me it isn't the jumper!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shand said:


> morning girls, just poped in to say hi, and see if I owe purple any oney for the ally pally. Judi I love the jumper it is such a pity to pull it down what size is it, maybe you could sell it,sun is shining here this morning but rain forcast for later,hope to catch some of you later love and hugs shand


Hi Darlin', where you been, we missed you?!! Hope all is well and hope to see you soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


MCPASTY!!!   Hi YOU  How ya been ? Whatcha been doin? So good to hear from you ! ! Ive missed you [/quote]

Yeh me too, you have to come on here more cos we miss your sweet nuttiness!!! AP is North London at Alexandra Palace!! and I think it is the second week of October but don't quote me!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

good mornin all. it dont know what its doin here today its dry but looking like it might rain later.
ZIANG love the jumper hope you get it sorted, but if it was me id try and sell it,
LONDY read your post reff pics, you really dont wana see pics of my eyelashes do you, hubbie says they look terrible, but hes a man what does he know lol.
PURPLE fingers crossed for today hope they can help you,
SUSAN its horrible not getting a full nights sleep aint it, ive spent the last 2 nights on sofa cos its to warm to go to bed, window open got a fan on coffee table goin, plus fan on ceiling goin, hubbie came in at 3 this morning and said omg its like the artic in here, told him go to work dont worry bout it, you slept in a warm bed last night so wot you giving off bout,lol
got sophie here at 11 then have to go pick up jess at babysitters at 2then take them both up to janines as shes workin till 2, gemma is working till 6 so janine is looking after sophie. so untill they come im just goin to have a nice cup coffee and relax, have a nice day all, will try and pop in later if i get the chance xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > jollypolly said:
> ...


Oh Polly, poor you!! I hope you have a better day tomorrow, and the next and next and..........!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ladies, I finished my jumper in 13 days, but didn't do a good job of it - so don't be surprised when I say I am going to redo it :shock:
> 
> I have done it on the wrong sized needles. Will put the photos on shortly, gotta do something else first
> 
> Added note to self - Never try to complete a jumper without a break again :thumbdown:


Oh Judi, it's gorgeous, I'm so sorry it came out the wrong size. I agree, sell it on e-bay and buy new yarn for another one! What are you wearing on Saturday now??!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I've caught up and now you're all gone!! Am out to lunch with good friends today but will be on again later, hope your day/night is going well, wherever you are in the world!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> good mornin all. it dont know what its doin here today its dry but looking like it might rain later.
> ZIANG love the jumper hope you get it sorted, but if it was me id try and sell it,
> LONDY read your post reff pics, you really dont wana see pics of my eyelashes do you, hubbie says they look terrible, but hes a man what does he know lol.
> PURPLE fingers crossed for today hope they can help you,
> ...


Hi Tammie, good to catch you, even for a minute! I took a pill last night as it was too hot to sleep here but it leaves me groggy all day!! Can't win!! I am still working on the quilt, will let you know when I'm happy with it!! Have a good - if busy - day!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished with the Physio Terrorist now. He's done all he can do. It's all down to exercise now. To stretch my shoulder muscles he made me lean on a surface as high as a kitchen unit, then walk backwards as far as possible, then bend my knees and hold there still pushing forward. We could hear my left knee going crack, crack, crack, so he made me stop even though it didn't hurt. After all the pain he's caused me! Still, he was nice.
> ...


29th is a long way off when you're in pain. Go for it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Haven't been around much the last couple of days. Haven't read all the back chatter yet. Thanks Tammie for minnie update. Again taking DH to doctor appt. this am so won't be on very long as we must get ready to go.

Polly so sorry to read about all your troubles. How awful dear. Am so happy the police were able to find your cars and get them back to you. Sorry to hear of Mitzi's passing also. You have had more than your fair share of bad karma lately. Wishing for things to brighten for you very soon.

Xiang your sweater is gorgeous. Sorry the size did not come out as you wished. I would give it to a DD as a Christmas gift or sell it. Can't believe you did it in 13 dats. How are your hands and shoulders holding up????What color will you make the next one and what size needles will you use? You do gorgeous work.

Tammie hope things are getting less stressful for you too dear. Have a lovely day with your GDs.

Londy can't wait to see a picture of the quilt you are working on. I show everyone the bag you sent me and everyone think's it is just gorgeous. You made me feel so special. Thanks again for this gorgoeus bag.

GS have a good meeting this morning. Sorry you had such a rough night sleeping. I think we all have those nites occasionally and they suck!!!!You feel drugged out all day. Are the GSs staying over again tonight???

Linky hi. How are you doing. You are such a thoughful sister to thank Binky for helping you when you needed it. How is your shoulder doing now. I hope it continues to improve.

Binky, wow you certainly put up enough cobs of corn. Chinese menu should rule if you so desire it. As GS says lamp you know who with a pizza. hahaha

Hello Shand. Nice to see you on. Hope things are going better for you and everything is working out the way you desire.

Hello McPasty long time no see ya. Hope all is well in your world and slow down a bit. You must be a whirl wind. Hope to see more of you soon.

Nitzi hope to see you pop up soon. Hope all is well with you. Hope the 3 week usage of Ipad is up pretty soon. Miss you.

Hey Rebecca, sounds like you are very busy knitting while you have the opportunity. Hope you and Londy can get together for another fun day of shopping. Please post a pic of new garment you are making. Stay well and don't DB get under your skin.

Purple, I hope you got good news from the pain folks today. Sorry that shoulder is still giving you so much trouble. Let us know what the pain clinic can do to help you dear.

Hi Saxy, hope your shoulder is feeling better from all the exercises you must do. had to chuckle about removing the bra. I seldom wear one at home, would rather flap in the breeze and feel comfortable, but to not be picked up for making a public spectacle, I also wear one when out.Can appreciate the relief you feel when taking it off. hahaha

Hey Jynx haven't seen you for a few days. You must be very busy. Hope all is well with you and yours.

Hope to see Sharon soon. Hope all is well with her and little tena.

Well I must be off to get ready for the day. Don't know if I will be on later or not. Everyone enjoy your day and miss you all. Hugs Purly xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Well ladies, I finished my jumper in 13 days, but didn't do a good job of it - so don't be surprised when I say I am going to redo it :shock:
> ...


No it isn't the turtle back one, it's the Palma jumper - but I made it too small


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. The family went bowling to day and took one of gs's friends with them, they are now back here playing a computer game and LIttle Madam is playing her own Little Kitty computer game.
I have got one step further on the ashton shawl - I have now printed the pattern out although it isn't any clearer than reading it of the screen!!
Saw the specialist this morning and apparently there is more deterioration in the upper spine and the nerves are being trapped. He thinks he can give me some relief by giving me injections as he is wary of doing any surgery at the moment. So I am going ahead and having these injection. I am having to go privtely as there is about 10 weeks wait on the NHS and that is getting too close to Ally Pally and Ediburgh.
How is everyone this afternoon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Oh, I like that one too! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Well ladies, I finished my jumper in 13 days, but didn't do a good job of it - so don't be surprised when I say I am going to redo it :shock:
> ...


Will have to wear one of my old jackets :|


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


How are you after your wonderful holiday?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hi Xiang, I'm fine (apart from the neck and shoulder) Having fun with the family here. Just printed ther ashton shawl, can't make head nor tail of it. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I haven't got that far yet, I would just like to finish an item & keep it finished. Most of the things I have made, have been undone again & made into something else


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't got that far yet, I would just like to finish an item & keep it finished. Most of the things I have made, have been undone again & made into something else[/quote]

How frustrating. At the moment I am just knitting sockd cos I know I can do them easily.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am going to bed now, have to get up early tomorrow. Might be able to get to chat tomorrow evening (my time) enjoy your day. Hope the Pain Clinic was able to help you xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I haven't got that far yet, I would just like to finish an item & keep it finished. Most of the things I have made, have been undone again & made into something else


How frustrating. At the moment I am just knitting sockd cos I know I can do them easily.[/quote]

I lie, just remembered that I have made some hats that the GK's loved :thumbup:

Good night xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't got that far yet, I would just like to finish an item & keep it finished. Most of the things I have made, have been undone again & made into something else
> ...


I lie, just remembered that I have made some hats that the GK's loved :thumbup:

Good night xoxo[/quote]

Night Xiang, sleep well. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Your jumper is just great.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. The family went bowling to day and took one of gs's friends with them, they are now back here playing a computer game and LIttle Madam is playing her own Little Kitty computer game.
> I have got one step further on the ashton shawl - I have now printed the pattern out although it isn't any clearer than reading it of the screen!!
> Saw the specialist this morning and apparently there is more deterioration in the upper spine and the nerves are being trapped. He thinks he can give me some relief by giving me injections as he is wary of doing any surgery at the moment. So I am going ahead and having these injection. I am having to go privtely as there is about 10 weeks wait on the NHS and that is getting too close to Ally Pally and Ediburgh.
> How is everyone this afternoon. xx


Thanks for the report Purple. I am glad you can have the injections. Hope they help you. What a shame you have to continue with it all privately. 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Haven't been around much the last couple of days. Haven't read all the back chatter yet. Thanks Tammie for minnie update. Again taking DH to doctor appt. this am so won't be on very long as we must get ready to go.
> 
> Polly so sorry to read about all your troubles. How awful dear. Am so happy the police were able to find your cars and get them back to you. Sorry to hear of Mitzi's passing also. You have had more than your fair share of bad karma lately. Wishing for things to brighten for you very soon.
> 
> ...


Hope to see you soon Purlie. I hope DH gets on allright at the docs.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I have PMed some detailed help for Ashton to Tammie. If you like I can PM the same to you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have PMed some detailed help for Ashton to Tammie. If you like I can PM the same to you.[/quote]

Yes please. All help would be gratefully received. xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a nice design. Good luck. Mistakes are learning experiences.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Going to catch up...It's so nice to be home with a little bit of peace.. Those GK's of mine were high as kites today ad last night....I'm so tired I'm going off to bed when I catch up. I must be honest though, that when I reflect back on their visit, I have to laugh...They were demons!!! hahaha...but lovely demons...have you all had a good day?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This is a nice design. Good luck. Mistakes are learning experiences.


Thanks for that Polly, I am going to have a lot of learning experience! How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Going to catch up...It's so nice to be home with a little bit of peace.. Those GK's of mine were high as kites today ad last night....I'm so tired I'm going off to bed when I catch up. I must be honest though, that when I reflect back on their visit, I have to laugh...They were demons!!! hahaha...but lovely demons...have you all had a good day?


Have a couple of demons here too. I am already ready for bed!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

shand said:


> morning girls, just poped in to say hi, and see if I owe purple any oney for the ally pally. Judi I love the jumper it is such a pity to pull it down what size is it, maybe you could sell it,sun is shining here this morning but rain forcast for later,hope to catch some of you later love and hugs shand


Oh my lovely shand. where have you been. Are you in a bad place at the moment? Do you need friends?We are all here for you. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

But on the up side. SIL cooked dinner tonight and even poured me a large glass of wine and made me sit down. Think I am on holiday now! How are you Susan? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Haven't been around much the last couple of days. Haven't read all the back chatter yet. Thanks Tammie for minnie update. Again taking DH to doctor appt. this am so won't be on very long as we must get ready to go.
> 
> Polly so sorry to read about all your troubles. How awful dear. Am so happy the police were able to find your cars and get them back to you. Sorry to hear of Mitzi's passing also. You have had more than your fair share of bad karma lately. Wishing for things to brighten for you very soon.
> 
> ...


No Purley, those boys are definitely not stopping another night tonight hahahaha.....GS1 is going through a strange phase. I think it's those blessed hormones kicking in, At midnight he decided that he wanted to see his dad...OMG...I knew dad had to be up at 6 for work so we just laid on the bed and had a good cuddle and talk. He fell asleep and I didn't have the heart to move hime, and it was so warm. At 4am he decided he wasn't comfy and went back to his bedroom where GS2, was snoring his little head off...hahaha...It's a funny age, teenage!Anyway they are off on their cruise on Sunday so It'll be a coupleof weeks before I see them all again. :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. The family went bowling to day and took one of gs's friends with them, they are now back here playing a computer game and LIttle Madam is playing her own Little Kitty computer game.
> I have got one step further on the ashton shawl - I have now printed the pattern out although it isn't any clearer than reading it of the screen!!
> Saw the specialist this morning and apparently there is more deterioration in the upper spine and the nerves are being trapped. He thinks he can give me some relief by giving me injections as he is wary of doing any surgery at the moment. So I am going ahead and having these injection. I am having to go privtely as there is about 10 weeks wait on the NHS and that is getting too close to Ally Pally and Ediburgh.
> How is everyone this afternoon. xx


Upset, with your news...I hate to think of you in pain..Go for those injections, take everything you can.... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Haven't been around much the last couple of days. Haven't read all the back chatter yet. Thanks Tammie for minnie update. Again taking DH to doctor appt. this am so won't be on very long as we must get ready to go.
> ...


You may have peace and quiet while the family are away, but I bet you won't like it!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Upset, with your news...I hate to think of you in pain..Go for those injections, take everything you can.... :thumbup:[/quote]

Mr P said I'm not to wait 10 weeks so I will arrange to have the injections done privately. Hopefully in the next 2 weeks. Dr. had the cheek to tell me not to go jet skiing until after the jabs!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahahaha ooooops too late hahahahaha.... as for the peace? I'll hate every long day....But I want them to have a good family time. Quality time, which is hard to get these days. They seem to lead such busy lives, Like nearly every other household.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well ladies, I finished my jumper in 13 days, but didn't do a good job of it - so don't be surprised when I say I am going to redo it :shock:
> 
> I have done it on the wrong sized needles. Will put the photos on shortly, gotta do something else first
> 
> Added note to self - Never try to complete a jumper without a break again :thumbdown:


Well done you are to hard on yourself


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa, How are you today? Bagged up any more corn?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahahaha ooooops too late hahahahaha.... as for the peace? I'll hate every long day....But I want them to have a good family time. Quality time, which is hard to get these days. They seem to lead such busy lives, Like nearly every other household.


Yes our kids are always rushing around, but it's nice having them here during the holidays as we just take things easy. Might even get breakfast in bed again tomorrow. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Lisa, have you lamped him with the pizza yet? and pea shuted him with corn?????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My intentions tomorrow is to make a beef casserole and knit another 5 lines of DIL's shawl so as it will be finished by 2015....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Little MaDAm has just rushed up the garden chased by her Dad, both in pjs. Apparently it's to amused the guinea pigs!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My intentions tomorrow is to make a beef casserole and knit another 5 lines of DIL's shawl so as it will be finished by 2015....


I don't intend to finish my ashton shawl until 2020, that is if I ever start it. I have printed out the pattern.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > My intentions tomorrow is to make a beef casserole and knit another 5 lines of DIL's shawl so as it will be finished by 2015....
> ...


I couldn't make head nor tail of it. Rebecca offered to write it out for me but I've started this one now...I'm not going to be beaten with this yarn...Have a look on Craftsy.com and see all the beautiful lace patterns on there. Just type in lace shawls. There's some beauties.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I couldn't make head nor tail of it. Rebecca offered to write it out for me but I've started this one now...I'm not going to be beaten with this yarn...Have a look on Craftsy.com and see all the beautiful lace patterns on there. Just type in lace shawls. There's some beauties.[/quote]

Thanks for that but I daren't look at any other lace patterns - I'm far too scared!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed now....The nights are putting in a bit aren't they? I'm so ready for my bed.....night night all...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to bed now....The nights are putting in a bit aren't they? I'm so ready for my bed.....night night all...


Night love, I think I'll have an early night too as neck an shoulder have had enough for one day. Catch you over the w/e sometime. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello I was catching up and NO more corn I have had enough, and no I didn't lamp him arms were to tired


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I missed you both I have the little one but I am still going to sewing circle she is just going with me, I must go now and start dinner 

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Dear, where to start.......

JollyPolly---- Soooooooo sorry for all you are going through..... I know just how you feel about losing your Mitzi. I am still having a lot of teary moments with Motley being gone.... and no other fur baby to help with the pain. I miss her so, especially when I am having a bad day.....

*Both* cars stolen? That is so not good...... Are you in a particularly bad area of town? We did have our van stolen once and it was recovered eventually, but only because they had a flat and didn't know how to fix it.... Otherwise, it would have ended up in Mexico..... Hope things take a huge upswing for you.... starting now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - Not happy that you have more deterioration but glad that you are going to get injections SOON. I know what you mean about not being able to wait any longer..... I am going to urologist next Wed. and the next time I get to talk to pulminologist..... if this isn't MUCH better, I'm going to tell him I want to be hospitalized for mega doses, OR break down in tears and scare hime to death.... DH and i are just fed up.... He didn't get injections, as promised so still fighting his hand and we are to go to dietician Wed. afternoon to discuss diet changes. That is going to be a hoot.. I don't get a big picture of im doing much different........ Anyhow..... glad you are back and having fun with family and letting them pamper you just a bit until you can get some relief.........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy........ So...... have you been for the ECG? What gives? Palpatations all night is not good and then you are off running around again..... (Still loving by bag - thanks again.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS - You are sounding just plain worn out.... I know you will miss the kids, but maybe a couple weeks of peace and quiet will be good. That weight thing..... I didn't gain when I quit smoking but this past year has added 40 pounds and I'm still not able to exercise much with thiscough.... I am so not happy and can't wear anything I wore last summer. It is also wearing me out..... so I did hire the cleaner for every other week.... I just can't do it....I know she had a horrible time with my dark floors yesterday.. I hope she doesn't give up on me!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purle..... so, still hurting..... not good. Is BP settling down? I'm mobile, but have not been able to get back normal again..... I think all of Connections needs a tune-up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy .... I can't even begin to imagine what that exercise looked like........ Hope you are committed todoing you exercises though so you don't lose any ground. i can't stand to wear a bra anymore..... Somehow, it bothers surgery scar so I wear a lot of cami's. Don't look great, but feels good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang....... Your jumper is fanastic..... I hate that it hasn't worked out the right size for you..... 

Tammie..... My girls did the eyelash thing.... I think it would be fun but it doesn't last forever.... Still, it feels great to be pampered. Your DH is a good guy to try and help with the stress.... You are spread so thin right now.... I'm going treat myself to fake nails if I can find the time. They grow, but are tearing very low and really hurt so I'm hoping this will let them get grown out past the bad part.........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not going to dwell on things, but...... Brother's trip really didn't accomplish much..... In fact he didn't even call me when he left. I need to have handyman stuff redone next week. Have had mom back to dentist for adjustment on Wed. She now says this isn't at all what she wanted. I *thought* we got it sorted and when I picked her up for hair today.... no teeth... She wants to start over.... I said no, so will be taking her back tomorrow. Yesterday would have been their 71st wedding anniv. Called this evening , after having been there till 3 this afternoon and she is depressed.... Doesn't like the eye Dr. staff so wants to go somewhere else for her glasses..... I feel like I'm taking 2 steps forward and at leawst 3 back.... The biggest problem with this is that DH has lost patience with it all and that is not good... I'm caught in the middle.....

Poor DD..... stopped to drop some things off yesterday and their downstairs air conditioning was out. It has been 106 - 107 here.... Not the time to be without air. It is fixed now, but not a fun time.

Lastely, DH was awoken this AM at about 6 by a flashlight. There was a young black man on out patio trying to gain entrance to garage.....Gerry pounded on glass door and the guy took off over the fence. We called police. Our neighbor has the whole thing on his surveillance camera but it was just a little too dark to get a super picture.....
Sure hope he doesn't try again tonight.... I don't dare tell mom...... She is already a little paranoid about security and wants her bedroom door locked and her gun loaded. No, No, No......

I'm off to do a little browsing and get to bed early... don't know how early I will have to take mom in morning, but I know they will call and wake me up.....


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

morning girls, everyone seems to be having a rough time at the moment,I hope things improve for you all soon, life is still ticking over here, but hoping to get a little more time to myself soon, but life goes on, love and hugs to all shand


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > This is a nice design. Good luck. Mistakes are learning experiences.
> ...


I'm doing ok..thanks in part to being here. We had both of our cars stolen from in front of our house the morning after my dear 20 year old cat Mitzi died. The miracle is we got them back within a week and a half. I'm attributing it to great police persons and prayer. So I'm destressing ..still have to do car stuff but I did not freak out as I might have. I told a lady I know that this is a place to come to if she needs friendly people. She is 87 and just retired after 47 years teaching. How are you? One of my learning experiences was changing two crochet kid sweaters to two monster pillows. Magic! Hope you are fine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. It is pouring with rain here. I'm having a lazy breakfast while the children play computer games. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Haven't been around much the last couple of days. Haven't read all the back chatter yet. Thanks Tammie for minnie update. Again taking DH to doctor appt. this am so won't be on very long as we must get ready to go.
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement. It's been strange.. no cars then cars but stuff inside gone. I take deep breaths and then wilt a bit. Hubs been like a bridegroom whose bride is AWOL. It was hard seeing him stressed especially because he could have another stroke! And he was PMS with me. (Pretty Mean Son of a Someone) but we got through it. So far so good. I hope I don't go post traumatic now. I'm finishing my pillows slow but sure. Hope all is well with you. I have not been able to get on here since the theft til now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm doing ok..thanks in part to being here. We had both of our cars stolen from in front of our house the morning after my dear 20 year old cat Mitzi died. The miracle is we got them back within a week and a half. I'm attributing it to great police persons and prayer. So I'm destressing ..still have to do car stuff but I did not freak out as I might have. I told a lady I know that this is a place to come to if she needs friendly people. She is 87 and just retired after 47 years teaching. How are you? One of my learning experiences was changing two crochet kid sweaters to two monster pillows. Magic! Hope you are fine.[/quote]

So sorry for all that you have been going through. The monster pillow sounds wonderful. Littler Madam has one of my crochet afghans on the floor as a blanket for all her toys. Must say it is nice having the family living with us. They are great fun, especially when my SIL cooked dinner last night. He's a great cook.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> morning girls, everyone seems to be having a rough time at the moment,I hope things improve for you all soon, life is still ticking over here, but hoping to get a little more time to myself soon, but life goes on, love and hugs to all shand


Hi Shand, Nice to hear from you. How's your garden doing?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx, So sorry you are having such a time weith your mum abd getting caught between her and DH. I do know what it is like. And sorry your brother wasn't much help. You must look after yourself and if it means that your mum has to wait for a while well she must accept it. I know that is easy for me to say but you if don't look after yourself you will be no good to anybody. Wish I could come over and give you a hand, but you know we are all here for you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well it has stoipped raining and the sun is trying to come out, but I don't think it will last, the forecast says there will be more rain. I am going to watch the Olympics while I do some ironing and then I am going to sit and look at the Ashton Shawl pattern - please note I said LOOK AT not try to knit! Have a good week end everyone, catch you later. Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Jynx, So sorry you are having such a time weith your mum abd getting caught between her and DH. I do know what it is like. And sorry your brother wasn't much help. You must look after yourself and if it means that your mum has to wait for a while well she must accept it. I know that is easy for me to say but you if don't look after yourself you will be no good to anybody. Wish I could come over and give you a hand, but you know we are all here for you. xxx


I echo Purple's sentiments entirely!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Well it has stoipped raining and the sun is trying to come out, but I don't think it will last, the forecast says there will be more rain. I am going to watch the Olympics while I do some ironing and then I am going to sit and look at the Ashton Shawl pattern - please note I said LOOK AT not try to knit! Have a good week end everyone, catch you later. Love and hugs. xxx


Are you still there girlie? I too intend to have a 'look' at the Ashton! I have some yarn I think will do. I'm sure it's not as complicated as it looks, we thought the BSJ was tricky as there were so many pages of instructions but we did it, didn't we?!! Am off in a minute to take my neice to the station as she is off to the Isle of Wight with _her_ neice for a fortnight. Don't know what I will do after that, feel abit restless today, maybe I'll go for a walk. Enjoy your ironing :lol: x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GS - You are sounding just plain worn out.... I know you will miss the kids, but maybe a couple weeks of peace and quiet will be good. That weight thing..... I didn't gain when I quit smoking but this past year has added 40 pounds and I'm still not able to exercise much with thiscough.... I am so not happy and can't wear anything I wore last summer. It is also wearing me out..... so I did hire the cleaner for every other week.... I just can't do it....I know she had a horrible time with my dark floors yesterday.. I hope she doesn't give up on me!!!!!!


Darlin, you hang on in there with your cleaner. they are treasures. Have those times to yourself, you deserve someone doing things for you, it's always you doing things for everyone else....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Jynx, So sorry you are having such a time weith your mum abd getting caught between her and DH. I do know what it is like. And sorry your brother wasn't much help. You must look after yourself and if it means that your mum has to wait for a while well she must accept it. I know that is easy for me to say but you if don't look after yourself you will be no good to anybody. Wish I could come over and give you a hand, but you know we are all here for you. xxx


I'm with you on this one Purple..It's time to give our JYNX a good talking to.....she MUST start looking after herself more, If she's ends up poorly who will help her?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning, nearly afternoon to you all. I slept like a top last night. 12hrs, things are back to normal. I'm painfree this morning and it feels good..I intend to mske as beef casserole and hang some washing out and HAVE A LOOK at this shawl I'm doing. I'm intending to have a work shy weekend...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just catching up on our posts I've noticed we are all a bunch of hospital cases hahaha....Isn't it great we all have this in common too? haha AND we share our probs ahahaha..I love you all. We should have a group HUG...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

BIG GROUP HUG going out(((())))))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Haven't done much lately. except lay around watching Olympics. Trying to work on my DD shawl as I am able. Really want to get this done and off to her.Lots of joint pain in hands and elsewhere. Hope this flare gets under control soon. I agree with Jynx and Susan, we can open our own hospital ward. At least we know we would care about one another and get along. Knitting together would be a wonderful healer. Am not doing much today either. Putting dinner into the crock pot. Swiss steak, potatoes and fresh green and yellow beans, with a side of squash.I truly hope everyone who is in pain feels better very soon and that everyone has a wonderful day. Love to all. Purlyxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


thanks GS, that's just wasted a couple of hours! It went on forever. Saved 3 of them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Took Benson (cat) back to the vet this morning. Now he thinks it must be a form of cancer. Gave him a cortizone jab and wants to see him on Tuesday. Not only worrying, but getting expensive. Actually my cats are going bonkers. When I came down this moring Benson was sitting on the kitchen floor gazing at the remnants of his supper, and Ellie was fast asleep in the (used) cat tray. Smelly Ellie! Give me strength.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny nd the odd shower Surrey. Have looked at the Ashton shawl pattern, decided that it is a cunning plan to test my brain, so far it's winning.
Pearlie sorry you are not feeling great.
Big group (((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))) to evryone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Took Benson (cat) back to the vet this morning. Now he thinks it must be a form of cancer. Gave him a cortizone jab and wants to see him on Tuesday. Not only worrying, but getting expensive. Actually my cats are going bonkers. When I came down this moring Benson was sitting on the kitchen floor gazing at the remnants of his supper, and Ellie was fast asleep in the (used) cat tray. Smelly Ellie! Give me strength.


Poor Benson, do you think the vet will be able to treat him?

Have been looking at the train fares to Edinburgh, they look quite reasonable. May not go to Glasgow as the fare to there is much more expensive.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello every one, I still have some sanity left, after a night & day with a 9 mo & a 3 yo. Had a wonderful day with my family, in Adelaide, for older brothers farewell to 59 (he is 60 tomorrow).

DD2 tried on my jumper, the waist band & length were perfect on her, but the shoulders & body part were my size & she is tiny - SSSSSOOOOOOO -and don't everyone faint - BBBBUUUUUUTTTTT - I have undone it all, made a swatch and am going to get DD2's measurements & do mine properly, then make 2 jumpers using the correct sized needles for the yarn. 

I am doing this, because :-
1) I wasn't happy with the resulting garments dimensions, and
2) If I am going to make expensive jumpers for people other than me, they need to be made properly :thumbup: :lol: :roll: :shock: 

That is just me, I used to do this when I was sewing clothing as well - if I am going to do something, I have to do it properly :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Took Benson (cat) back to the vet this morning. Now he thinks it must be a form of cancer. Gave him a cortizone jab and wants to see him on Tuesday. Not only worrying, but getting expensive. Actually my cats are going bonkers. When I came down this moring Benson was sitting on the kitchen floor gazing at the remnants of his supper, and Ellie was fast asleep in the (used) cat tray. Smelly Ellie! Give me strength.


I do hope Benson isn't suffering too much ...... And I didn't think cats liked being in dirty places :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from sunny nd the odd shower Surrey. Have looked at the Ashton shawl pattern, decided that it is a cunning plan to test my brain, so far it's winning.
> Pearlie sorry you are not feeling great.
> Big group (((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))) to evryone. xx


Hi there - I am being eccentric tonight, and am about to embark on a remake of the jumper, but with this one, will take my time & not rush it


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from sunny nd the odd shower Surrey. Have looked at the Ashton shawl pattern, decided that it is a cunning plan to test my brain, so far it's winning.
> ...


Good luck with this one. I admire your determination. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Little Madam and I are just about to make somer cupcakes. May catch you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm really pleased with my progress on DIL's shawl today. I've done 4/5 rows....And I seem to be following the pattern up. there's a couple of holes, but hey, it's flipping holey anyway so nobody (except me) (and you lot) and a blind man will notiuce......We are just going to icn icecream shop about 12 miles away, because I've been craving one of there's for a coupkle of days. I hope I'm not pregnant.DS found out DIL's father wasn't wanting to watch the bunnies...OMG, I don't know if I've got them or bot yet...They might think to tell me sometime.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cupcakes made, brownies in the oven and LM covered in chocolate!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm really pleased with my progress on DIL's shawl today. I've done 4/5 rows....And I seem to be following the pattern up. there's a couple of holes, but hey, it's flipping holey anyway so nobody (except me) (and you lot) and a blind man will notiuce......We are just going to icn icecream shop about 12 miles away, because I've been craving one of there's for a coupkle of days. I hope I'm not pregnant.DS found out DIL's father wasn't wanting to watch the bunnies...OMG, I don't know if I've got them or bot yet...They might think to tell me sometime.


Oooh err Missus. How about Waitrose Butterscotch - I can recommend it. Bought 4 more tubs yesterday! Shawl sounds good. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Lifeline for the lifeline. I will understand it at some pint, but not without your help[!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you think I could lifeline with embroidery thread? this rialto lace is so fine....my eyes are all blurred....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you think I could lifeline with embroidery thread? this rialto lace is so fine....my eyes are all blurred....


Yes, I think that's what Rebecca used, just don't use dental floss. How are you? xx Just goijg to take brownies out of the oven.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine love..How are you? I have to go now, his Lordship is ready to go for icecream....He's so bored!!! he's doing my head in....xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine love..How are you? I have to go now, his Lordship is ready to go for icecream....He's so bored!!! he's doing my head in....xxxxx


We are going to order a chinese. Cakes are all done. Enjoy your icecream. Maybe catch you later. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:



> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Took Benson (cat) back to the vet this morning. Now he thinks it must be a form of cancer. Gave him a cortizone jab and wants to see him on Tuesday. Not only worrying, but getting expensive. Actually my cats are going bonkers. When I came down this moring Benson was sitting on the kitchen floor gazing at the remnants of his supper, and Ellie was fast asleep in the (used) cat tray. Smelly Ellie! Give me strength.
> ...


the vet is treating Benson, but is a trifle baffled. Meanwhile each attempt to find answer is piling on the pennies. Still, he's worth it. They love him at the vet's as he never stops singing except to swear at any dog that goes near him.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Took Benson (cat) back to the vet this morning. Now he thinks it must be a form of cancer. Gave him a cortizone jab and wants to see him on Tuesday. Not only worrying, but getting expensive. Actually my cats are going bonkers. When I came down this moring Benson was sitting on the kitchen floor gazing at the remnants of his supper, and Ellie was fast asleep in the (used) cat tray. Smelly Ellie! Give me strength.
> ...


nor did I, which is why I'm so confused. I can only think that maybe it was damp, therefore cool, expecially as the stuff I'm using is cold grit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back, Had a wonderful icecream tub and got a phone call from DS, could dad go up as he's got a little problem!Nothing serious!!!!If you only knew hahaha...Anyway I'm having peace. and once again we are NOT having a rabbit...Give me strength!!!!This flipping quick flash holiday of theirs is a nightmare for everyone except them hahaha...I've got GS2 wanting to stay at home with me because he doesn't like flying, or basically anything at all at the moment.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back, Had a wonderful icecream tub and got a phone call from DS, could dad go up as he's got a little problem!Nothing serious!!!!If you only knew hahaha...Anyway I'm having peace. and once again we are NOT having a rabbit...Give me strength!!!!This flipping quick flash holiday of theirs is a nightmare for everyone except them hahaha...I've got GS2 wanting to stay at home with me because he doesn't like flying, or basically anything at all at the moment.


poor boy; hormaones all awry, and only Grandma can ease the pains.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you think I could lifeline with embroidery thread? this rialto lace is so fine....my eyes are all blurred....


I use embroidery thread. I don't split it, just keep it as a whole strand.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all. I am really sorry to keep reading of everyone's ailments. I wish everyone speedy recoveries. Sorry I was ranting the other night, when you all put up with being in pain so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. I am really sorry to keep reading of everyone's ailments. I wish everyone speedy recoveries. Sorry I was ranting the other night, when you all put up with being in pain so much.


Stop apologizing, we are all here for one another and it was just your turn!! Hope you enjoyed your dinner. I am now stuffed with chinese. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just had a phonecall from GS2..."Grandma I thought I'd phone you to tell you that on this holiday I'm on a plane and a ship". (like I never knew)!!!!!. "I want to tell you that I'm going to miss you!"....OMG I was close to tears...Anyway we ended up talking about selfish teachers setting selfish homework. "Did they not realise that after they've been to school they have an outside life, like to clean the fish?"The fish haven't been cleaned out for 5 weeks because of having homework....If he thinks I believe that he's got another thing coming. hahaha....He hates school!He said he might ring me again later......!!!!!!! He hates going to strange places. I think he must get little panic attacks. I tell him, there is always a quiet corner to be found, everywhere.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back, Had a wonderful icecream tub and got a phone call from DS, could dad go up as he's got a little problem!Nothing serious!!!!If you only knew hahaha...Anyway I'm having peace. and once again we are NOT having a rabbit...Give me strength!!!!This flipping quick flash holiday of theirs is a nightmare for everyone except them hahaha...I've got GS2 wanting to stay at home with me because he doesn't like flying, or basically anything at all at the moment.


Bring him down here and come and stay with us - if you can put up with a madhouse.xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. I am really sorry to keep reading of everyone's ailments. I wish everyone speedy recoveries. Sorry I was ranting the other night, when you all put up with being in pain so much.


you rant as much as you want, all the rest of us do..hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Any one need a coffee?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are some pictures of what I have been busy doing over the last couple of weeks.

I started the wrap for me on Wednesday. The pattern is quite long (over 20 rows)

On the picture you might be able to see a row counter I found in a charity shop in Canterbury. The had so much knitting and sewing stuff they had a whole section devoted to habadashery.

I also bought a large bag of wool for £4. I was pleased with my bargain.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Any one need a coffee?


Oh yes please. Would you like a cup cake and a brownie to go with that?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures of what I have been busy doing over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I started the wrap for me on Wednesday. The pattern is quite long (over 20 rows)
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are fantastic. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done Rebecca on your charity shop find.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all. I am really sorry to keep reading of everyone's ailments. I wish everyone speedy recoveries. Sorry I was ranting the other night, when you all put up with being in pain so much.
> ...


Won't mention it again.

Nice feeling to be stuffed with Chinese. Dinner was lovely, cooked by wonderful DH.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just had a phonecall from GS2..."Grandma I thought I'd phone you to tell you that on this holiday I'm on a plane and a ship". (like I never knew)!!!!!. "I want to tell you that I'm going to miss you!"....OMG I was close to tears...Anyway we ended up talking about selfish teachers setting selfish homework. "Did they not realise that after they've been to school they have an outside life, like to clean the fish?"The fish haven't been cleaned out for 5 weeks because of having homework....If he thinks I believe that he's got another thing coming. hahaha....He hates school!He said he might ring me again later......!!!!!!! He hates going to strange places. I think he must get little panic attacks. I tell him, there is always a quiet corner to be found, everywhere.


Bless him. Hope he's alright. Once he's there on the ship he'll settle down and enjoy it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures of what I have been busy doing over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I started the wrap for me on Wednesday. The pattern is quite long (over 20 rows)
> 
> ...


AW lifeline they are beautiful.....Absolutely beautiful....AND so quick!.. Well done! love them :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back, Had a wonderful icecream tub and got a phone call from DS, could dad go up as he's got a little problem!Nothing serious!!!!If you only knew hahaha...Anyway I'm having peace. and once again we are NOT having a rabbit...Give me strength!!!!This flipping quick flash holiday of theirs is a nightmare for everyone except them hahaha...I've got GS2 wanting to stay at home with me because he doesn't like flying, or basically anything at all at the moment.
> ...


Sounds like it will be lots of fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Any one need a coffee?


Yes please.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Any one need a coffee?
> ...


Oooh, won't be gready, just a brownie please.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pictures of what I have been busy doing over the last couple of weeks.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pictures of what I have been busy doing over the last couple of weeks.
> ...


Thank you. The one for DD was very repetative- only two rows to the pattern.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just printed off your ashton notes Rebecca and I've got my 3mms ready.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm up to row 7 plus 3 knit rows on my shawl....I seem to be able to follow this pattern...OMG you can hear the peace in this house...I'm glad to see the back of him today, his face is like his mother's!!! miserable...He's had a row on the phone with some courier or other. They should have delivered a stabilizer for the caravan by Tuesday. It's sat on their shelves because they couldn't find where we lived!!!! It's only 50 miles away!!!!Victor Meldrew has nothing on DH...He fights with the world....argues with everybody on the phone....Folk think he's quiet!!!!Let me live long enough to hear him aplologise at least once...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I've just printed off your ashton notes Rebecca and I've got my 3mms ready.


Have you got date for the launch? I've written Susan's start date in my diary- 2015 (I think) :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm up to row 7 plus 3 knit rows on my shawl....I seem to be able to follow this pattern...OMG you can hear the peace in this house...I'm glad to see the back of him today, his face is like his mother's!!! miserable...He's had a row on the phone with some courier or other. They should have delivered a stabilizer for the caravan by Tuesday. It's sat on their shelves because they couldn't find where we lived!!!! It's only 50 miles away!!!!Victor Meldrew has nothing on DH...He fights with the world....argues with everybody on the phone....Folk think he's quiet!!!!Let me live long enough to hear him aplologise at least once...


Poor you.

Well done on the progress of the shawl. Do let us see it soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SORRY for the moan hahahaha...I'm like a coiled spring and I'm releasing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up to row 7 plus 3 knit rows on my shawl....I seem to be able to follow this pattern...OMG you can hear the peace in this house...I'm glad to see the back of him today, his face is like his mother's!!! miserable...He's had a row on the phone with some courier or other. They should have delivered a stabilizer for the caravan by Tuesday. It's sat on their shelves because they couldn't find where we lived!!!! It's only 50 miles away!!!!Victor Meldrew has nothing on DH...He fights with the world....argues with everybody on the phone....Folk think he's quiet!!!!Let me live long enough to hear him aplologise at least once...
> ...


Im not doing the Ashton. I'm doing a leaf shawl by Debbie Bliss...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I've just printed off your ashton notes Rebecca and I've got my 3mms ready.
> ...


Mine could be 2020!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ps I have socks for DDs MIL on the needles plus BSJ for Little Madam and now GS wants one and I've still got to finish my aran alpaca and restart my purple patchwork jacket. Plus a few more baby things to do, but apart from that I've nothing on!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SORRY for the moan hahahaha...I'm like a coiled spring and I'm releasing !!!!!!!!!


Please, mon away. I can feel the tension releasing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I knew it wasn't the Ashton. But I didn't know it 's a Debbie Bliss pattern. Will I be able to see a picture if I type Leaf Shawl into Ravelry or or some such?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ps I have socks for DDs MIL on the needles plus BSJ for Little Madam and now GS wants one and I've still got to finish my aran alpaca and restart my purple patchwork jacket. Plus a few more baby things to do, but apart from that I've nothing on!!


So definatly looking like 2020 then :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm up to row 7 plus 3 knit rows on my shawl....I seem to be able to follow this pattern...OMG you can hear the peace in this house...I'm glad to see the back of him today, his face is like his mother's!!! miserable...He's had a row on the phone with some courier or other. They should have delivered a stabilizer for the caravan by Tuesday. It's sat on their shelves because they couldn't find where we lived!!!! It's only 50 miles away!!!!Victor Meldrew has nothing on DH...He fights with the world....argues with everybody on the phone....Folk think he's quiet!!!!Let me live long enough to hear him aplologise at least once...


And I've got his twin brother here!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up to row 7 plus 3 knit rows on my shawl....I seem to be able to follow this pattern...OMG you can hear the peace in this house...I'm glad to see the back of him today, his face is like his mother's!!! miserable...He's had a row on the phone with some courier or other. They should have delivered a stabilizer for the caravan by Tuesday. It's sat on their shelves because they couldn't find where we lived!!!! It's only 50 miles away!!!!Victor Meldrew has nothing on DH...He fights with the world....argues with everybody on the phone....Folk think he's quiet!!!!Let me live long enough to hear him aplologise at least once...
> ...


You should get them together sometime. They cn chat about boats or something...

And you two could knit and chat nd knit and chat and...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SORRY for the moan hahahaha...I'm like a coiled spring and I'm releasing !!!!!!!!!
> ...


hahahaha...It's that obvious is it? hahaha  He is going through a "bad" stage at the moment. Doesn't want to be bothered but mopey...I KNOW he should go to DRS and get checked out and they'll tweak his pills, but no!!!! I asked him if he wanted to die? he said no, so I said then do something about it. He got cold last week and has had a cough since. His immune system is buggered so he can't fight this rotten cough he's been left with, but won't do nothing about it. He says the coughs got him worn out...What can I do??? I'm serious, What can I do?????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Purple and me could sit in silence and it STILL would be better than this house at the moment. I dread coming home... :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Now that could be fun!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I would love to come up with some really helpful advise here, but what? All I can do is listen when you need it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


What about just maker an appt with the doctors for him and just ell him the night before. I have done that with Mr P in the past, got a lot of stick, but he was grateful afterwards.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone I have the little one here and am trying to figure out what to fix for dinner..this not having a full size fridge is for the birds....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


AW thanks bonny lass....This keeps me going on here. It's my lifeline!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone I have the little one here and am trying to figure out what to fix for dinner..this not having a full size fridge is for the birds....


what about pizza and corn? :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pictures of what I have been busy doing over the last couple of weeks.
> ...


I'll endorse that statement. wonderful, and clever.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Aww, tht is sad.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

YEP that's what I'll do. Make an appointment for him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Saxy Welcome to moaner's annonymous hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone I have the little one here and am trying to figure out what to fix for dinner..this not having a full size fridge is for the birds....


Hi Lisa, How are you. We have just had a nice chinese take away. oops is that a sore point with you :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone I have the little one here and am trying to figure out what to fix for dinner..this not having a full size fridge is for the birds....


Hello, how are you? Hope you get something good for dinner.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Saxy, How are you, did you see my message about Edinburgh trains?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


the point is that you and PV COULD sit in silence, and it would be a pleasant tensionm-free silence. I'd like to see you try it though!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Awww thank you. I really enjoy doing it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> YEP that's what I'll do. Make an appointment for him.


If he complains tell him it was my idea.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Well we wont do it at Edinburgh because we won't have the time...... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

the point is that you and PV COULD sit in silence, and it would be a pleasant tensionm-free silence. I'd like to see you try it though![/quote]

Are you suggesting that Susan and me can't be quiet?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy Welcome to moaner's annonymous hahahaha


Thanks, but, aside from worrying about the cat I'm OK atm. DH just threw a chocice upstairs for me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

the point is that you and PV COULD sit in silence, and it would be a pleasant tensionm-free silence. I'd like to see you try it though![/quote]

Well we wont do it at Edinburgh because we won't have the time...... :thumbup:[/quote]

That is very true.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > YEP that's what I'll do. Make an appointment for him.
> ...


Tell him you've made an appointment at the docs (not who it's for) get him to take you there and then push him in when he gets called.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone I have the little one here and am trying to figure out what to fix for dinner..this not having a full size fridge is for the birds....
> ...


Hehehe :lol: yeah I have plenty of corn...hhmmmm


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> the point is that you and PV COULD sit in silence, and it would be a pleasant tensionm-free silence. I'd like to see you try it though!


Are you suggesting that Susan and me can't be quiet?[/quote]

No - that any two of us together would chat on happily for hours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Saxy Welcome to moaner's annonymous hahahaha
> ...


Hope you didn't put your shoulder out catching it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > the point is that you and PV COULD sit in silence, and it would be a pleasant tensionm-free silence. I'd like to see you try it though!
> ...


No - that any two of us together would chat on happily for hours.[/quote]

That's right.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


no, but it's gone. Melted inside me.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone I have the little one here and am trying to figure out what to fix for dinner..this not having a full size fridge is for the birds....
> ...


what do you have when you have chinese?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I like that, that's really crafty. You are devious. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey girls  What's going to happen in a couple of pages time? Nearly at 100. Do we automatically get shunted on to a new thread, or does Admin come along and split us up or do we do the Big Girl thing and move it along?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I thibk we may go and get (or have a look at) a remote control effort for the caravan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


****** eyes?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


and it might work! He'd be too embarrased to walk away


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


We had egg friend rice, mushroon chow mein, mandarin beef, sweet and sour chicken, squid in lemon sauce, vegetable spring rolls and prawn crackers. That was between 6 of us and gs ate the most.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I thibk we may go and get (or have a look at) a remote control effort for the caravan.


 :?:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

what do you have when you have chinese?[/quote]

****** eyes?[/quote]

Groan :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yummy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I thibk we may go and get (or have a look at) a remote control effort for the caravan.
> ...


why can't you tow it like everyone else?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I thibk we may go and get (or have a look at) a remote control effort for the caravan.


Mr Penqwin has one of those. I think you have to be good at swearing to use it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


It was - very - especially the squid.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Going to pour a glass of wine. How many are needed? Hands up now Oh nd there's only red so don't argue.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-100991-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

